# Time of Vengeance [closed]



## hero4hire (Aug 6, 2007)

*They soar on the wings of eagles and move with the speed of thought. Their strength rivals the gods of myth and their wisdom illuminates the darkest of mysteries. With their heroism, they give hope to millions; with their courage, they inspire us all. They are the costumed heroes of Freedom City.
Protecting the most remarkable city in the world from strange and fantastic menaces is a supreme challenge, but Freedom’s superhuman champions have been more than worthy of the task. Under the superheroes’ watchful eyes, the city has remained safe. Not all those in Freedom City who donned colorful costumes and performed good deeds, however, did so with the power of Samson, the wisdom of Solomon, or the renown of David. For some, their greatest gifts were their generosity of spirit and raw courage. The only honor they received was the knowledge that they were acting for the greater good.
For some heroes, this is reward enough. There was one, however, whose lack of godlike prowess led to the all-too-human sin of envy. The obscurity in which she lived fueled a deep and abiding resentment.
When her act of self-sacrifice was instead branded a betrayal, the goodness within her perished. By the time her mortal flesh perished, her soul was nothing more than a seething cauldron of jealousy, hatred, and a need for revenge. It was then that her desire for deific power was fulfilled. Her time for vengeance is now.
One of your own has fallen and Freedom City is at its hour of greatest peril. Grab your cape and cowl, hero. It’s time to save the city again.*

I am considering running the Module *Time of Vengeance* *if* I garner enough interest here.

I would need Six PL 10 150pp heroes to run it.

While I expect and even encourage characters to fill out thier PL Caps, building tricked out or even abusive Characters for M&M is fairly easy.

I am looking for great concepts and heroes that I would like to read about in a comic, not Uber-Bad-@$$es who are so efficiently built they can take on 3 Published PL 12 baddies by themselves.

With that said, lets see what you got Heroes!


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 6, 2007)

If you can forgive my past failures as an on-line GM, I'd like to throw out a few of my favorite concepts/builds:

Shaolin Beaver

Agent M

Tulpa


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, if we can avoid certain players types like the one who basically ruined my own M&M game (and I'm pretty sure H4H knows of whom I speak), then I'm in!

Lemme think about some character concepts.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 6, 2007)

OOh.. I'm in two other M&M Games here, but I LOVE the system, despite the inherently easy twink factor.  I was actually in the middle or writing up a character concept and thinking "I wish I had a campaign to run this in... *Sigh*"

SO, I guess that means ME = Interested.

[sblock=The Gamer]
HE was a video game wizard.. He beat all the records, kicked peoples butts, and quite literally played video games for a living, winning tournaments for money.
SHE was obsessed.. Obsessed with proving that a girl gamer could beat the guys at their "own games" (Pardon the pun) no matter what.

And so it was that fateful day when the two of them.. The best gamers in the world... went head to head at the worlds largest Video Game Tournament... the World Championships of Video Games, ranging across nearly a dozen systems, two decades of games, and a over a thousand contestants.  Finally, it was just the two of them, in a best of seven video games extravaganza. 
She took Tetris, Pokemon, and Mario, He whipped her good in Megaman, Street Fighter, and Mortal Kombat.  Then it came down to the final battle... No holds barred "SUPER SMASH BROTHERS".  During the hours of video games, nobody had noticed the intense storm brewing outside... But they would soon.  Halfway through the final match, a massive bolt of lightning struck the building, sending a great surge through the systems.  These two were both blown away from the TV as it exploded, showering them in sparks.  
When they awoke, they discovered that they had developed a power.. They could harness.. Actually BECOME... the video game characters they had spent their lives playing.  
SHE was not pleased.  Not only had SHE failed to prove that SHE was superior by defeating HIM, SHE and HE were BOTH now super-powered, and SHE felt that HE did not deserve it.  Thus began HER life of crime.  HIS destiny was decided at that moment, too.  For with great power... Oh wait, that one's taken... Anyways, HE figured that if HE can become all these HEROES.. why not actually BE a Hero. 

Thus was born THE GAMER.[/sblock]
[sblock=build ideas]
I'm thinking of making the base character with a lot of skills, high mental stats, maybe Datalink, etc.  And then giving him about a half-dozen METAMORPH abilities, each of which lets him become a different Game character...
My current idea for his roster is : Mario, Sonic, Nick Scryer(Psi-Ops), Ryu, Sub-Zero, and X(Mega-Man).
A lot of them have redundant abilities (Mario, Nick, Ryu, Sub-Zero and X will all have Maxed Blasts, for example), but Hey, the idea's about "GOd this is so freaking cool", not maxing out efficiency.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I LOVE the system, despite the inherently easy twink factor.




Assumed as part of the system is that the GM will veto any concepts that are abusive.  Unfortunately, it's quite easy to miss things that are abusive unless you are very very careful.  Especially when you're playing with strangers online.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 6, 2007)

Still got an opening?  I'm interested....


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey there! 

I wrote up a superheroine a while ago, which I would like to use at some point, though not sure how fitting she is (more of the vigilante type) and whether you would ok characters modeled after existing characters from comic books (Ghost, in this case).

Another idea I had a while ago is a bit too similar to what Jemal posted (basically a video game character who came to life; the Diablo 2 Amazon with nifty special arrows). 

Or... I could just think up a new character. There are sooo many possibilities... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2007)

Character Concept:

[sblock=Torque]
A kid who is able to manipulate friction and kinetic energy, Torque glides along the ground and other surfaces by reducing drag and wind resistance.  He can apply gliding properties to other people or objects as well, but since only Torque is generally used to this sort of "slipperiness", these other people or objects generally slip and slide around, unable to control their movement as Torque does.
*Possible Powers (Going by the names in UP)*: Bouncing, Force Field, Friction Control, Kinetic Control, Reflection Field, Spinning, Super-Speed, Thermal Control, Vibration Control.
[/sblock]

EDIT: I ditched Void, as I've come to like the Torque concept a lot more.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 6, 2007)

well, that's 5 so far..


----------



## Jemal (Aug 6, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Character Concepts:
> 
> [sblock=2. Torque]
> A kid who is able to manipulate friction and kinetic energy, Torque glides along the ground and other surfaces by reducing drag and wind resistance.  He can apply gliding properties to other people or objects as well, but since only Torque is generally used to this sort of "slipperiness", these other people or objects generally slip and slide around, unable to control their movement as Torque does.
> ...




Hmm.. Trip and Immovable would also be fairly good for a 'friction-manipulating' character, as well as Speed, maybe Absorbtion (Kinetic Energy?)..

On second thought, maybe I should look after my own concept first... heh.. *innocent whistle*


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Trip and Immovable would also be fairly good for a 'friction-manipulating' character, as well as Speed, maybe Absorbtion (Kinetic Energy?)..
> 
> On second thought, maybe I should look after my own concept first... heh.. *innocent whistle*




Oh yeah, I'm sure there are a ton of things I could do with that character.  Unfortunately, as I'm at work without my book or Ultimate Power, I'm going completely off my own memory, shoddy as it may be.

I'll do more forthright concepts when I get a look at my books.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah.  I just realized the one problem with this concept.. I'm essentially creating 6 characters.
*Shrug* Oh well.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm interested.. but

1) I've only played M&M once and the GM took care of all the numbers for me.
2) I've never played by post before.

However, I have been playing RPGs for... ever really. Plus, I have in mind the type of character I would like to play.

But if you are looking for experienced players, I'll understand.


----------



## Insight (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's my character idea fleshed out:

*TORQUE [PL 10] 150pp*
*Concept*: High-school kid who’s just gained kinetic and friction control powers, and also a strange secondary mutation: pheromones that attract the opposite sex.
*Appearance*: Caucasian, 16 years old, 5’8”, 165 lbs, dyed short black hair, piercing green eyes, eyebrow ring, nose ring, tattoos side of neck, right shoulder, left forearm, back of both hands, usually wearing jeans and a black concert t-shirt of some kind or another.

[sblock=ABILITY SCORES]
*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR* 10
*DEX* 14
*CON* 13
*INT* 14
*WIS* 11
*CHA* 14
*Subtotal*: *16pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES]
*ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES*
*BAB* +6
*BDB* +5
*TOUGH* +3
*FORT* +3
*REFLEX* +6
*WILL* +5
*Subtotal*: *51pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=SKILLS]
*SKILLS*
Bluff [4] +11, Computers [4] +6, Disable Device [4] +6, Escape Artist [2] +4, Gather Information [5] +12, Knowledge (pop culture) [4] +6, Knowledge (technology) [2] +4, Perform (dance) [5] +12, Perform (singing) [5] +12, Perform (stringed) [5] +12.
_40 ranks total_
*Subtotal*: *61pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=FEATS]
*FEATS*
Attack Focus – Blast [1], Attractive [2], Dodge Focus [2], Favored Environment (Frictionless) [1], Move-by Action, Taunt.
*Subtotal*: *69pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=POWERS]
*POWERS*
*ENHANCED CHARISMA 10*. *10pp*.
*FORCE FIELD 10*.  *10pp*.
*FRICTION CONTROL ARRAY 15* [30pp array; Based on Trip (Ex: Area Burst; Fl: No Range; PF: Dynamic) – 2pp/rank; AP: Snare (Ex: Area Burst; Fl: No Range; PF: Dynamic) – 2pp/rank; AP:  Environmental Control (Hampered Movement; Half; PF: Dynamic) – 1pp/rank; AP: Environmental Control (Heat; PF: Dynamic) – 1pp/rank; AP: Apply Penetrating to a Physical Attack (Ex: Affects Others Only (+0), Ranged (+1)) – 2pp/rank; AP: Move Object (PF: Dynamic) – 2pp/rank; AP: Nullify (Movement) – 2pp/rank; AP: Paralyze (Ex: Ranged; Fl: Slow (-1)) – 2pp/rank; AP: Blast (Heat) – 2pp/rank].  *43pp*.  
*IMMUNITY 6* [Own Powers, Heat Effects].  *6pp*.
*PHEROMONES 2* [Fl: Only Opposite Sex (-1), 5ft Range (-1)].  *4pp*.
*SPEED 2*.  *2pp*.
*SUPER-MOVEMENT 3* [Sure-Footed, Wall-Crawling, Water-Walking].  *6pp*.
*Subtotal*: *150pp*.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 7, 2007)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> If you can forgive my past failures as an on-line GM, I'd like to throw out a few of my favorite concepts/builds:
> 
> Shaolin Beaver
> 
> ...




I don't hold GMing failures against anyone. I have had to drop more than one game I was GMing over the years.

I would need to know if you can post consistently though.   

I LOVE Shaolin Beaver, but the _Rocket Raccoon, Howard the Duck_ type of feel I get when I see the character pic perhaps isnt the right "feel" for ToV.

That being said Intelligent Simians are something of a staple in the world of Freedom City.
Though I have a concern about the roleplaying interaction since he is mute.
"Ack ack ook ook: followed by "What is it boy? Timmy fell down a well?" may get tiresome before long.

Tulpa is pretty cool. Though you may want to try a different approach on the Boost while raging. If I understand what you were trying to go for you wanted super- trength and regeneration while he was Raging. Since Boost takes a standard action,  to get Regeneration
 or Superstrength he would need to spend an action. TWO if he wanted both. I am not sure this would be too satisfying for you in gameplay.

I suggest simply buying the powers outright and adding a Flaw (Limited: Only while Raging)
or if you have UP the flaw "Emotional" would fit well. This would cost 1pp more?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OOh.. I'm in two other M&M Games here, but I LOVE the system, despite the inherently easy twink factor.  I was actually in the middle or writing up a character concept and thinking "I wish I had a campaign to run this in... *Sigh*"
> 
> SO, I guess that means ME = Interested.
> 
> ...




Jemal this is a GREAT concept! Very neat and I would like to see a Kid's Show or something based on a character like this.
Mechanically though; I dont want to take on a character with six different builds (even if they are not twinked) I know this from former experience it just ends up being a bit of a GM headache.

I would love to see another concept from you though (if you want to do one).


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 7, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> I'm interested.. but
> 
> 1) I've only played M&M once and the GM took care of all the numbers for me.
> 2) I've never played by post before.
> ...




Inexperience is not that much of a problem as long as you hace enthusiasm. 

So go ahead and post a concept or two.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 7, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> Still got an opening?  I'm interested....




I have six still! I wont be deciding the final roster for probably a week (still have to read the module!)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey there!
> 
> I wrote up a superheroine a while ago, which I would like to use at some point, though not sure how fitting she is (more of the vigilante type) and whether you would ok characters modeled after existing characters from comic books (Ghost, in this case).
> 
> ...





I am shooting for a _"Four Color Faded"_ feel if you will. Drawing heavily from Four Color but some more realistic elements will be present (as in Guns kill people, Punching a thug 50 yards will probably kill him etc)
I am pretty familiar with Ghost and she does fit a Grittier style of campaign.

So if you have some other ideas I would love to see them.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a concept I'd like to try...I'm not sure if this is the right game for it, but lemme put it out there and see what you think.

The name is Genesis...the power is that of creation. The idea is that pretty much any unliving matter can be created out of thin air by this character. In practice this goes beyond Create Object, and delves into the 'magic gadgeteer' area, because she typically manifests useful items and pieces of equipment.

Now part of the mechanics would be probably one or two arrays...one for weapons and one for other "super powers that look like gadgets." Flying via jetpacks, suits of armor...etc etc. Along with the inevitable Create Object, of course.

Plenty of Craft skills and associated Knowledges, naturally. The invention feats.

Beyond all this, is there a way to model a character who can just whip up whatever she needs at the moment? Sort of like Equipment, but more flexible...

Moreover, would a character like this be appropriate in this game? Combat wouldn't be based on Equipment, so PL values should be hit just fine. I'd probably tilt to Toughness over Defense a bit, since she's not fast or hard to hit...just wears good armor.

Thoughts?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 7, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Here's my character idea fleshed out:
> 
> *TORQUE [PL 10] 150pp*
> []




I like him. 

A question and a comment:

1) 24 Charisma is pretty high for a 16 year old. Is this part of his Pheromonal powers?

2) He breaks PL caps with his array. (rank 15 area attacks etc...)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I have a concept I'd like to try...I'm not sure if this is the right game for it, but lemme put it out there and see what you think.
> 
> The name is Genesis...the power is that of creation. The idea is that pretty much any unliving matter can be created out of thin air by this character. In practice this goes beyond Create Object, and delves into the 'magic gadgeteer' area, because she typically manifests useful items and pieces of equipment.
> 
> ...




The concept is fine. There is an easy way to model it. The Gadgets power from Masterminds Manual and Ultimate Power fits this to a tee.

However as with all variable powers it is extremely flexible, and I require players who have such builds (if I allow them) to create several sample configurations that they plan on using to speed up gameplay.

[sblock=Gadgets]]*GADGETS*
*Effect:* Variable *Action: * Standard (active)
*Range:* Personal *Duration:* Continuous
*Saving Throw: * None *Cost:* 6–7 points per rank

You can produce a wide variety of Devices (see the Device power)
essentially at will. As with Device, Gadgets gives you 5 power points
per rank to create these items, and you can split your points among
multiple Devices, if desired. Changing your Gadget points around
is a standard action and lasts until you choose to change them
again. (The Gadgets power has a continuous duration, although
the powers of the individual Devices themselves may have different
durations.)
Your gadgets function in all ways like normal Devices (see
Devices & Equipment, M&M, page 128, for details).
The cost of Gadgets depends on how easily they can be taken
away from you. If your gadgets are easy to lose (can be taken away
with a successful disarm) then the power is 6 points per rank. If
they’re hard to lose (can only be taken away from you while you’re
helpless), the power is 7 points per rank. If you cannot lose your
gadgets at all (they are an integral part of you in some way), then
you actually have a different sort of Variable structure power, pos-
sibly Shapeshift (allowing you to transform parts of yourself into
different technological devices, for example).[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh, I most definitely would. It'll save me headaches too ya know. 

...wow...

I need to get these books! The core book alone can no longer satisfy me!



As I look at it though, I want to be sure this is the right thing. The things Genesis creates can be taken...but since they're not "real," she can easily just let the stolen item vanish and recreate a new one. It would cost time and actions to do so, of course...but the fact that re-acquiring stolen items is so easy makes me wonder if Gadgets is the right power.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Oh, I most definitely would. It'll save me headaches too ya know.
> 
> ...wow...
> 
> ...



Gadgets can be done with the Core Book (Based on a Variable Power Like Shapeshifting with Device Flaws added might do it). But it is nice to have it shortcutted for you.



> As I look at it though, I want to be sure this is the right thing. The things Genesis creates can be taken...but since they're not "real," she can easily just let the stolen item vanish and recreate a new one. It would cost time and actions to do so, of course...but the fact that re-acquiring stolen items is so easy makes me wonder if Gadgets is the right power




Ah that is just a Variable Power then. With S/FX of creating things.

Basically for the cost of 8pp rank you get any combination of traits adding up to (rank x 5)
total power points.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

*nods*

That's what I thought.

Okay. I'll throw some points around and see what I come up with.

What I'll probably do for the gadgets is build a few "stock items" that fit into the variable pool at standard costs. That way the whole thing is modular, without being too unpredictable.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2007)

EDIT:  Nevermind.  Was going to propose MegaMan, but See later post.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am pretty familiar with Ghost and she does fit a Grittier style of campaign.




Yep. 



> So if you have some other ideas I would love to see them.




Well, I have had one idea so far, let me know how you like it... 

Fiona Stark, former race driver, daughter of industrial magnate Edward Stark, who also happens to be the owner of Stark Automobiles and the Stark Racing Team. Fiona is not only rich and beautiful, she also happens to be one of the best drivers in the world. Quite naturally, she had been attracted to fast cars since she was old enough to drive, and thanks to her father, she soon became a race driver in his own team with great success. Until one day, when she had that accident. Fiona was test driving a new sports car with a brand new fusion-powered engine (the first of its kind), when she lost control of the insanely fast and powerful racing car. It was one of the most disastrous accidents in the history of the motorsport, and one of the strangest as well. The car burst into iridescent flames and was entirely consumed by the blazing fire. There was no trace left of it, when the helpers arrived. Nothing at all. Just the burn marks on the asphalt... and her. Fiona must have been catapulted outside, at least that's the only explanation, noone saw exactly what happened, because apart from a few bruises and scratches she was mostly unharmed, even though unconscious. What truely happend cannot really be explained, anyways. In truth, Fiona was inside the car still, when it went afire, and throughout the whole process; a process, which changed her in a fundamental way. She became one with her car, merged with it, assimilated it; it's hard to explain what exactly happened that day.

This was one year ago. Fiona had recovered in a hospital. The low amount of radiation detected around her was explained with the explosion of the small fusion reactor and considered harmless. A month after the accident, Fiona left the hospital and went back home. She ended her career as a race driver the day after. Fiona had found something else to pursue and explore... herself. Her new self. Being merged with a car and having absolute control over its matter certainly takes some time getting used to. Being able to change into the car, but being unable to leave it, because you are part of it, or rather, being able to create the car around you, extract it from your back or spine or wherever it's coming from, is also somewhat unusual to say the least. And once you realize, that it's not just the car, but just about anything you could create with the material, you need a strong will to not go insane. Luckily, Fiona never had a problem with that...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2007)

OK, Scratch megaman. 
Insert: 

RUMBLE
His true past and Origin are a mystery - Even to himself.  He can't remember anything earlier than about 10 years ago, during his teens.  He remembers waking up one morning in a ditch, not remembering anything, and seeing blown up vehicles all around.  There was some sort of monster lurching down the high way, throwing cars left and right.  Someone had to stop it, and at that moment, the earth started shaking, and Rumble knew that he was that Someone.

- more info coming, but he's your classic 'super-guy paragon type'.  super strong, super durable, super fast, flies... Also, can create vibrations.. in the air, the ground, anything nearby, simply by concentrating.  (Vibration Control, also using Blast, Trip, Stun).
Mysterious Origin.

*EDIT : BTW, Just noticed that his rumbling/Vibration control is similar to but yet still different from Torque.. I think they could have some nice synergy.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 7, 2007)

It's funny this game has come along. I've always wanted to play a M&M campaign so over the last few days I started work on creating a hero just in case such a game came along.   

I'm still deciding on his name (possibly Silicon), but basically most of his powers are based around 'rock-like'/techno powers. 

He has Density, Data Link, a Super Sense (Detect Techno Devices), Flight, Enhanced Intelligence and Inventing skills. To name a few  

I should be able to post a finished character sheet within the next few days


----------



## Insight (Aug 7, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I like him.
> 
> A question and a comment:
> 
> 1) 24 Charisma is pretty high for a 16 year old. Is this part of his Pheromonal powers?




Definitely.  And he doesn't quite know how to handle the attention quite yet.    



> 2) He breaks PL caps with his array. (rank 15 area attacks etc...)




Right.  He can't put more than 10 ranks into any of those powers, meaning he will sometimes have more than one power active at a time.  For example, he could do a 5 rank Environmental Control (Hampered Movement) in an area and do a 10 rank Snare on someone.  It specifies in the rules for an array that you can't have more than (PL) ranks in any one power or effect.  Some of the powers in the array are sustained, so he'd also need to keep them active in the array while he does other things.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 7, 2007)

I tried to put this into one of nifty little buttons everyone has to hide text (i.e. "show" or "Spoiler") but I couldn't figure out how to do it, and I couldn't figure out where to look that would teach me, sorry. Anyway...

Have you ever heard of Power Pack? It was a Marvel comic book series that ran for a few years in the late 80's early 90's. It was my first comic book, and it was my favorite one because I identified with every member of the team in one way or the other. I would like to create an amalgamation of those four characters (and their powers) into one spin-off being, if possible.

I can tell you about the characters and their powers, but I'm not sure if you want all that info. I see some other posters have listed stats for their characters, from that I can tell that it is a d20 based system. So... how about I tell you about their powers, you let me know if it will be acceptable in your campaign, and then we can figure out how it translates into your game.

Power Pack consisted of four main characters, a group of four siblings: Alex 13, Julie 11, Jack, 8, and Katie 5. They received their powers from an alien who was observing Earth and learned of a potential disaster that would destroy the planet. He himself was a mutant of his kind, and possessed some extraordinary powers. He decided to break the laws of his people and intervene to save Earth. Unfortunately, his spaceship - suffering some mishap - crash landed.  

These four kids, who were stargazing, witnessed the event and rushed to the ship to investigate. The alien Aelfyre Whitemane was mortally wounded and warned the kids of the danger and passed his powers on to them so they could take over his mission. Aelfyre Whitemane (or Whitey, as he was affectionately referred to by the children) each received one quarter of his power. For some reason, the kids had the ability to switch powers with their siblings (plot device??) so I will present the powers to you as they received it in the beginning.

Alex: Gravity Displacement.[SBLOCK]Alex is able to apply and remove gravity to himself and object or creatures that he touches. He is able to adjust this to such a degree that he can make an object weigh five or six times more then normal, or make it so light that it will float in the air.  The effect only applies if Alex is touching the object, and once contact is disengaged, the object returns to its normal weight. Alex was able to make his siblings weightless so that they could be transported easier during flight (see Julie's powers). By applying maximum G-force (actual amount unknown) to his fist and minimum amount on his wrist, he could make a powerful punch attack that hit for more damage then a normal hit would do.
[/SBLOCK] 
Julie: Flight. [SBLOCK]Julie is able to fly at super sonic speed. She cannot hover. The power also seems to heighten her reflexes and agility. When in flight, a trail of color may follow behind her (like if you were waving a wand of light in the air). Uses: Julie would use this power to transport her siblings, escape from harm, and perform sudden bull rush attacks.[/SBLOCK]

Jack: Density Manipulation. [SBLOCK]Jack can control the density of his own molecules. He can disperse them far enough so as to appear like a cloud of fog, or he can contract them so tightly that he shrinks to a fraction of his size (but still remains the same weight). Uses: Typically Jack provides a "cloud cover" to obscure opponents vision and giving his siblings an advantage in combat. As an attack, Jack would obscure an opponent in the thickest cloud he could make of himself and then suddenly contract the molecules together to perform a sneak attack on an opponents head (imagine a 60lb blow on the top of your noggin). He called it a Jack-hammer. Jack also had the ability to quickly disperse into a fog in order to avoid harm.[/SBLOCK]

Katie: Matter Disintegration/Projection. [SBLOCK]Considered to be the most dangerous of powers, this was entrusted to a five year old. The power allows Katie to disintegrate any type of matter simply by touching it. It does take time to disintegrate matter though. The larger, bulkier, or more dense the object is the longer it takes to consume. The amount of matter she can disintegrate it limited by her own weight (but to what factor is unknown). As matter is consumed, it is immediately converted to energy which can be expelled into a ball of energy. The power (or damage) of this ball is limited by the amount absorbed through disintegration. As a side effect, when matter is absorbed and stored as energy Katie will glow. The intensity of the glow can vary based off the amount of matter disintegrated. It can be as little as a barely perceptible shine to the skin, or as bright as a high powered searchlight (at full capacity). Uses: When Katie had this power she could barely control it. She often disintegrated things by accident and her energy balls would miss their targets more often then not. When Alex had the power he was able to focus the power to shoot off smaller balls (thus conserving his charge), fire multiple balls, and ONCE was able to expel the raw energy into a focused, powerful beam. Also, Alex was able to disintegrate an object that was nearly 800% his body mass (but the process nearly killed him). [/SBLOCK]

Okay... there it is. I hope its not too much. I also should mention that their arch-nemesis had stolen their powers once and used them against the Power Pack. She was able to utilize two or three powers at a time, but not all of them. There is also some vague reference to an enhanced healing factor (but it only seemed to work when all four kids huddled together and concentrated really hard) but I could live without it. 

If this is too much, then perhaps you have a pregen I can play. The only other character I can think of playing in a M&M game is way more powerful.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> I tried to put this into one of nifty little buttons everyone has to hide text (i.e. "show" or "Spoiler") but I couldn't figure out how to do it, and I couldn't figure out where to look that would teach me, sorry. Anyway...




Put [ SBLOCK ] ... [ /SBLOCK ] around the text (without the spaces near the brackets).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 7, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I would need to know if you can post consistently though.




That depends on what you mean by "consistently." Daily posts would probably not happen. Every two to three days (once I'm back in the classroom) is doable.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> I LOVE Shaolin Beaver, but the _Rocket Raccoon, Howard the Duck_ type of feel I get when I see the character pic perhaps isnt the right "feel" for ToV.




I'd like to jab at the chink left by "perhaps" in that sentence. 

I too LOVE Shaolin Beaver. That intelligent simians are a staple in the FC world would seem to open the door for other intelligent animaloids. Every hero group needs a philosophical, Kwai Chang Caine-style martial artist, both to keep a level head in times of trouble and also to sweep goons.

Now, with those extremely cogent points made (  ), I could rework Agent M or Tulpa a bit.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> Have you ever heard of Power Pack?




The system is pretty good, and easy to learn. (I've only had it for a month).  I'd really suggest Getting it, though... While you CAN play with someone else making the char. for you, it's more fun to do it yourself, and makes it so you know more about what's going on.
On the OTHER Hand, all of what you described is VERY doable if you still want someone to make the character for you..

Alex: Gravity Displacement 
-There's a "Gravity Control" power that does what you want.(Apply touch range flaw)
Julie: Flight.(No hover)
- Easy.  High-ranked Flight, with a limit that she can't stop moving(hover).
Jack: Density Manipulation.
- Ironically, there's a "Density" power, but it's the exact Opposite, changing your weight without changing yoru size.  What you would want would be SHRINKING and INCORPOREAL powers.
Katie: Matter Disintegration/Projection.
- Well, there's different powers for All of her abilities, but putting them together in the same way... Well, Disintegration is easy(Disintegrate, Touch range, Increased Time needed), Projecting energy easy(Blast).  Glowing easy(Light Control).  Putting them together... Well, that's pretty much Flavour Text.  Perhaps some sort of drawback that requires you do have Disintegrated something to activate light control (for X rounds), and you need Light Control active to use your blast (which ends light control).

As for the melee attacks performed by Alex "g-force" and Jack "Jack-Hammer", that would be a simple STRIKE Effect.


On another note, I'm working on RUMBLE At the Moment, will post a rough draft later for DM Perusal.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2007)

BTW, Quick list of interested people and concepts: 
SO far I've seen...

Jemal(that's me!) - Rumble; Super-strong, Tough, Flight, Vibration control.
Mark Chance - Numerous Concepts
Milagroso (Never played) - Power Pack; Incorporeal/Shrinking, Gravity, Blast/STrike, Disintegrate, Flight.
Lord_Raven - Silicon; Density, Data Link, a Super Sense (Detect Techno Devices), Flight, Enhanced Intelligence and Inventing skills
Thanee - Fiona Stark; Car Girl (Transform/Shapeshift?)
Shayuri - Genesis; Creation/Gadgetman
Insight - Torque; Force Field, Friction, Pheremones, Speed
Darwinofmind - Expressed interest, hasn't posted concepts.
Miss Anyone?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh oh! Miss Anyone! A shapeshifter who can change her appearance to look...like...anyone...

*cough*

I'm feeling much better now. I'm getting help.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Thanee - Fiona Stark; Car Girl (Transform/Shapeshift?)




I'm still pondering a name... probably just going with Fusion, since it's kinda fitting.

Not sure how to go about this powerwise, yet, but I want to give her some specific powers not a variable pool of powers, which will likely include changing into racing car form (with herself stuck on the driver's seat) with great speed, changing into some exoskeleton form to enhance her strength, and other smaller transformations, like a suit of armor, a blade or clothing all made out of strong/flexible aluminium and titanium alloys, black leather, rubber and red-painted metal plates (with white racing stripes).

Over time, she could learn new tricks (like making a rotor to fly), which could then explain how she gains new powers (by experimenting with new things she is capable of).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'm still pondering a name... probably just going with Fusion, since it's kinda fitting.
> 
> Not sure how to go about this powerwise, yet, but I want to give her some specific powers not a variable pool of powers, which will likely include changing into racing car form (with herself stuck on the driver's seat) with great speed, changing into some exoskeleton form to enhance her strength, and other smaller transformations, like a suit of armor, a blade or clothing all made out of strong/flexible aluminium and titanium alloys, black leather, rubber and red-painted metal plates (with white racing stripes).
> 
> ...




If the car is a Hybrid... well, there's an interesting double-entendre.


----------



## Elric (Aug 7, 2007)

Hmm- when does this start?  If it's not real soon, I might be interested.  Build roughly as follows (probably has math errors):

American Eagle: Legacy of the famous freedom eagle.
Abilities 58 + Feats 29 + Skills 16 + Powers 17 + 20 combat + 10 saves= 150

American Eagle (PL 10)
Str: 24 (+7)
Dex: 30 (+10)
Con: 26 (+8)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Cha: 12 (+1)

Skills: Acrobatics 12 (+22), Concentration 8 (+10), Escape Artist 1 (+11), Medicine 1 (+3), Notice 14 (+16), Pilot 1 (+11), Search 12 (+14), Sense Motive 8 (+10), Sleight of Hand 1 (+11), Stealth 4 (+14), Language (English, German, Russian)

Feats: Acrobatic Bluff, Attack Focus (melee) 8, Benefit: Legacy of Freedom Eagle, Defensive Attack, Dodge Focus 5, Eidetic Memory, Elusive Target, Evasion 2, Grappling Finesse, Improved Critical (claws), Improved Initiative, Luck, Move-By Action, Power Attack, Redirect, Takedown Attack, Uncanny Dodge (Sight)

Powers:
Flight 5 (250 mph); drawbacks—wings (Not in water, power loss if wings restrained)

Strike (Talons of Justice) 2 (PF: Mighty)

Super-Senses 6 (Extended Sight 2 [1000 foot range increment for normal vision], Danger Sense (sight), Direction Sense, Distance Sense, Low-Light Vision)

Combat: Attack +3 (+11 melee), Damage +9 (claws), Defense +12 (+4 flatfooted), Initiative +14

Saving Throws: Toughness +8, Fortitude +8, Reflex +12, Will +10


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> The system is pretty good, and easy to learn. (I've only had it for a month).  I'd really suggest Getting it, though... While you CAN play with someone else making the char. for you, it's more fun to do it yourself, and makes it so you know more about what's going on.
> On the OTHER Hand, all of what you described is VERY doable if you still want someone to make the character for you..
> 
> Alex: Gravity Displacement
> ...




Wow! Thanks for breaking it down for me. 
And as luck would have it I do have something... my friend recently gave me all of his RPG stuff, so I'm looking over it to see if there is anything herre I can use. I have two things that say Mutants & Masterminds. One looks like an adventure, it says "Time of Crisis" GRR2004. Aha! I see Mutants & Masterminds Core Rule Book 1 GRR2201. Fate smiles on me this day.

I don't know if its up to date though. I could be holding the 2e or 3.0 version of a 3.5 game.

Well assuming that it works I'll need to know some things:

Do we have a minimum level I need to keep in mind?
Do we have any restriction on what we can and cannot do?

I was also hoping to give my character some martial art abilities. I imagine combining some of the powers together with something like Jiu Jitsu and Tae Kwon Do would be quite effective. I could use Jack's power to compress my molecules making me smaller and slightly tougher. Then using Alex's power I can degrav an opponent when I hit him with a "heavy" hand thus hopefully getting a knockback or maybe even a trip attempt. Using Julie's power for speed I can make charge attacks quicker and maybe leap kicks with more damage.

So I'll go through the book (unless someone else tells me its out of date) but I'm still going to need help creating a character.

[SBLOCK]Thanks Thanee [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2007)

OK, here's the character concept Numbers, Rough Draft.  It turned out a bit more powerful than I had first intended.  If you want me to tone him down, just ask, but I think he's pretty cool as is, has a couple pronounced flaws (Only +6 Reflex & Will), and fills his intended Niche (Tank, pun intended) well.  

[sblock=Rumble, Rough Draft]
STR: 30(+10)
DEX: 12(+1)
CON: 30(+10)
INT: 10(+0)
WIS: 12(+1)
CHA: 10(+0)

Defense: 15
Attack: +0 (+10 Melee, +10 Shockwave)
Saves :: 
Tough: +14 (Impervious: 10 vs energy, 14 vs physical) (Reflective: 14 vs Physical Melee)
Fort +10  Ref +6  Will +6 
Init : +1
Speed: 1,000'/round, 100 MpH (Flight)
Knockback: 16

Skills: 

Feats: Attack specialization: Shockwave 5, Attack Focus:Melee 10, Dodge Focus 5

Powers: 
BIG [*=Growth & Density: +16 Str, +2 con, +2 Impervious Toughness, +2 Immovable, +2 Super-Strength, 7' Tall, 1200 Lbs]
*Growth 2 [Permanent, Innate] (5pp) 
*Density 6 [Permanent, Innate, Subtle(doesn't LOOK like he was 1200 Lbs), Buoyant, Full-Power] (14pp)

Enhanced Super-Strength 6 [on top of density's 2 = 8] (12pp)
Protection 2 [Impervious+12, Limitedhysical(4); Reflective+14, Melee, Limited: Physical(14)] (19pp)
Flight 4 [100 Mph] (8pp)
Immunity 9 [Life Support] (9pp)

Vibration Control 10 (26 pp + 5 Alt Powers = 31 pp)
MAIN : Earthquake [Vibration Control 10, Area:Burst, Duration: Concentration, Touch Range, Progress Area 2(25'/rank), Indirect (From Surface)]  *Linked Environmental Control[Hamper Movement 6, 250']  **Limited: only affects those in contact with a solid surface. (ground, building, etc)
Alternate Power: Shockwave [Vibration Control 10, normal blast]
AP: Crumble [Corrossion 10, Limited: Objects]
AP: Stun 10
AP: Trip 10
AP: Vibratory Attunement [Super-Movement(Sure-Footed 4, Water-Walking 1, Affects Others); Super-Senses (Tremorsense, Echolocation)]

Trade-offs: -4 Def, +4 Toughness
26 Abilities + 10 Saves + 20 Feats + 98 Powers = 154/150pp
[/sblock]
As you can see, he's a couple points over right now, I intend to fix that (somehow) in the future, as well as doing a few changes, probably.
If you wonder why/how any of the AP vibration powers should be there, just ask.

Thoughts, anybody?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2007)

Just a note, Milagroso - We're using M&M 2nd Edition, I don't know how compatible it is with first if you happen to have the old book.  Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 7, 2007)

Tendril

[SBLOCK]Kelly Clematis was a average teenager  spending most of her time working at getting and staying popular.     One day at a party she went into the woods with a boy and thing went further than she planned.   As she ran from in in the woods something stuck her in the back.    She would later come to know that what struck her in the back was Tendril, the seed of a semi-sentient plant from another world.   Bonding with her spinal column the two took on a symbiotic relationship.   Kelly's experience along with influences from Tendril's mind encouraged her to take up crime fighting.[/SBLOCK]

Powers

[SBLOCK]Plant based powers most importantly tendrils( tentacles ) used for grappling and swinging. and increased strength.     Pheromone control,  other powers depending on the build.[/SBLOCK]


Sorry I didn't post sooner, had a creative dead spot.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 7, 2007)

It doesn't say anything about a 2nd edition but it does make mention of using a d20 for just about everything. And their is an OGL at the end of the book, so I'm definitely using something that is d20 compatible. I just don't know if its 1st, 2nd, or whatever.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 7, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> It doesn't say anything about a 2nd edition but it does make mention of using a d20 for just about everything. And their is an OGL at the end of the book, so I'm definitely using something that is d20 compatible. I just don't know if its 1st, 2nd, or whatever.



 2nd edition clearly says so on the cover.


----------



## Insight (Aug 7, 2007)

If you have Time of Crisis, you probably also have 1e M&M.  The 2e version says so in big letters across the front and the book is a little bigger than the 1e book.  You should also be able to tell by the release date.  if it's more than 2 yrs old, its 1e.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's the prelim build for Genesis. Combat powers I either arrayed (for a variety of guns) or made just regular powers (her armor, plus Quick Change 2). Bought a 20 point variable pool and outlined a series of modular powers that I could easily combine into the pool to fill it at any given moment.

As always, comments and suggestions are always welcome. 

[sblock=Genesis]CODENAME: Genesis
Concept/Archetype: Creator
Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 15
STR 10 +0 (0 PP)
DEX 14 +2 (2 PP)
CON 16 +3 (3 PP)
INT 20 +5 (5 PP)
WIS 16 +3 (3 PP)
CHA 14 +2 (2 PP)

SAVES (8pp)
TOUG +13 (3 Con + 10 Power)
FORT +6 (3 Base + 3 Con) (3 PP)
REF  +4 (2 Base + 2 Dex) (2 PP)
WILL +6 (3 Base + 3 Wis) (3 PP)

COMBAT (24pp)
INIT +2
BASE DEF +6 (12 PP)
DEF 16 (10 + 6 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 13
BASE ATT +6 (12 PP)

Tradeoff: -4 Def +4 Toughness

ATTACK
Melee:Attack +8 (DC 25, 15' reach)
Ranged:Attack +10 (DC 25, 100', autofire)

SKILLS 28 SP (7 PP)
Drive +4 (2 ranks + 2 Dex)
Computers +6 (1 rank +5 Int)
Craft Mechanics +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Craft Electronics +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Craft Structural +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Craft Chemical +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Disable Device +7 (2 ranks + 5 Int)
Knowledge Physical +6 (1 rank + 5 Int)
Pilot +4 (2 ranks + 2 Dex)

LANGUAGES (XX Ranks)
Language

MOVEMENT
Ground: 30' (or per Vehicle)
Fly: 250mph

FEATS (5 PP)
Attractive 1
Inventor 1
Improvised Tools 1
Quick Change 2

POWERS
Fakematter Weapon Array (35pp)
Blast (autofire, PF Accurate 2) +10
- AP Blast (Explosion Area, PF Imp Range (500)) +10
- AP Snare (Burst area, PF Reversible) +10
- AP Strike (Penetrating, PF Ext. Reach, PF Accurate 2, PF Precise) +10

Armor (All powers linked) (24pp)
Protection +10 (10)
Immunity: Life Support (9pp)
Super Senses (Direction, Distance, Low Light, Radio, Time) +5 (5pp)

Variable Gadget Pool +4 (32pp)
 - 20 pts

Sample Gadgets
Jet Pack
 - Flight +5 (10pp)

Surveillance Gear 6pp
 - ESP (Sight and Sound, Medium ("bug")) +5 (5pp)
 - Super Sense: Tracking (Medium ("bug")) +2 (1pp)

Lamp
 - Environment Control: Light (daylight) +3 (6p)

Motorcycle
 - As the Vehicle (9pp)

Generic Object (Wall, Dome, Etc)
 - Create Object (Full Round, Continuous, PF Subtle (real), PF Precise) +9 (20pp) 

Satellite Uplink/SIGINT Station
 - Radio Communication (Area, PF Selective, PF Subtle) +9 (20pp)

Armor Reinforcement
 - Add +10 Impervious to Protection (10pp)

Detpack
 - Strike (Explosive Area, Full Round, PF Triggered 2) +8 (10pp)

COST
Abilities [15]
Combat [24]
Saves [8]
Skills [7]
Feats [5]
Powers [91]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [150]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Real Name:
Gender:
Age:
Size:
Height:
Weight:
Hair:
Eyes:
Nationality:
Ethnicity:
Tradeoffs:

DESCRIPTION
Description

HISTORY
History[/sblock]


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 7, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> If you have Time of Crisis, you probably also have 1e M&M.  The 2e version says so in big letters across the front and the book is a little bigger than the 1e book.  You should also be able to tell by the release date.  if it's more than 2 yrs old, its 1e.




Copyright 2002


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring here after a long hiatus from these boards.  Thus, I present to you: Gravitron, Mutant Hero!

[sblock=Gravitron]CODENAME: Gravitron
Concept/Archetype: Controller
Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES (31 pp)
STR 16/26 +8 (6 PP)
DEX 16 +3 (6 PP)
CON 14 +2 (4 PP)
INT 14 +2 (4 PP)
WIS 14 +2 (4 PP)
CHA 17 +3 (7 PP)

SAVES (21 pp)
TOUG +10 (2 Con + 5 Protection+3 Force Field) 8 Impervious
     Toug when flying +7/5 Impervious
FORT +9 (7 Base + 2 Con) (7 PP)
REF  +10 (7 Base + 3 Dex) (7 PP)
WILL +9 (7 Base + 2 Wis) (7 PP)

COMBAT (20 pp)
INIT +3
BASE DEF +6 (12 PP)
DEF 20 (10 + 6 Base + 4 size)
FLAT-FOOTED 17
BASE ATT +4 (8 PP)
Grapple: +3
Knockback -10 

Tradeoff: none

ATTACK
Melee:Unarmed +8 (DC 23)
Melee:Club +8 (DC 25)
Ranged:Gravity Blast +10 (DC 25, 100 ft.)

SKILLS 104 SP (26 PP)
Acrobatics +11 (8 ranks + 3 Dex)
Bluff +7 (4 ranks + 3 Cha)
Computers +7 (5 ranks +2 Int)
Concentration +9 (7 ranks + 2 Wis)
Craft Electronics +7 (5 ranks + 2 Int)
Diplomacy +7 (4 ranks + 3 Cha)
Drive +6 (3 ranks + 3 Dex)
Intimidate +2 (5 ranks + 3 Cha -6 size)
Knowledge Behavioral Sciences +7 (5 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge Civics +7 (5 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge Current Events +5 (3 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge Physical Sciences +10 (8 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge Tactics +7 (5 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge Technology +5 (3 ranks + 2 Int)
Notice +10 (8 Ranks + 2 Wis)
Search +10 (8 ranks + 2 Int)
Sense Motive +7 (5 Ranks + 2 Wis)
Stealth +23 (8 Ranks + 3 Dex + 12 size)
Swim +8 (5 Ranks + 3 Str)

LANGUAGES (00 Ranks)
English

MOVEMENT
Ground: 15'
Fly: 50 mph

Carry Capacity: Heavy Load about 115 lb. (As Str 11)

FEATS (8 PP)
Attack Specialization (Gravity Blast)
Equipment 4
Hide in Plain Sight
Precise Shot
Second Chance (Acrobatics checks resulting in a fall)

POWERS
Critical Mass (24 pp)
Shrinking linked to Density 12 (Move Action; Comes with +10 Str, Impervious Protection 5, Immovable 3, Super-Strength 3, x10 mass)

Precise Gravity Control (13 pp)
Gravity Control 10 (limited: can only be used when fully shrunk, Str 50 (70 Tons), DC 20, 50 ft.)
- AP Blast 10 (limited: can only be used when fully shrunk, Power Feat: Ranged Pin)
- AP Trip 10 (range: perception, limited: can only be used when fully shrunk)

Gravitational Disruptions (7 pp)
Flight 3
- AP Force Field 3 (impervious)

EQUIPMENT
Armored Jumpsuit
Motorcycle
Cell Phone
Flash goggles
Desktop Computer
Club


[sblock]Real Name: Graham Grady

ABILITIES 31
STR 16 +3 (6 PP)
DEX 16 +3 (6 PP)
CON 14 +2 (4 PP)
INT 14 +2 (4 PP)
WIS 14 +2 (4 PP)
CHA 17 +3 (7 PP)

SAVES (21 pp)
TOUG +5 (2 Con + 3 Force Field) 3 Impervious
    tough when flying +5 (2 Con + 3 equipment)
FORT +9 (7 Base + 2 Con) (7 PP)
REF  +10 (7 Base + 3 Dex) (7 PP)
WILL +9 (7 Base + 2 Wis) (7 PP)

COMBAT (20 pp)
INIT +3
BASE DEF +6 (12 PP)
DEF 16 (10 + 6 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 13
BASE ATT +4 (8 PP)
Grapple: +7
Knockback: -2

Tradeoff: none

ATTACK
Melee:Unarmed +4 (DC 18)
Melee:Club +4 (DC 20)

SKILLS 104 SP (26 PP)
Acrobatics +11 (8 ranks + 3 Dex)
Bluff +8 (4 ranks + 4 Cha)
Computers +7 (5 ranks +2 Int)
Concentration +9 (7 ranks + 2 Wis)
Craft Electronics +7 (5 ranks + 2 Int)
Diplomacy +8 (4 ranks + 4 Cha)
Drive +6 (3 ranks + 3 Dex)
Intimidate +9 (5 ranks + 4 Cha)
Knowledge Behavioral Sciences +7 (5 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge Civics +7 (5 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge Current Events +5 (3 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge Physical Sciences +10 (8 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge Tactics +7 (5 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge Technology +5 (3 ranks + 2 Int)
Notice +10 (8 Ranks + 2 Wis)
Search +10 (8 ranks + 2 Int)
Sense Motive +7 (5 Ranks + 2 Wis)
Stealth +11 (8 Ranks + 3 Dex)
Swim +8 (5 Ranks + 3 Str)

LANGUAGES (00 Ranks)
English

MOVEMENT
Ground: 30' (or per Motorcycle)
Fly: 50 mph

FEATS (8 PP)
Attack Specialization (Gravity Blast)
Equipment 4
Hide in Plain Sight
Precise Shot
Second Chance (Acrobatics checks resulting in a fall)

POWERS
Critical Mass (24 pp)
Shrinking linked to Density 12 (Move Action)

Precise Gravity Control (13 pp)
Gravity Control 10 (limited: can only be used when fully shrunk)
- AP Blast 10 (limited: can only be used when fully shrunk, Power Feat: Ranged Pin)
- AP Trip 10 (range: perception, limited: can only be used when fully shrunk)

Gravity Disruptions (7 pp)
Flight 3
-AP Force Field 3 (Impervious)

EQUIPMENT
Armored Jumpsuit
Motorcycle
Cell Phone
Flash goggles
Desktop Computer
Club

COST
Abilities [31]
Combat [20]
Saves [21]
Skills [26]
Feats [8]
Powers [44]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [150]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Real Name:  Graham Grady
Gender: Male
Age:  23
Size:  Medium (Diminutive)
Height: 6'5" (8 inches)
Weight: 220 lbs (2,200 lbs)
Hair:  Blond  
Eyes:  Grey
Nationality: USA
Ethnicity: Irish-American
Tradeoffs: None

DESCRIPTION AND BACKGROUND
Everyone who knows Graham Grady gravitates towards Gram Grady...and that's not a matter of his power.  Graham was a very gifted graduate of the Claremont Academy, head of his class, favorite in all of the superlatives, and all-around good guy.  He excelled in all of his classes and was offered a position as a councilor to younger students the minute he graduated.  He's helped out in that capacity for a while, but he is feeling the call of superheroics and has recently taken on the guise of Gravitron in order to better fight crime.  Oftentimes, villains don't even notice the miniscule hero who knocks them to the ground, blasts them from the sky, or locks them down until the police arrive.  In his spare time, Graham like rebuilding old computers and spends lots of time online.

Graham has blond hair that he keeps fairly long and smoky grey eyes.  He's not especially attractive, but he has a winning smile and upon talking to him, he tends to come off as easily friendly.

As Gravitron, he wears goggles that mask his eyes and flash with a yellow gleam.  He wears a custom armored jumpsuit colored black and yellow with a short yellow cape, lined in black material.  He wears a thigh-pack were he keeps his multi-tools and a sling on his belt for his billy-club.  

His powers mostly only work when he condenses himself to the point that he generate greater gravitic pull than other people and he is then able to manipulate that gravitic pull to his own ends.  He is also able to fly by allowing his body to become gravity-null
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> If the car is a Hybrid... well, there's an interesting double-entendre.




Heh. Well, the car neither accepts fuel, nor electricity. It's fusion-powered. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's what I got so far not done yet.

[SBLOCK]CODENAME: Tendril
Concept/Archetype: Grappler
Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 12
STR 14 +2 (2 PP)
DEX 18 +4 (4 PP)
CON 16 +3 (3 PP)
INT 10 +0 (0 PP)
WIS 12 +1 (1 PP)
CHA 14 +2 (2 PP)

SAVES (6pp)
TOUG +8 (3 Con +5 Protection)
FORT +5 (2 Base + 3 Con) (2 PP)
REF +7 (3 Base + 4 Dex) (3 PP)
WILL +3 (1 Base + 1 Wis) (1 PP)

COMBAT (28pp)
INIT +4
BASE DEF +8 (16 PP)
DEF 18 (10 + 8 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 14
BASE ATT +6 (12 PP)

ATTACK
Melee:Attack +8 (DC 25, 15' reach)
Ranged:Attack +10 (DC 25, 100', autofire)

SKILLS 5 SP (2 PP)
Knowledge (Current Events) +2 (2 ranks)
Knowledge (Pop Culture) +3 (3 rank)


LANGUAGES (XX Ranks)
English

MOVEMENT
Ground: 30' (or per Vehicle)
Swinging 30'

FEATS (2 PP)
Ambidexterity


POWERS 64 pp

Tendrils: (30pp)
--Additional Limbs (Tentacles) +4 (4pp)
--Elongation (Tentacles only) +6 (6pp)
--Super Movement  +1 (Swinging) (2pp)
--Trip +8 (8PP)
--Strike +8 (Mighty) (10pp)

Photosynthisis: 
--Immunity (Starvation) (1pp)

Super Strength +10 (20p)

Reactive Strike:
--Protection  +5  (5pp)

Pollen:
--Emotion Control (love) +4 (8pp)
 ---AP Obscure (visual) +8
 ---AP Stun +4 (Daze, Ranged)


COST
Abilities [12]
Combat [28]
Saves [6]
Skills [5]
Feats [2]
Powers [64]
Drawbacks [0]
Total []
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Real Name:  Kelly Clematis
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Size: Medium
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 108lbs
Hair: Blonde sometimes Green
Eyes: Green[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> Mutants & Masterminds Core Rule Book 1 GRR2201.




It's 1st edition, the 2nd edition books are numbered GRR25...

But it's still good to get a grip on the system, since the bulk of it hasn't changed.

HERE you find the 1e-2e conversion guide.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I had another hectic day at work, but hopefuly tomorrow I'll have some time to finish of my character. I've pretty much worked out his powers, I just need to do the rest of his abilities.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks again Thanee.

So, is the list full already? Will I need to wait for another game to come up? If not, will anyone be able to help me with my character? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> Thanks again Thanee.
> 
> So, is the list full already? Will I need to wait for another game to come up? If not, will anyone be able to help me with my character?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I'm sure between those of us who own the 2e book, we can get your character made.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 8, 2007)

Awesome. 

Let me look over the 1e I have and learn how to create a character then. Thanks.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 8, 2007)

FIRST, A note to ShaggySpellsword - According to the Armour section under equipment, Armour Equipment bonuses do NOT stack with protection.


Also, just for those who're Curious (And for the DM's Ease of mind), here's an up-to-date list of posted interest/concepts: 

Jemal(that's me!) - Rumble; Tank (Super-strong, Tough, Flight, Vibration control)
Mark Chance - Numerous Concepts
Milagroso (Never played) - Power Pack; (Incorporeal/Shrinking, Gravity, Blast/STrike, Disintegrate, Flight.)
Lord_Raven - Silicon; (Density, Data Link, a Super Sense (Detect Techno Devices), Flight, Enhanced Intelligence and Inventing skills)
Thanee - Fiona Stark(AKA Fusion); Car Girl (Transform/numerous powers)
Shayuri - Genesis; Creation/Gadgetman
Insight - Torque; (Force Field, Friction, Pheremones, Speed)
Darwinofmind - Tendril; Plant-powers(Tentacles, Super Strength, grappling)
Elric - American Eagle; (Flight, enhanced stats, Strike)
ShaggySpellsword - Gravitron; (Gravity Control, Flight, Shrinking/Density)

Hmm, lotsa interest - we have 10 people who want to play 6 slots.  

Therefore, I have a proposal!  I haven't run an M&M game on here (though I have IRL), and I've been wanting to try it out (In fact, the only campaign ideas I've had lately are Super-Hero/Mutant ones).  SO... I may be willing to run a game for those who don't get into this one. (And for H4H if I get in.. *BLATANT BRIBE*).

Hmm... on second thought, scratch that "May be willing" and replace it with "Really freaking want to".  Now All I have to do is decide on which of my ideas I want to run.

Look for another installment of "Gaming W/Jemal" in Talking the Talk sometime over the next 24 hours.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 8, 2007)

Would someone be so kind as to look my character over and  make sure I've done things right, check my math, etc.   I've never played 2nd Edition yet.   And 1ed a long time ago.

[Sblock]CODENAME: Tendril
Concept/Archetype: Grappler
Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 24
STR 14 +2 (4 PP)
DEX 18 +4 (8 PP)
CON 16 +3 (6 PP)
INT 10 +0 (0 PP)
WIS 12 +1 (2 PP)
CHA 14 +2 (4 PP)

SAVES (6pp)
TOUG +8 (3 Con +5 Protection)
FORT +5 (2 Base + 3 Con) (2 PP)
REF +7 (3 Base + 4 Dex) (3 PP)
WILL +3 (1 Base + 1 Wis) (1 PP)

COMBAT (34pp)
INIT +4
BASE DEF +8 (16 PP)
DEF 18 (10 + 8 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 14
BASE ATT +9 (18 PP)

ATTACKS
Strike +9 (Damage +10, Melee, 50')
Trip +12
Grapple +19
Disarm +11



SKILLS 36 SP (9 PP)
Acrobatic +8 (4 ranks + 4 Dex)
Bluff +10 (8 ranks + 2 Cha)
Climb +8 (6 ranks + 2 Str)
Diplomacy +12 (10 ranks + 2 Cha)
Knowledge (Current Events) +3 (3 ranks)
Knowledge (Pop Culture) +5 (5 rank)


LANGUAGES (XX Ranks)
English

MOVEMENT
Ground: 30' 
Swinging 30'

FEATS (6 PP)
Ambidexterity
Improved Disarm
Improved Grab
Improved Pin
Improved Throw
Improved Trip


POWERS 66 pp

Tendrils: (30pp)

--Additional Limbs (Tentacles) +4 (4pp)
--Elongation (Tentacles only) +6 (6pp)
--Super Movement  +1 (Swinging) (2pp)
--Trip +8 (8PP)
--Strike +8 (Mighty) (10pp)

Photosynthisis: 
--Immunity (Starvation) (1pp)

Super Strength +10 (20p)

Reactive Strike:
--Protection  +5  (5pp)

Pollen:
--Emotion Control (love) +4 (10pp)
 ---AP Obscure (visual) +8
 ---AP Stun +4 (Daze, Ranged)





COST
Abilities [24]
Combat [34]
Saves [6]
Skills [9]
Feats [6]
Powers [66]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [147]
Unspent [3]

NOTES
Real Name:  Kelly Clematis
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Size: Medium
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 108lbs
Hair: Blonde sometimes Green
Eyes: Green


DESCRIPTION
A young attractive woman in her late teens, in her day to day activities Kelly looks like a normal teenager.   At her will (and occasionally Tendril's) 50' vines grow from a spot on her back, Up to 10 vines at a time.   If Kelly stresses her powers her hair will turn green often for several days afterwards.

HISTORY
Kelly Clematis was a average teenager spending most of her time working at getting and staying popular. One day at a party she went into the woods with a boy and thing went further than she planned. As she ran from in in the woods something stuck her in the back. She would later come to know that what struck her in the back was Tendril, the seed of a semi-sentient plant from another world. Bonding with her spinal column the two took on a symbiotic relationship. Kelly's experience along with influences from Tendril's mind encouraged her to take up crime fighting.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> Would someone be so kind as to look my character over and  make sure I've done things right, check my math, etc.   I've never played 2nd Edition yet.   And 1ed a long time ago.
> 
> [Sblock]CODENAME: Tendril
> Concept/Archetype: Grappler
> ...




[sblock]
Only problem I see so far are your ability scores.  It's 1pp for each above 10 (so an 18 would cost 8pp).[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 8, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> FIRST, A note to ShaggySpellsword - According to the Armour section under equipment, Armour Equipment bonuses do NOT stack with protection.





I somehow managed to miss that...whoops.  Character sheet is fixed-I currently get armor when big, and Protection when little-but this brings me down from the caps farther than I think I want to be.  I'll fiddle with my points a bit, but the main idea is there.  Maybe find room for a "Gravity Field" force field or something.  That does stack with Protection, yes?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 8, 2007)

I believe so long as it doesn't exceed your PL limit, that yes you can stack force-fields with Protection.

If you want it to be "Armour", however, I'd suggest going with Device(Devices CAN stack with your normal powers).  Cost 4/rank (hard to loose) and each rank gives 5 points.  Thus for 4 points you get a 5 point Protection.
OR, make it 2 ranks and you get Impervious Protection 5 for 8 pp.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 8, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Therefore, I have a proposal!  I haven't run an M&M game on here (though I have IRL), and I've been wanting to try it out (In fact, the only campaign ideas I've had lately are Super-Hero/Mutant ones).  SO... I may be willing to run a game for those who don't get into this one. (And for H4H if I get in.. *BLATANT BRIBE*).
> 
> Hmm... on second thought, scratch that "May be willing" and replace it with "Really freaking want to".  Now All I have to do is decide on which of my ideas I want to run.
> 
> Look for another installment of "Gaming W/Jemal" in Talking the Talk sometime over the next 24 hours.




Hey I might be interested also 

I did not post here as by the time I saw it there were already 6 people.... but


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 8, 2007)

I reduced my Charisma by 1 in order to add an alternate power to my flight, renaming it Gravity Disturbances, so I can fly at 50 MPH or have Impervious Force Field 3 up.  I can do this when big.  

Basically, when big I can control gravity, but I can't do it precisely at all, I can just create general weird gravity zones that either cause me to fly or for things to hit me at far less speed than is natural.  When I get small and very dense, my personal gravity increases, and I find I can exercise finer manipulation, causing walls or floors to suddenly attack people, smashing people with gravitic force, or causing things to float or fall.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 8, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> Only problem I see so far are your ability scores.  It's 1pp for each above 10 (so an 18 would cost 8pp).[/sblock]



 oops, counted bonus not score..

easily fixed, thank you.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually I have something of a soft spot for Driving Characters. 

As long as the whole Multiform thing doesnt get too complex or too uber, I like it!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 8, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Definitely.  And he doesn't quite know how to handle the attention quite yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  He can't put more than 10 ranks into any of those powers, meaning he will sometimes have more than one power active at a time.  For example, he could do a 5 rank Environmental Control (Hampered Movement) in an area and do a 10 rank Snare on someone.  It specifies in the rules for an array that you can't have more than (PL) ranks in any one power or effect.  Some of the powers in the array are sustained, so he'd also need to keep them active in the array while he does other things.




Okay. Definitely can see this as SFX of the Pheremonal powers. But definitely list it as Enhanced Charisma. 

Using more points to spread around an array is viable, I dont have the rulebook handy but if memory serves you have to make Powers in an array _Dynamic_? 

I will check into this later.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 8, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> Have you ever heard of Power Pack?
> 
> <<snip>>
> 
> If this is too much, then perhaps you have a pregen I can play. The only other character I can think of playing in a M&M game is way more powerful.




I am pretty familiar with Power Pack. Indeed Alex once gained (read: STOLE) all the powers of his Siblings and joined New Warriors as Powerpax.

As others have shared, indeed all of the Pack's powers are doable.

I am concerned about the concept however. While homages are commonplace in hero games, I would like to see a bit more then "I am Power Pack". 

An original spin on it, a different take...Something like that.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 8, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Hmm- when does this start?  If it's not real soon, I might be interested.  Build roughly as follows (probably has math errors):
> 
> American Eagle: Legacy of the famous freedom eagle.
> Abilities 58 + Feats 29 + Skills 16 + Powers 17 + 20 combat + 10 saves= 150
> ...




A Legacy of Freedom Eagle is a viable concept. 

How did he get his physical enhancements though? What gave him the leg up on the old Eagle. Also is he a relative/friend of the family? Or just a guy who idolized Eagle and is riffing off of his Image?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, here's the character concept Numbers, Rough Draft.  It turned out a bit more powerful than I had first intended.  If you want me to tone him down, just ask, but I think he's pretty cool as is, has a couple pronounced flaws (Only +6 Reflex & Will), and fills his intended Niche (Tank, pun intended) well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The concept is solid!

At first glance there is some points issues.

Permanent can only applied to Continuous powers so applying them to Growth and Density nets you a +0 Flaw. (+1 to make sustained into continuous, -1 to make continuous into permanent)

Full Power probably wont be appropriate for Permanent powers (since they are always on at full power anyway)

The Earthquake power looks like it may be priced wrong as well.

I can go over it better at another time however.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

Shaggy and Darwin,

Concepts look okay at a glance. Will look more closely a bit later. 

Karl please feel free to submit a concept!


----------



## Insight (Aug 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay. Definitely can see this as SFX of the Pheremonal powers. But definitely list it as Enhanced Charisma.
> 
> Using more points to spread around an array is viable, I dont have the rulebook handy but if memory serves you have to make Powers in an array _Dynamic_?
> 
> I will check into this later.




You're right about the dynamic thing.  I'll have to re-work and post the new one.

EDIT: All right, I've added dynamic to a few powers in the array and re-worked the points.  Take a look at the character on page 1 of this thread to see the changes.

[sblock=How it Works Now]
Torque cannot have more than one of the following active at any given time:

Penetrating (Applied to any Ranged Attack)
Blast
Nullify Movement
Paralysis

He can have 1 or more ranks in any of the following powers, and can use them at the same time as the above powers, or with each other (they are dynamic):

Area Trip
Area Snare
Both of the Environmental Controls
Move Object
[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Shaggy and Darwin,
> 
> Concepts look okay at a glance. Will look more closely a bit later.
> 
> Karl please feel free to submit a concept!



 Cool, I eagerly await your answer.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> You're right about the dynamic thing.  I'll have to re-work and post the new one.
> 
> EDIT: All right, I've added dynamic to a few powers in the array and re-worked the points.  Take a look at the character on page 1 of this thread to see the changes.
> 
> ...




Insight do you own Ultimate Power?

I am thinking there might be a cleaner way to do this and achieve the same results.

Right now your base power is Trip which normally costs 1pp/rank so bought so with all the mods you would only have 15pp to distribute in the array.

In UP they have a Friction Control power laid out that does much of what you are trying to do.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

Okay,

I just realized I am focusing a bit too much on the mechanics of what you guys are giving me and less on the concepts.

I am going to stop that now! When I choose the Roster I will be very _hands on_ in the mechanics of your character, making sure that they will interact nicely with my GMing style and still achieving what you want for your character. Until then I will start focusing on your concepts and the rationale and descriptors for them.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

*Insight:* I notice you want Torque to Move Objects with his Friction, sort of like Telekinesis. How is this achieved? (I am not saying know but I’d like to know the Comic Book Rubber Science explanation), also your character is 16, does his parents know he is a super, or any close friends?
How does he explain his sudden disappearences from school?

*Jemal:* Rumble can fly? How exactly? Through his Vibration powers? Something else? What are the SFX.

*Thanee:* I see the car being formed out of the fusion energy she absorbed (or somesuch) rather then coming out of her spine. What do you think? Also her Dad is a Very Rich and Powerful Man. Do you see trying to use this In Game? Are they close?

*Lord Raven/Shayuri:* Both of you have different Inventor types. If you are both chosen, how do you see your characters working together? 

*Shaggy:* Gravitron is the star Graduate of Claremont and and has a Myriad amount of skills. Did he make any enemies while at school? How do you plan on using your Star Pupil status in game?

*Darwin:* Why is the Tendril symbiote on earth?
What are the SFX of her super-strength? (a couple hundred ton lifting capacity is a lot.)
You list your Protection as “Reactive Strike” does this mean the SFX is tendrils blocking attacks?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

Genesis is...impatient. She has the potential for invention, but her ability to create stuff means she rarely takes the time and effort to build things -for real-. Her skills are mainly for use in comprehending things found, and perhaps in justifying complex creations.

In short, she depends on her powers for the most part. She's only an 'inventor' in the most technical of senses. 

Oh, I'm gonna add this to her sheet too, but since I'm posting, and you expressed interests in the story and explanation of character powers...

[sblock=The Origin And Function of Genesis]The Butterfly Effect. It specifically refers to a model of weather that illustrates chaos theory, but the moral of the story is what's relevant here. Sometimes very small perturbations can have very large effects. In the case of Alexandra Davies, 'very small' means about as small as you can get. The quantum universe.

In the quantum universe lots of rules we take for granted are turned upside down. For example, we know that matter and energy can't be created, nor destroyed. But that's not true here. Matter and energy are -routinely- created, AND destroyed. The catch is that you can't create matter or energy WITHOUT then destroying them...and on scales of size and time that are not only unknowable to human senses, but are so minuscule that the very universe itself seems not to really 'care' about them. Nevertheless, this constant flux of creation and annihilation forms the basis of measurable effects. The Casimir force, or so-called 'vacuum pressure.' The evaporation of singularities. And the remarkable abilities of one female human being (mutant? psychic? who knows?) to assemble unliving matter from what appears to be nothingness, by an act of will.

What she does is not hard to explain. How she does it defies all theories of physics to explain. When she creates an object there is a massive asymmetric, localized increase in vacuum energy level, culminating in a spontaneous manifestation of whatever it is that she was trying to create. What this means is that the area of space that is to contain the new object suddenly experiences an enormous increase in the rate of "virtual" particle/antiparticle pair production...or would. But those pairs, in which a particle and its opposite normally form at the same time so they can mutually annihilate almost immediately (and by almost, I refer to Planck time; the smallest unit of time possible...essentially a 'particle' of time)...are asymmetric. The particle forms without any antiparticle. Thus, there is no annihilation. The total mass of the universe increases measurable for a measurable period of time. This should not be possible. The other shoe falls later on. The delayed antiparticles form, and the creations dissolve back into the background energy they came from.

Because nothing she creates can be permanent, Alex refers to what she makes as 'fakematter.' In her own words, she describes the process as 'fooling reality into thinking there's something there.' The only limit to the ability is twofold: She can only create unliving matter. While she can create complex organic chemicals...even reproduce exactly the atoms and particles associated with, say, a frog...it would be a dead frog, even if biologically there was nothing wrong with it. This means she can create edible food...but since the molecules of that food would eventually vanish regardless of what stage of digestion they were in, or what cells currently incorporated their proteins and nutrients, it's recommended that nothing she creates be eaten. The second limit is simply...her ability to focus her will on her imagination, to translates what she wants into what is. The visualization of complex materials and understanding of their components and structures would be impossible without an incredibly intelligent and developed mind. Whether these traits are further deviations from the human norm for her, or if they surfaced because of the 'exercise' her power gives her the opportunity to practice, is not and perhaps cannot be known.[/sblock]

Yay pseudoscience gobbledegook!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

Ya gotta love Psuedoscience and Technobabble! 

Nice job.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am pretty familiar with Power Pack. Indeed Alex once gained (read: STOLE) all the powers of his Siblings and joined New Warriors as Powerpax.
> 
> As others have shared, indeed all of the Pack's powers are doable.
> 
> ...




Yes, I heard about that. The majority of the group didn't really want to be superheroes after they got their first real taste of it. I believe it was somewhere in the Marvel crossover series of Inferno that really hit them hard. Especially when they found out how cracked their parents went over finding out about their abilities. I don't really know what led to Alex learning he was actually a mutant all along and how the rest of the kids lost their powers. I stopped reading after they changed artists somewhere around issue 45 or something. The artist saw it fit to give an 11 year old girl a six pack, wild 80's hair, and rippling muscles. Ugh.

Anyway, I was actually only going to rip off their powers and borrow some of the quirks from Julie and Jack (my two favorites). But the entire character himself (or herself, I haven't decided on the sex yet) is going to be an impulsive dreamer type - probably fresh out of college, with a penchant for blurring the lines of reality with fantasy. I plan to construct the character in such a way that s/he will be independent of the Power Pack - preferably s/he never met them and probably doesn't know they exist. 

I'm still not so sure of her concept yet, but as soon as I have her numbers I'll give you the bio. I think you'll like it. Just let me know if there is anything about it you'd like me to change. If it feels too much like Power Pack I'll tweak it.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Genesis is...impatient. She has the potential for invention, but her ability to create stuff means she rarely takes the time and effort to build things -for real-. Her skills are mainly for use in comprehending things found, and perhaps in justifying complex creations.
> 
> In short, she depends on her powers for the most part. She's only an 'inventor' in the most technical of senses.
> 
> ...




That's freakin' sweet.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

He flies the same way as Superman.... He just DOES.
The Vibration powers aren't the whole of the character, just part of it.  His Phenomenal  Strength and toughness are also not based off the vibration powers.

I've had two ideas on how to describe his past, when(if?) he finally does find out about it.: 
[sblock]
#1 : He's an Alien from a high-gravity, high-density world.  His species are all very big, dense, strong, and can fly.  THe vibration power was something strange in him.. like a mutation for a human.  
#2 : Second Generation Super-Hero.  He has some aspects of both of his parents (Flight/Strength), as well as powers of his own.(The Vibrations)

Either way, Rumble wouldn't know any of this, of course, since he woke up dazed and fighting a monster one day.  When I decide on one of the backgrounds I'll flesh it out a bit more.
[/sblock]

RE: Permanent growth/density - well that really sucks.. It says in the book that the permanent flaw is often applied to growth and density to account for characters who are naturally larger or Heavier, and doesn't mention having to pay more for it, so I assumed that's all there was to it.

[sblock=Earthquake Pricing Breakdown]
Vibration Control 10(2/rank), Area:Burst(+1), Duration: Concentration(+1), Touch Range(-1), Limited: Only affects those in contact with a solid surface(-1)= 2/rank = 20
Progress Area 2(25'/rank) 2 pp
Indirect (From Surface)]  1pp
*Linked Environmental Control[Hamper Movement 6, 250'](1/rank), Limited: only affects those in contact with a solid surface. [ground, building, etc](-1) = 1pp/2 ranks. = 3pp.
20 + 2 + 1 + 3 = 26.
5 Alternate Powers at 1 pp each = 5 pp
26 + 5 = 31 pp.
did I miss anything?
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Actually I have something of a soft spot for Driving Characters.
> As long as the whole Multiform thing doesnt get too complex or too uber, I like it!




It's pretty much what I posted above... the car and the exoskeleton being the two big ones, while there are a few more smallish ones. I don't really see it as multiform, more like alternate powers for the bigger ones, I guess. She's still the same, after all.

I'll write up some more details soon...



> *Thanee:* I see the car being formed out of the fusion energy she absorbed (or somesuch) rather then coming out of her spine. What do you think?




I just see it as some kind of limitation, that she is always physically connected to the stuff she 'extracts' from herself. So she cannot step out of the car, for example.

When she creates something it should look a bit like when the transformers change in the movie. 



> Also her Dad is a Very Rich and Powerful Man. Do you see trying to use this In Game? Are they close?




Yep, I think they are close. Probably a possible complication for her.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2007)

A brick submission, without any of the crazy stuff that Surge had.  This one, Quicksilver, was a small-time boxer hard on his luck who had to agree to a very dangerous medical trial to pay the bills.  Things went very, very wrong, and his body became infused with living mercury.  True to his name and backstory, he is both super-dense (physically and mentally) and super-quick.  I think the impervious might be too high, though, so I'll prolly knock it down and get some utility APs, but I don't have time to finish at the moment.  He was a villain write-up that I'm not going to use in my Trust game.    However, if this is going to be open through the weekend, I'll have time to make a new character with a punisher/batman/commando training and toys no-powers concept.

[sblock]
Str	40 (4+36)
Dex	14
Con	22
Int	8
Wis	10
Cha	10
8PP

Feats: Attack Focus 5 (Melee), Dodge Focus 5, Move-By-Attack, Evasion 2, Startle, Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Elusive Target, Improved Grab, Improved Grapple, 
19pp

Skills:
Intimidate +14
Notice +14
Gather Info +8
9pp

Powers:

Regeneration 7 (7pp) (3 Bruised, 2 Injured, 2 Disabled)

Density 18 (54pp)(Continuous/Permanent, Innate, Full Power)
     Enhanced Strength 36
     Toughness +9
     Impervious Toughness +9
     Super-Strength 6
     Immovable 6
SS Power Feats: Shockwave, Groundstrike (1pp) (-1pp full power on both)

Impervious Toughness 6 (6pp),

Super-Speed 2 (10pp) w/Rapid Attack & Burrowing

Movement Array (19pp = 12+6dap+1dyn)
     Flight 7
     Speed 12 (14)
     Quickness 12 (14)
     Elongation

Blur 1 (3pp)(Power Loss Drawback (-1) Only when able to move fast)

Super-Senses: Danger Sense (1pp)
Immunity (Suffocation) (1pp)

Saves:

Tough: +15 (Impervious)
Fort: +10  (4pp)
Ref:  +8 (6pp)
Will: +7 (6pp)

BAB: +0
BDef: +0 (+5)

Drawbacks:
Minor Vulnerability: Electricity -2
Minor Vulnerability: Magnetic -2

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

DM_Matt - I know it makes no difference point-wise, but why did you REDUCE his strength to 4 and then buy Enhance Str 36?  Why not leave it base and go with enhanced strength 30?  It would seem to me that if he was a boxer, he shouldn't have been THAT terribly out of shape/weak (Regardless of how unsuccsesful he was)...

AS for the Impervious Toughness - Well, mine's 14 vs Physical and 10 vs Energy, so having 15 would make you the toughest of the tough.  It depends on what kinda limits H4H wants to put on trade-offs.  I usually don't go higher than 4 regardless, as it seems twinky. (how much does a 10 defense matter when you have Impervious Toughness 20, right?  Sure they always hit.. but then they break their hand.  Add Reflective and a damaging Aura, and all you have to do is walk around Taunting people to attack you.)

*EDIT: Meep! if this is one of the guys you were gonna use in trust, I don't know if I wanna see the others.*


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> DM_Matt - I know it makes no difference point-wise, but why did you REDUCE his strength to 4 and then buy Enhance Str 36?  Why not leave it base and go with enhanced strength 30?  It would seem to me that if he was a boxer, he shouldn't have been THAT terribly out of shape/weak (Regardless of how unsuccsesful he was)...
> 
> AS for the Impervious Toughness - Well, mine's 14 vs Physical and 10 vs Energy, so having 15 would make you the toughest of the tough.  It depends on what kinda limits H4H wants to put on trade-offs.  I usually don't go higher than 4 regardless, as it seems twinky. (how much does a 10 defense matter when you have Impervious Toughness 20, right?  Sure they always hit.. but then they break their hand.  Add Reflective and a damaging Aura, and all you have to do is walk around Taunting people to attack you.)
> 
> *EDIT: Meep! if this is one of the guys you were gonna use in trust, I don't know if I wanna see the others.*





I wasnt going to use him in the trust.  I made him independent of a campaign and decided not to use him.  The 4 str thing is that density is a big package of powers and I was trying to max it, but it is limited by the caps because strength modifies damage.  It is explainable by the transformation making him so heavy that without the animative power in the living mercury, he can barely move.  Still, I'll probably wind up ditching this for a toys and training guy.  He'll be weaker, but probably more flavorful and versatile.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, there's also the fact that at Density 18 you weigh.. what, 100X normal?  So if you were a somewhat skinny guy(140-160 pounds) That still leaves you weighing roughly 7-8 TONS.  Without the strength, he'd be a puddle.  
In other news: stay on the ground floor or fly constantly.

I think they both sound like pretty cool concepts, though.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Yeah, there's also the fact that at Density 18 you weigh.. what, 100X normal?  So if you were a somewhat skinny guy(140-160 pounds) That still leaves you weighing roughly 7-8 TONS.  Without the strength, he'd be a puddle.
> In other news: stay on the ground floor or fly constantly.
> 
> I think they both sound like pretty cool concepts, though.




Yes, his weight will certainly cause him problems at times.  He even has burrowing to fall through the ground intentionally.  I'm gunna rework him a bit if I keep him.  I will probably take the Imp down to 12 or 13, and maybe even reduce the density to kill the str buydown.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> [
> 
> *Darwin:* Why is the Tendril symbiote on earth?
> What are the SFX of her super-strength? (a couple hundred ton lifting capacity is a lot.)
> You list your Protection as “Reactive Strike” does this mean the SFX is tendrils blocking attacks?





Tendril's species spreads by launching it's seeds into deep space where they lay dorment until warmed by the heat of a star.   Then using jets of gas to aim itself it hones in on life signs merging with life already found on a planet to better adapt to it's new home's enviroment.   No higher purpose or power picked Kelly for this life, just random chance.  The drive to use these powers comes from her.  

(I think I screwed up,   a couple hundred tons?  I just envisioned her being able to pick up a car, not the local shopping mall.)   The alien nature of Tendril's vines is a dense network of fiberous tissue simular to carbon nanotubes, making them very light and very strong.   An electrical charge system causes the tissues to flex, stretch or recoil with incredable speed.

(Yes, Tendril's vines lash out and deflect incoming attacks, is there a different way I should model this?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2007)

Additional Character:  Max Rosenbaum, "The Debtor"

Max Rosenbaum was raised in luxury, and his parents drilled into him day after day that he had America and capitalism to thank for that.  He was taught to work hard for his money, his God, and his country, and oppose any who would threaten any of the above.  His grandparents has fled the Soviet Union with nothing, and eventually built a massive defense corporation, which was left to his father and would eventually be left to him.  True to his hypernationalist upbringing, and not having to worry much about his financial future, he joined the military after graduating from Harvard, becoming a SEAL and later moving to Naval Intelligence.  

He loved his job and his life, until one day, he found out it was all a fraud.  He was called back from a mission in the field, and arrested.  He was informed that his parents, Joel and Ettie Rosenbaum, were communist spies.  Everything they had ever told him was a lie, a sham, a cover story.  To make matters worse, he had had his guard down around them, and they managed to monitor his activities and steal classified information in  his possession. 

While he was acquitted of all charges, he was dishonorably discharged from the military.  His parents were not as lucky, and were executed for treason.  He agreed with the sentence.  Good men died because of them.  Oppressive governments were strengthened because of them.  He was shamed because of them.

Though his views were tempered by both his parents and his country turning their backs on him, he still believed in his country, and wanted to prove that he was better man than his parents were.  He vowed to redeem himself, not in the eyes of the public, but in his own eyes.  He wanted to undo the injustice that his parents had unleashed upon the world.  He managed to find their stash of illicit technology before the authorities, and still retained the family fortune, his military skills, and some of his contacts.  

From that day on, he became a masked hero, calling himself The Debtor...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Shaggy:* Gravitron is the star Graduate of Claremont and and has a Myriad amount of skills. Did he make any enemies while at school? How do you plan on using your Star Pupil status in game?




Gravitron is very much a product of Claremont, and has faced off with a number of Freedom City villains who regularly try and attack the Academy or recruit its students--as a product of the Academy, he very much shares much of the prejudices, enemies, and allies that those at the academy generally demonstrate-he especially dislikes Dr. Sin and has run into his forces on a handful or occasions.  As Star Student, I very much will be using that as a role that pressures me to succeed at a very high level, or else I will not only let myself down, but young heroes everywhere.  When you are told every day of your life that what you are learning is vitally important to your people, and you know you are one of the best at what you do, then the pressure is high.  Most other Claremont grads like and respect me, though I am sure there are a few who are a little envious of how easy everything came to me.  Some of the members of Next-Gen are a little miffed I didn't stay an fight with them, and are resentful of the fact that I feel perfectly capable of doing the whole super-hero thing without them.


----------



## Insight (Aug 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Insight:* I notice you want Torque to Move Objects with his Friction, sort of like Telekinesis. How is this achieved? (I am not saying know but I’d like to know the Comic Book Rubber Science explanation), also your character is 16, does his parents know he is a super, or any close friends?
> How does he explain his sudden disappearences from school?




Torque's powers involve manipulation of thermodynamics (that's why he has a few heat-related powers).  He moves objects by manipulating their drag on the objects around them.  Objects with no drag coefficient would also have no (or little) gravitational influence, so he could use this ability to push objects around in three dimensions.

As for his parents and friends, only Torque's best friend knows of his powers.  Torque's parents are very conservative, and he is afraid they will send him to prison or something if they find out.

I have an idea for how Torque gets out of school, but I'm not sure it's family-friendly.  Let's just say that having a 24 Charisma and Pheromones helps when trying to influence the ladies in the attendance office.


----------



## Insight (Aug 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Insight do you own Ultimate Power?
> 
> I am thinking there might be a cleaner way to do this and achieve the same results.
> 
> ...




I based his array on Friction Control.  Most of the effects in the array are from the Friction Control entry.

The deal with an array is that you pay rank x2 in pp, plus the cost for any Alternate Power feats or other power feats.  You choose one power as the default or base power, but you don't buy that separately.  Building this as an array was really the only possiblity points-wise that Torque could do all of the things I want him to be able to do.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2007)

[sblock=Rumble, Take 2]
STR: 30(+10)*18 Before Density*
DEX: 12(+1)
CON: 30(+10)
INT: 10(+0)
WIS: 10(+0)
CHA: 10(+0)

Defense: 15
Attack: +0 (+10 Melee, +10 Shockwave)
Saves : 
Tough: +14 (Impervious: 10 vs energy, 14 vs physical) (Reflective: 14 vs Physical Melee)
Fort +10(10con) Ref +6(5+1dex) Will +6(6)
Init : +1
Speed: 1,000'/round, 100 MpH (Flight)
Knockback: 16

Skills: 

Feats: Attack specialization: Shockwave 5, Attack Focus:Melee 10, Dodge Focus 5

Powers: 
*Density 6 [Continuous/Permanent, Innate(1)] (19pp) 
*+12 Str, +3 Impervious Toughness, +2 Immovable, +2 Super-Strength, 6' Tall, 1000 Lbs]
Enhanced Super-Strength 4 [on top of density's 2 = 6] (8pp)
Feature: Partial Levitation [subconscoiusly uses his flight to dampen his weight when walking, so he doesn't damage floors/sidewalks. (Continuous)] (1pp)
Protection 1 [Impervious+11, Limitedhysical(4); Reflective+14, Melee, Limited: Physical(14)] (17pp)
Flight 4 [100 Mph; Limited - Only in Air(-1)] (4pp)
Immunity 9 [Life Support] (9pp)

Vibration Control 10 (26 pp + 5 Alt Powers = 31 pp)
MAIN : Earthquake [Vibration Control 10, Area:Burst, Duration: Concentration, Touch Range, Progress Area 2(25'/rank), Indirect (From Ground)] *Linked Environmental Control[Hamper Movement 6, 250'] **Limited: only affects those in contact with a solid surface. (ground, building, etc)
Alternate Power: Shockwave [Vibration Control 10, normal blast]
AP: Crumble [Corrossion 10, Limited: Objects]
AP: Stun 10
AP: Trip 10
AP: Vibratory Attunement [Super-Movement(Sure-Footed 4, Water-Walking 1, Affects Others); Super-Senses (Tremorsense, Echolocation)]

Trade-offs: -4 Def, +4 Toughness
30 Abilities + 10 Saves + 20 Feats + 89 Powers = 149/150pp
[/sblock]


----------



## Elric (Aug 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> A Legacy of Freedom Eagle is a viable concept.
> 
> How did he get his physical enhancements though? What gave him the leg up on the old Eagle. Also is he a relative/friend of the family? Or just a guy who idolized Eagle and is riffing off of his Image?




Is the old Eagle still alive?  If so, is he around in Freedom City?  I don't have the sourcebook, so I also don't know the name of the original Eagle.  How about: American Eagle is Sam Blake, the 24-year old grandson of the original Freedom Eagle, and the only one in the family to have inherited Freedom Eagle's powers.  His powers developed relatively late at the age of 21 and since then Sam has been trying to live up to his grandfather's reputation as he makes a name for himself.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 9, 2007)

Okay, H4H, how about this?:

[sblock=Autopsy]





Art by Eryke from Superbuddies.

*AUTOPSY*
*Quote:* "Brainsss...brainsss.... BWA-hahaha! Man, you should see the look on your face!"
*Concept:* Reanimated police officer
*Occupation:* Adventurer
*Real Name:* Adam Free
*Legal Status:* Deceased citizen of the U.S. with no criminal record
*Identity:* Public
*Place of Birth:* Amarillo, Texas
*Marital Status:* Divorced
*Living Relatives:* Mona Free (ex-wife), Anthony Free (son)
*Height:* 5 ft. 10 in.
*Weight:* 200 lb.
*Eyes:* Glowing red
*Hair:* Black
*Motivation:* Acceptance
*Complications:* Prejudice, Reputation

*STR* 30 (+10); *DEX* 8 (-1); *CON* 28 (+9); *INT* 10 (+0); *WIS* 12 (+1); *CHA* 10 (+0)

*TOU* +10; *FORT* +9; *REF* +5; *WILL* +6; *INIT* -1; *KNOCKBACK* -10

*MELEE* +10; *RANGE* +6; *GRAPPLE* +20; *DAMAGE* +10 unarmed; *DEFENSE* +10

*Skills:* Intimidate 10 (+10), Investigate 8 (+8), Knowledge (current events) 5 (+5), Knowledge (streetwise) 5 (+5), Medicine 2 (+2), Notice 4 (+5), Profession (police officer) 4 (+5), Sense Motive 6 (+7)

*Feats:* Attack Focus 4 (melee), Power Attack, Startle

*Powers:*
* Anatomic Separation 2 (_Extra:_ Variable Split [+1])
* Flight 5 (_Speed:_ 250 MPH; _Alternate Power:_ Astral Form 2)
* Immunity 11 (critical hits, life support)
* Impervious Toughness 9
* Protection 1 (_Extra:_ Impervious [+1])
* Regeneration 16 (Disabled 6 [full-round], Resurrection 9 [full-round], Unconscious 1 [full-round])

*Drawbacks:* Disability (corpse stench, 1 point), Vulnerable to Cold (uncommon, moderate, 2 points)

*Attack/Damage Tradeoff:* +0/-0
*Defense/Toughness Tradeoff:* +0/-0

Abilities 38 + Skills 11 (44 ranks) + Feats 6 + Powers 55 + Combat 32 + Saves 11 - Drawbacks 3 = 150[/sblock]


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmm I've noticed that Shaggy Spellsword and I have similar power concepts. Would this be a problem? Should I create a different type of character?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2007)

What's the cost of an Array? It doesn't seem to say so.

I'm currently thinking about getting two Alternate Forms (car and exoskeleton with appropriate powers applied to each of them) and it says to use an Array for that, but I can't find the cost for those... or is it just the cost for the Alternate Power Feat per Alternate Form (2 PP in this case)?

If I have a Rank 10 Alternate Form in an Array does the Array then have Rank 25!?
Is the Array Rank actually needed for anything (other than setting the Power Point cap)?


Car Form would probably look somewhat like this:

Strength +12
Growth 4, continuous, permanent, innate
Morph 1, linked to Growth
Protection X, noticeable
Speed 6

Exoskeleton Form would probably look somewhat like this:

Strength +18
Density 6, continuous, permanent, innate
Morph 1, linked to Density
Protection X, noticeable
Speed 3

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> Hmm I've noticed that Shaggy Spellsword and I have similar power concepts. Would this be a problem? Should I create a different type of character?





I will be choosing a group based on the concepts and filling group "niches".

So while I am not ruling out that similiar could concepts being chosen, the chances of two similiar concepts making it is reduced by my criteria.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

I will be closing recruitment tonight 11:30pm est.

Anyone wanting to submit a concept (or additional concepts) please have them in by then.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I will be choosing a group based on the concepts and filling group "niches".
> 
> So while I am not ruling out that similiar could concepts being chosen, the chances of two similiar concepts making it is reduced by my criteria.




I understand. I was looking over the book on creating the characters (I'm on page 61) and I noticed that the four powers I was originally going for don't seem to mesh very well together. Actually, its the disintegration/energy attack that doesn't seem to fit in with the others. Well, relative to the character concepts I've been thinking of. 

When I'm done with the book, I'm sure I'll have a better idea of what I want out of a character. I expect to have a profile up for your review sometime this evening.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Is the old Eagle still alive?  If so, is he around in Freedom City?  I don't have the sourcebook, so I also don't know the name of the original Eagle.  How about: American Eagle is Sam Blake, the 24-year old grandson of the original Freedom Eagle, and the only one in the family to have inherited Freedom Eagle's powers.  His powers developed relatively late at the age of 21 and since then Sam has been trying to live up to his grandfather's reputation as he makes a name for himself.




The Original Freedom Eagle is dead his son (Grandson?) is the Mayor; Michael O'Connor.

Continuity wise The original Freedom Eagle didn't have any powers _per se_ but wore a Anti Grav Harness that let him fly and Had Gravity Gauntlets that gave him Super (not Enhanced) Strength and Strike.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I will be closing recruitment tonight 11:30pm est.
> 
> Anyone wanting to submit a concept (or additional concepts) please have them in by then.





Eek! 


*reads faster*


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> What's the cost of an Array? It doesn't seem to say so.
> 
> I'm currently thinking about getting two Alternate Forms (car and exoskeleton with appropriate powers applied to each of them) and it says to use an Array for that, but I can't find the cost for those... or is it just the cost for the Alternate Power Feat per Alternate Form (2 PP in this case)?
> 
> ...




Arrays are 2pp/rank.  They have a default power worth as many pps as their cost, and then you can buy APs off it.

However, Ultimate Power established a direct method for having set alternate forms.

Basically, what you do is buy Morph 1 (the 1pp/rank one other form version) with the Metamorph power feat for each form you want to be able to have. Each form is basically an alternate character, except they must all have the morph abilities in common, and possibly other traits at the GM's discretion.  Thus, Alt forms in UP cost 2pp/form.  This is for characters that have specific set forms, btw, not those who can turn into lots of different things or invent new forms on the fly.  Those require Shapeshift or other things based on Variable Power.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> What's the cost of an Array? It doesn't seem to say so.
> 
> I'm currently thinking about getting two Alternate Forms (car and exoskeleton with appropriate powers applied to each of them) and it says to use an Array for that, but I can't find the cost for those... or is it just the cost for the Alternate Power Feat per Alternate Form (2 PP in this case)?
> 
> ...




An 'Array' is just a term used for a Power with Alternate Powers

Having an Alternate Form with Alternate Powers for Different Alternate forms would be an "Array".

I believe it is new terminology from Ultimate Power meant to simplify things.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Arrays are 2pp/rank.  They have a default power worth as many pps as their cost, and then you can buy APs off it.
> 
> However, Ultimate Power established a direct method for having set alternate forms.
> 
> Basically, what you do is buy Morph 1 (the 1pp/rank one other form version) with the Metamorph power feat for each form you want to be able to have. Each form is basically an alternate character, except they must all have the morph abilities in common, and possibly other traits at the GM's discretion.  Thus, Alt forms in UP cost 2pp/form.  This is for characters that have specific set forms, btw, not those who can turn into lots of different things or invent new forms on the fly.  Those require Shapeshift or other things based on Variable Power.




If everything remains the same mechanically except your powers (and of course shape) you can simply use Alternate Form with Alternate Powers as you planned. In fact that is what they suggest in Ultimate Power. If you plan on having a lot of different traits (different base attack, different defense, feats essentially a different character sheet) use Metamorph.

Conceptually I like Metamorph characters but find GMing them in practice to be a pain in the @$$.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> An 'Array' is just a term used for a Power with Alternate Powers
> 
> Having an Alternate Form with Alternate Powers for Different Alternate forms would be an "Array".
> 
> I believe it is new terminology from Ultimate Power meant to simplify things.




Which reminds me that what I just said is not 100% right.  Alternate Form can be an Array with the base power Morph 1 w/metamorph, and further forms can be APs of that, so Alt forms can cost 2pp+1pp for each additional form in this way.

Also, h4h, is 1130 the deadline for completed characters, or just a cut off of new concepts or applicants?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> If everything remains the same mechanically except your powers (and of course shape) you can simply use Alternate Form with Alternate Powers as you planned. In fact that is what they suggest in Ultimate Power. If you plan on having a lot of different traits (different base attack, different defense, feats essentially a different character sheet) use Metamorph.
> 
> Conceptually I like Metamorph characters but find GMing them in practice to be a pain in the @$$.




All of the above are also true.  (I posted that last thing while you were writing this)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Also, h4h, is 1130 the deadline for completed characters, or just a cut off of new concepts or applicants?




New concepts and applicants.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 10, 2007)

*Need advice*

Okay, I've got my concept. This is actually comes from a character I created for D&D 3.5 but never got around to actually making and it seems I'd be able to better pull her off with M&M anyway. 

So my concept is a Mystic Healer. She uses arcane magic to heal people, but also has a good repertoire of spells to be offensive and defensive. 

My question is, should I take the Sorcery power which seems to give me access to spells such as Healing, Energy Balst, and Illusion or should I take the individual powers with those names. Also, I am still uncertain as to how to use Power Stunts and spending ranks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elric (Aug 10, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> The Original Freedom Eagle is dead his son (Grandson?) is the Mayor; Michael O'Connor.
> 
> Continuity wise The original Freedom Eagle didn't have any powers _per se_ but wore a Anti Grav Harness that let him fly and Had Gravity Gauntlets that gave him Super (not Enhanced) Strength and Strike.




Oops, I didn't know any of that.  Then the above background won't work.  I'll have to think of something else...


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 10, 2007)

Is this an good concept?


Max Rosenbaum, "The Debtor"

Max Rosenbaum was raised in luxury, and his parents drilled into him day after day that he had America and capitalism to thank for that. He was taught to work hard for his money, his God, and his country, and oppose any who would threaten any of the above. His grandparents has fled the Soviet Union with nothing, and eventually built a massive defense corporation, which was left to his father and would eventually be left to him. True to his hypernationalist upbringing, and not having to worry much about his financial future, he joined the military after graduating from Harvard, becoming a SEAL and later moving to Naval Intelligence. 

He loved his job and his life, until one day, he found out it was all a fraud. He was called back from a mission in the field, and arrested. He was informed that his parents, Joel and Ettie Rosenbaum, were communist spies. Everything they had ever told him was a lie, a sham, a cover story. To make matters worse, he had had his guard down around them, and they managed to monitor his activities and steal classified information in his possession. 

While he was acquitted of all charges, he was dishonorably discharged from the military. His parents were not as lucky, and were executed for treason. He agreed with the sentence. Good men died because of them. Oppressive governments were strengthened because of them. He was shamed because of them.

Though his views were tempered by both his parents and his country turning their backs on him, he still believed in his country, and wanted to prove that he was better man than his parents were. He vowed to redeem himself, not in the eyes of the public, but in his own eyes. He wanted to undo the injustice that his parents had unleashed upon the world. He managed to find their stash of illicit technology before the authorities, and still retained the family fortune, his military skills, and some of his contacts. After making a name for himself as a hero, he hopes to eventually unmask himself, confronting the public once and for all with the good he is really capable of doing.

From that day on, he became a masked hero, calling himself The Debtor.  His costume is black and blue, and is form-fitting with a cape, a mask, a utility belt, and a very large gun slung across his chest.  His symbol, emblazoned on  his chest and right shoulder, is an unbalances scale of justice on a yellow shield.  On his left shoulder is an American flag, a remnant from his military days and a telltale clue that that is part of his background.

Among his parents' technology, he found a set of prototypes for a Soldier of the Future Project.  One was a version of the OICW (Objective Individual Combat Weapon), a multipurpose futuristic rifle that the US Army ultimately shelved  due to the inability to overcome obstacles relating to weight and cost. It combined a rifle with a "smart" grenade launcher capable of programming munitions to detonate at certain places and times, laser targeting and viewfinding, and a firing computer.  This version is an energy weapon and grenade launcher, rather than a rifle and grenade launcher, and can be quickly reassembled into a number of different configurations.  It also allows the user to program the grenades and place them like bombs, though they need to retain radio contact with the firing computer to still work. 

The weapon is still very heavy, but the project also included nanofiber armor that not only protects the used but enhances his movements, making him stronger and faster, and thus quite able to wield the big gun effectively.  It can also make the user extremely strong and fast by drawing on the gun's power core and firing computer.  Additionally, it  contains a mask that filters out dangerous inhalants.

The third device he almost always uses is a radar visor. 

[sblock]
Name:  The Debtor
Quote: "I'm repaying my debt to society, one criminal at a time."
Concept: Disgraced Soldier Atoning For Parents' Treason
Occupation: Masked Vigilante
Real Name: Max Rosenbaum
Legal Status: Dishonarably Discharged From Navy
Identity: Secret
Place of Birth: Arlington, VA
Marital Status: Single
Living Relatives: None
Height: 6 ft. 1 in.
Weight: 240 lb.
Eyes: Green
Hair:  Brown
Motivation: Justice, Guilt, Patriotism
Complications: Reputation, Parent's may have sold the plans for the tech he uses to foreign governments or others, so that info is out there and there may be villains with similar technology who may be confused with him.

Str	14
Dex	14
Con	24
Int	10
Wis	10
Cha	12
24pp

Feats: Tough 3, Evasion 2, Elusive Target, Precise Shot 2, Well-Informed, Contacts, Attractive, All-Out Attack, Luck 2, Power Attack, Attack Focus (ranged) 3, Attack Specialization (OICW) 2, Move-by-Attack, Dodge Focus 6, Imp init, Equipment 1
29pp

Equipment:
Cell Phone (1 ep)
Masterwork Laptop (2 ep)
Handcuffs (1 ep)
Commlink (1 ep)

Skills:
Bluff +13/+17att(12r)
Diplomacy +7/+11att(6r)
Gather Information +13 (12r) and see Contacts, Well-Informed
Computers +12 (12r)
Notice +12 (12r)
Survival +5 (5r)
Pilot +9 (7r)
Sense Motive (10r)
Swim +6 (4r), also see Swimming Power
21pp

Powers:

SEAL "Powers" (Some feats and skills are from that, too)  :

Speed 1 (Source: Training, Fitness) (1pp)
Swimming 1 (Source: Training, Fitness)
Quickness 2 (Limited: Physical Actions Only) (Source: Training, Fitness) (1pp)
Super-Senses 1: Danger Senses (1pp) (Source: Training)

Technology:

Nanofiber Body Armor, Device 2 (8pp, Hard to Lose)  (Source: Technological)
	Protection 2
	Impervious Toughness 6
	Enhanced Super-Strength 1

OICW Mk. IV Array 18, (Weapon Summoning, Limited Dismissal)	 18pp+5ap, 36 to spend
	Assault Rifle: Blast 8, Autofire 2, Imp Crit 4
	Sniper Rifle: Blast 10, Penetrating 8, Improved Crit 4, Improved Range 3, Incurable
	Fatigue Grenade Fatigue 10, Area, Triggered 2, Sedation, Extended Range 1, Indirect 1, Ricochet 1
	Explosive Granade: Blast 10, Area, Triggered 2, Extended Range 1, Indirect 1, Ricochet 1
	Smoke Grenade: Obscure 10 (Visual, Scent, 3pp/rank), Triggered 2, Extended Range 1, Indirect 1 Ricochet 1
	Electrical Impulse Enhancer (Taps OICW Power Core), Imp Crit 1 (Strike), Melee Focus 7, 
		Super-Strength 1, Super-Speed 2, Enhanced Strength 16

Visor,  Gadget 1 (3pp)
Extended Radio Sense/Radar

Gadgets (Disarmable) 2, Tech Array For Spy/Military Gear Only (12pp) 10 to spend

Examples:
Truly Universal Remote Control (Datalink 9, Machine Control)
Bag of surveillance equipment from the core book
Remote control that summons sports car. (8 for the car, one for the remote feature)
Super-Binocs:  Extended Sight 2, Darkvision 2, Penetrates Concealment 4, Counters Concealment 2

SEAL & Tech Mixed:
Immunity 2: No Need To Breathe (Combination of being able to hold his breath a really long time and a filtration system in  his mask)

Saves:
Fort: +10 (3pp)
Ref: +9 (7pp)
Will: +8 (8pp)
18pp

Combat:
Attack: +1 (2pp)
Defense:  2 Def (4pp),
[/sblock]


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is what I have so far, which isn't much. I borrowed the format from DM_Matt (thanks).

[SBLOCK]
Name: Medea
Quote: "No one should have to suffer."
Concept: An arcane mystic who uses magic primarily for healing and defense.
Occupation: Medical Doctor
Real Name: Anastasia "Ana" Paz
Legal Status: 
Identity: Secret
Place of Birth: Manila, Philippines
Marital Status: Single
Living Relatives: None
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 105 lb.
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
Motivation: Peace, Healing, Knowledge

Str 10
Dex 10
Con 10
Int 18
Wis 18
Cha 18
24pp

Feats: 

Skills:

00pp

Powers:


Technology:


Saves:
Fort: 
Ref: 
Will: 

00pp

Combat
Attack: 
Defense:
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 10, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> Here is what I have so far, which isn't much. I borrowed the format from DM_Matt (thanks).
> 
> [SBLOCK]
> Name: Medea
> ...





Well, then, I should say that I borrowed half mine from Mark Chance, while we're doing citations.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 10, 2007)

well i cribbed mine from shayuri


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 10, 2007)

Okay, here is Medea!
I did the best I could with my limited understanding of the creation rules. I would appreciate it if someone checks my math and provides some suggestions for fine tuning. It also needs to be converted to 2nd ed. I looked at the conversion PDF, but I'm rather exhausted right now and I'm sure I'll miss something.

The idea was to create a character who is a pacifist. She does not want to kill another living sentient being... I guess she WILL if she absolutely has to. She understands that there are bad people in the world and that sometimes they need to be terminated, but she would prefer if she is not that person. I gave her expertise because I wanted her to have a weapon, a quarterstaff, that she could use for defense. (The total defense action is quite effective at avoiding damage).  I don't want to be a burden on the group, more like a utility/swiss army knife/walking healer's kit.

I don't have a weapon listed here because I was not sure how it was suppose to be added - are there PP costs for it? Training? Type of weapon? I was hoping for something that collapses into a more easily carried baton and springs out to a staff weapon. If it does stunning damage (non-lethal) only, that would be great.

Oh, and in case anyone is wondering, I don't expect my character will have any problems with my teamates killing others - as long as they deserve it. 

Biography will come along a little later.

[SBLOCK]
Name: Medea
Quote: "First, do no harm."
Concept: An arcane mystic who uses magic primarily for healing and defense.
Occupation: Medical Doctor
Real Name: Annastasia "Anna" Lee
Legal Status: 
Identity: Secret
Place of Birth: Manilla, Phillipines
Marital Status: Single
Living Relatives: None
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 105 lb.
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
Motivation: Peace, Healing, Knowledge

Str 10 +0
Dex 18 +4
Con 10 +0
Int 18 +4
Wis 18 +4
Cha 14 +2
28pp

Feats: 
Evasion
Immunity: Electricity
Immunity: Fire
Immunity: Disease
Immunity: Poison


Skills:
Knowledge (Occult) 10
Medicine 13
Profession (Physician) 5
Science (Biochemistrty) 10
Spot 10

00pp

Powers:
Sorcery 10 (70pp, 0 Extras, 0 flaws)
Spells
- Telekinesis
- Force Field
- Telepathy
- Invisibility
- Dazzle
- Healing
- Teleportation
- Expertise

Weakness
Naive (-5 to Sense Motive Checks)
Quirk: Pacifist (adheres to strict moral code)
Quirk: Germaphobic (fear of uncleanliness and other conditions that promote disease and sickness)

Saves:
Fort: + 5
Ref: + 5
Will: + 10

20pp

Combat
Attack: 
Defense:


Abilities 28 + Skills 5 (48 ranks) + Feats 10 + Powers 70 + Combat 0 + Saves 20 - Drawbacks 3 (30) = 148/150pp
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 10, 2007)

Recruitment closed

I will be looking over your concepts and will let you know soonest!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> However, Ultimate Power established a direct method for having set alternate forms.
> 
> Basically, what you do is buy Morph 1 (the 1pp/rank one other form version) with the Metamorph power feat for each form you want to be able to have.




As I understand, Metamorph changes everything, while Alternate Form changes only a part of your character, which seems more fitting to me as the character herself stays the same.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2007)

Milagroso - Just for the record, most heroes don't KILL.  Does she not want to FIGHT, or not want to KILL?  B/c dealing Nonlethal damage is just as effective.

NOW, as to your character..

Immunity's are NOT Feats, they're powers, and they cost different points depending on what you wnat to be immune to, so yours would be: 
POWERS
Immunity 12 [Disease (1 pt), Poison (1 pt), Electricity (5 Pts), Fire (5 Pts)]

Also, Feats cost 1pp each, so the only remaining feat you have is Evasion, and it costs 1 pp. (Or 2 if you want to make it improved evasion)

For Skills, you should put how many RANKS you have in each, and then follow that up with your total modifier (Counting stat bonuses and any feat/Power bonuses). Skills cost 1pp for 4 skill points.
Also, instead of SPOT/Listen, there is a "NOTICE" skill.  And Science would be a Knowledge skill.

I actually can't remember how the Magic Power works, and don't have my book with me at the moment, so somebody else will have to help with that.

Don't forget to add your +4 dex and +4 Wis to your Reflex and Fortitude Saves. 

And btw, I note that you have NO Toughness Score and NO Defense.. That basically means that if anybody attacks you, you're going down...  (At PL 10, an attack hits you on anything but a 1, and the Save DC would be 25.  With a Nat 20, you get Bruised/injured(LIttle effect, but cumulative - 1 to future toughness saves).  16-19 you're Stunned (unable to take actions), if you roll 11-15, you're Staggered (Disabled if Lethal damage), and if you roll 10 or less you're unconscious (Or Dieing if it was lethal damage).  That's vs a PL 10 attack.. Most badguys (Well, super-villains) have higher level attacks.
You mentioned Total Defense being effective for blocking, so I guess they must've changed it, cuz what it does now is give you like a +4(?Check?) to your defense at the cost of not attacking.
Alternately, there's the "block" action, which ALSO takes up your standard action, but you get to make an opposed attack roll against incoming (melee) attacks to block them. 

As to your "Weaknesses" : 


> Naive (-5 to Sense Motive Checks)
> Quirk: Pacifist (adheres to strict moral code)
> Quirk: Germaphobic (fear of uncleanliness and other conditions that promote disease and sickness)



I don't think Naive would be a drawback but more of a roleplaying quirk.  The creators of this game don't seem to like the idea of "Take a penalty to something (Which you probably don't care about anyways) to get more points"
As to Pacifist and Germaphobic, those are Complications (Which don't grant bonus points, they instead grant you a Hero Point whenever you have to deal with them in game.  For example, whenever your "Pacifist" nature would make a situation more difficult for you to deal with, the GM would award you an extra Hero POint.  Or if you had to go through the Sewers, your GM would give you a Hero Point for the Germaphobic complication)
*Although I must express humour that someone immune to diseases would be a germaphobe *hehe*

As for WEapons, there's 2 ways to go about it.. Purchasing Equipment (Normal weapons), or taking the DEVICE power, which gives you essentially a Magic/Techno/Somehow Powerful item.  IT costs 3pp/rank (If it can be taken away by a disarm check, which weapons can), and gives you 5pp/rank to spend on powers that the item has... In this case, STRIKE (1 damage per rank, costs 1pp/rank).  I would also suggest either buying some attack bonus(2pp/+1), taking the Melee Focus feat(+1/rank melee attacks), or taking Accurate on your Strike (+2atk/rank, only applies to 1 specific attack form).  As for the Non-Lethal damage, as I said earlier, You can pretty much choose whether you deal Lethal or Nonlethal damage with any attack, unless it's either a Gun/Knife (usually Lethal), or you take it as a special attack/device and give it a Power Flaw (-1 cost per rank) that it can only deal lethal damage.


----------



## Victim (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As I understand, Metamorph changes everything, while Alternate Form changes only a part of your character, which seems more fitting to me as the character herself stays the same.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Metamorph _can_ change everything.  If you buy some similar traits on each form (eg, same mental stats and skills), then you'd only be changing some things.

Milagroso, just so you know, there's an infamous super-villain soceress named Medea in Freedom City.  If you really like that name, taking some kind of rival complication might be appropriate, since she's not likely to take another Medea well.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2007)

> Quirk: Germaphobic (fear of uncleanliness and other conditions that promote disease and sickness)
> 
> Immunity: Disease




  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Elric (Aug 10, 2007)

You know, I think I'll pass on this game for now- when I started 1 pbp I said that was all I waas going to play.  Then I ended up in a second pbp because it looked like fun.  So even though this also looks fun, I want to make sure I can handle the current pbps fine before adding more.  h4h- maybe keep me around as an alternate if you're doing that.  Happy gaming, everyone!


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 10, 2007)

Heh, well I just thought it would be kind of funny to play a character who is scared to death of germs even though she is completely immune to them. Talk about your irrational fears, eh?


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Milagroso - Just for the record, most heroes don't KILL.  Does she not want to FIGHT, or not want to KILL?  B/c dealing Nonlethal damage is just as effective.
> 
> NOW, as to your character..
> 
> ...




Wow, it looks like I really screwed up here. 

Thanks for breaking down my mistakes for me. I'll try and get them corrected. You have all been very patient and helpful to me and that is making me look forward to this game that much more. 

As for fighting, no she doesn't have any problems with that. She just doesn't want to kill people. She will if she finds no other choice, but would prefer to beat someone into submission, tie them up, and let the authorities deal with them. If they are executed she might be compassionate enough to cry at their funeral (unless they broke some of the biggest and worst of moral laws). 

If dealing non-lethal damage is just as effective, then I'd like to change her spell Dazzle for Energy Blast  [type forthcoming] and take Expertise, Improved Evasion, Point blank Shot, and Precise Shot as feats. I'm going to add the immunities to powers as per your suggestion, and if I have enough points add a few more. For this character I'm going for someone that hits for little, saves for a lot, and adds utility the group. 

LOL I thought it was 1pp per skill point! 1:4 works a lot better for me. 

I wasn't sure how to add defense. Is it 1pp per defense point?

I'm going to work on the weapon then. I'll probably take the Device power.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 10, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> Milagroso, just so you know, there's an infamous super-villain soceress named Medea in Freedom City.  If you really like that name, taking some kind of rival complication might be appropriate, since she's not likely to take another Medea well.




Really? Hmm I should have guessed that a name that cool would be taken. I got the idea from the Greek mythology of Jason and the Argonauts. Medea was the princess who helped Jason with magical healing salves and potions. Essentially she used a combination of arcane magic and healing. So I figured Medea would be a perfect name for her. I'll try to come up with something else, but if the GM doesn't mind I'd rather keep it like this.


----------



## Victim (Aug 10, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> Really? Hmm I should have guessed that a name that cool would be taken. I got the idea from the Greek mythology of Jason and the Argonauts. Medea was the princess who helped Jason with magical healing salves and potions. Essentially she used a combination of arcane magic and healing. So I figured Medea would be a perfect name for her. I'll try to come up with something else, but if the GM doesn't mind I'd rather keep it like this.




In the normal FCverse, the sorceress Medea flipped out and went evil after Jason married someone else.  

Defense is 2 points per +1 (half of the bonus you buy like this is dodge).  Dodge Focus is +1 per point.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Skills cost 1pp for 4 skill points.




I still recall the 1pp per skill rank of 1st edition... that was really not a fair cost for skills. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 11, 2007)

Very tough deciding. Lotsa great concepts folks!

So we have our roster for Time of Vengeance.

Darwinofmind - Tendril 
Insight - Torque 
Jemal- Rumble
Mark Chance - Shaolin Beaver
Shayuri - Genesis
Thanee - Fusion

If you have posted a sheet please repost here so I dont have to hunt for it.

I will be going over builds, and may want to have some add slight modifications to better fit the game (no altering the concepts or blatantly stripping away powers).

Anyone sensitive to this please let me know now.

If you haven't given me a build. GET TO WORK SLACKER!


----------



## Insight (Aug 11, 2007)

*TORQUE [PL 10] 150pp*
*Concept*: High-school kid who’s just gained kinetic and friction control powers, and also a strange secondary mutation: pheromones that attract the opposite sex.
*Appearance*: Caucasian, 16 years old, 5’8”, 165 lbs, dyed short black hair, piercing green eyes, eyebrow ring, nose ring, tattoos side of neck, right shoulder, left forearm, back of both hands, usually wearing jeans and a black concert t-shirt of some kind or another.

[sblock=ABILITY SCORES]
*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR* 10
*DEX* 14
*CON* 13
*INT* 14
*WIS* 11
*CHA* 14
*Subtotal*: *16pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES]
*ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES*
*BAB* +6
*BDB* +5
*TOUGH* +3
*FORT* +3
*REFLEX* +6
*WILL* +5
*Subtotal*: *51pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=SKILLS]
*SKILLS*
Bluff [4] +11, Computers [4] +6, Disable Device [4] +6, Escape Artist [2] +4, Gather Information [5] +12, Knowledge (pop culture) [4] +6, Knowledge (technology) [2] +4, Perform (dance) [5] +12, Perform (singing) [5] +12, Perform (stringed) [5] +12.
_40 ranks total_
*Subtotal*: *61pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=FEATS]
*FEATS*
Attack Focus – Blast [1], Attractive [2], Dodge Focus [2], Favored Environment (Frictionless) [1], Move-by Action, Taunt.
*Subtotal*: *69pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=POWERS]
*POWERS*
*ENHANCED CHARISMA 10*. *10pp*.
*FORCE FIELD 10*.  *10pp*.
*FRICTION CONTROL ARRAY 15* [30pp array; Based on Trip (Ex: Area Burst; Fl: No Range; PF: Dynamic) – 2pp/rank; AP: Snare (Ex: Area Burst; Fl: No Range; PF: Dynamic) – 2pp/rank; AP:  Environmental Control (Hampered Movement; Half; PF: Dynamic) – 1pp/rank; AP: Environmental Control (Heat; PF: Dynamic) – 1pp/rank; AP: Apply Penetrating to a Physical Attack (Ex: Affects Others Only (+0), Ranged (+1)) – 2pp/rank; AP: Move Object (PF: Dynamic) – 2pp/rank; AP: Nullify (Movement) – 2pp/rank; AP: Paralyze (Ex: Ranged; Fl: Slow (-1)) – 2pp/rank; AP: Blast (Heat) – 2pp/rank].  *43pp*.  
*IMMUNITY 6* [Own Powers, Heat Effects].  *6pp*.
*PHEROMONES 2* [Fl: Only Opposite Sex (-1), 5ft Range (-1)].  *4pp*.
*SPEED 2*.  *2pp*.
*SUPER-MOVEMENT 3* [Sure-Footed, Wall-Crawling, Water-Walking].  *6pp*.
*Subtotal*: *150pp*.[/sblock]


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 11, 2007)

Bummers. I just got my hands on the M&M 2e too. Oh well, I guess there is always next time. Congrats to the others.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2007)

Smee!

CODENAME: Genesis
Concept/Archetype: Creator/Gadgeteer
Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

[sblock=To save space, not for secrecy]ABILITIES 15
STR 10 +0 (0 PP)
DEX 14 +2 (2 PP)
CON 16 +3 (3 PP)
INT 20 +5 (5 PP)
WIS 16 +3 (3 PP)
CHA 14 +2 (2 PP)

SAVES (8pp)
TOUG +13 (3 Con + 10 Power)
FORT +6 (3 Base + 3 Con) (3 PP)
REF  +4 (2 Base + 2 Dex) (2 PP)
WILL +6 (3 Base + 3 Wis) (3 PP)

COMBAT (24pp)
INIT +2
BASE DEF +6 (12 PP)
DEF 16 (10 + 6 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 13
BASE ATT +6 (12 PP)

ATTACK
Melee:Attack +8 (DC 25, 15' reach)
Ranged:Attack +10 (DC 25, 100', autofire)

SKILLS 28 SP (7 PP)
Drive +4 (2 ranks + 2 Dex)
Computers +6 (1 rank +5 Int)
Craft Mechanics +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Craft Electronics +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Craft Structural +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Craft Chemical +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Disable Device +7 (2 ranks + 5 Int)
Knowledge Physical +6 (1 rank + 5 Int)
Pilot +4 (2 ranks + 2 Dex)

LANGUAGES (XX Ranks)
Language

MOVEMENT
Ground: 30' (or per Vehicle)
Fly: 250mph

FEATS (5 PP)
Attractive 1
Inventor 1
Improvised Tools 1
Quick Change 2

POWERS
Fakematter Weapon Array (35pp)
Blast (autofire, PF Accurate 2) +10
- AP Blast (Explosion Area, PF Imp Range (500)) +10
- AP Snare (Burst area, PF Reversible) +10
- AP Strike (Penetrating, PF Ext. Reach, PF Accurate 2, PF Precise) +10

Armor (All powers linked) (24pp)
Protection +10 (10)
Immunity: Life Support (9pp)
Super Senses (Direction, Distance, Low Light, Radio, Time) +5 (5pp)

Variable Gadget Pool +4 (32pp)
 - 20 pts

Sample Gadgets
Jet Pack
 - Flight +5 (10pp)

Surveillance Gear 6pp
 - ESP (Sight and Sound, Medium ("bug")) +5 (5pp)
 - Super Sense: Tracking (Medium ("bug")) +2 (1pp)

Lamp
 - Environment Control: Light (daylight) +3 (6p)

Motorcycle
 - As the Vehicle (9pp)

Generic Object (Wall, Dome, Etc)
 - Create Object (Full Round, Continuous, PF Subtle (real), PF Precise) +9 (20pp) 

Satellite Uplink/SIGINT Station
 - Radio Communication (Area, PF Selective, PF Subtle) +9 (20pp)

Armor Reinforcement
 - Add +10 Impervious to Protection (10pp)

Detpack
 - Strike (Explosive Area, Full Round, PF Triggered 2) +8 (10pp)

COST
Abilities [15]
Combat [24]
Saves [8]
Skills [7]
Feats [5]
Powers [91]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [150]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Real Name: Alexandra Davies
Gender: Female
Age: 23
Size: Medium
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 127lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Nationality: American
Ethnicity:Caucasian
Tradeoffs: Tradeoff: -4 Def +4 Toughness[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 11, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> If you have posted a sheet please repost here so I dont have to hunt for it.
> 
> I will be going over builds, and may want to have some add slight modifications to better fit the game (no altering the concepts or blatantly stripping away powers).
> 
> Anyone sensitive to this please let me know now.




No probably what so ever,  actually, 


I fixed my Super Strength problem but that leaves me with 23 points that I don't know what to do with 

[SBLOCK]
CODENAME: Tendril
Concept/Archetype: Grappler
Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 24
STR 14/(39) +2 (4 PP)
DEX 18 +4 (8 PP)
CON 16 +3 (6 PP)
INT 10 +0 (0 PP)
WIS 12 +1 (2 PP)
CHA 14 +2 (4 PP)

SAVES (6pp)
TOUG +8 (3 Con +5 Protection)
FORT +5 (2 Base + 3 Con) (2 PP)
REF +7 (3 Base + 4 Dex) (3 PP)
WILL +3 (1 Base + 1 Wis) (1 PP)

COMBAT (34pp)
INIT +4
BASE DEF +8 (16 PP)
DEF 18 (10 + 8 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 14
BASE ATT +9 (18 PP)

ATTACKS
Strike +9 (Damage +10, Melee, 50')
Trip +12
Grapple +22 (9 base + 5 Super Strength + 6 Elongation + 2 Str)
Disarm +11



SKILLS 36 SP (9 PP)
Acrobatic +8 (4 ranks + 4 Dex)
Bluff +10 (8 ranks + 2 Cha)
Climb +8 (6 ranks + 2 Str)
Diplomacy +12 (10 ranks + 2 Cha)
Knowledge (Current Events) +3 (3 ranks)
Knowledge (Pop Culture) +5 (5 rank)


LANGUAGES
English

MOVEMENT
Ground: 30' 
Swinging 30'

FEATS (6 PP)
Ambidexterity
Improved Disarm
Improved Grab
Improved Pin
Improved Throw
Improved Trip
Improved Grapple (bonus)

POWERS 60 pp

Tendrils: (30pp)

--Additional Limbs (Tentacles) +4 (4pp)
--Elongation (Tentacles only) +6 (6pp)
--Super Movement  +1 (Swinging) (2pp)
--Trip +8 (8PP)
--Strike +8 (Mighty) (10pp)

Photosynthisis: 
--Immunity (Starvation) (1pp)

Super Strength +5 (10p)

Reactive Strike:
--Protection  +5  (5pp)

Pollen:
--Emotion Control (love) +8 (10pp)
 ---AP Obscure (visual) +8
 ---AP Stun +4 (Daze, Ranged)


Comprehend +2 (Plants, speak and understand) (4pp)



COST
Abilities [12]
Combat [34]
Saves [6]
Skills [9]
Feats [6]
Powers [60]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [127]
Unspent [25]

NOTES
Real Name:  Kelly Clematis
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Size: Medium
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 108lbs
Hair: Blonde sometimes Green
Eyes: Green


DESCRIPTION
A young attractive woman in her late teens, in her day to day activities Kelly looks like a normal teenager.   At her will (and occasionally Tendril's) 50' vines grow from a spot on her back, Up to 10 vines at a time.   If Kelly stresses her powers her hair will turn green often for several days afterwards.

HISTORY
Kelly Clematis was a average teenager spending most of her time working at getting and staying popular. One day at a party she went into the woods with a boy and thing went further than she planned. As she ran from in in the woods something stuck her in the back. She would later come to know that what struck her in the back was Tendril, the seed of a semi-sentient plant from another world. Bonding with her spinal column the two took on a symbiotic relationship. Kelly's experience along with influences from Tendril's mind encouraged her to take up crime fighting.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

Milagroso said:
			
		

> Bummers. I just got my hands on the M&M 2e too. Oh well, I guess there is always next time. Congrats to the others.




Milagroso, feel free to head over to my Mutant High if you wanna give it a try... Seems like it would be exactly the setting for someone just learning.

H4H : Here's Rumble, if you don't mind though, i'm still doing a couple little tweaks, are you planning on starting right away or do I have a day or so to fine-tune? (SPecifically I'm considering dropping Life Support).
Also, my 'partial levitation' feature.. DO i need to take that as a feature, or could I use that as part of my Flight?
[sblock=Rumble]

STR: 30(+10)*18 Before Density*
DEX: 10(+0)
CON: 30(+10)
INT: 10(+0)
WIS: 10(+0)
CHA: 10(+0)

Defense: 15
Attack: +0 (+10 Melee, +10 Shockwave)
Grapple: +16 (+10 STR + 6 SuperStrength)
Saves : 
Tough: +14 (Impervious: 10 vs energy, 14 vs physical) (Reflective: 14 vs Physical Melee)
Fort +10(10con) Ref +5(5) Will +5(5)
Init : +0
Speed: 1,000'/round, 100 MpH (Flight)
Knockback: 16

Skills: 

Feats: Attack specialization: Shockwave 5, Attack Focus:Melee 10, Dodge Focus 5

Powers: 
*Density 6 [Continuous/Permanent, Innate(1)] (19pp) 
*+12 Str, +3 Impervious Toughness, +2 Immovable, +2 Super-Strength, 6' Tall, 1000 Lbs]
Enhanced Super-Strength 4 [on top of density's 2 = 6] (8pp)
Feature: Partial Levitation [subconscoiusly uses his flight to dampen his weight when walking, so he doesn't damage floors/sidewalks. (Continuous)] (1pp)
Protection 1 [Impervious+11, Limitedhysical(4); Reflective+14, Melee, Limited: Physical(14)] (17pp)
Flight 4 [100 Mph; Limited - Not in Vacuum or Water(-1)] (4pp)
Immunity 9 [Life Support] (9pp)

Vibration Control 10 (26 pp + 6 Alt Powers = 32 pp)
MAIN : Earthquake [Vibration Control 10, Area:Burst, Duration: Concentration, Touch Range, Progress Area 2(25'/rank), Indirect (From Ground)] *Linked Environmental Control[Hamper Movement 6, 250'] **Limited: only affects those in contact with a solid surface. (ground, building, etc)
Alternate Power: Shockwave [Vibration Control 10, normal blast]
AP: Crumble [Corrossion 10, Limited: Objects]
AP: Stun 10
AP: Trip 10
AP: Burrowing 10
AP: Vibratory Attunement [Super-Movement(Sure-Footed 4, Water-Walking 1, Affects Others); Super-Senses (Tremorsense, Echolocation)]


Trade-offs: -4 Def, +4 Toughness
28 Abilities + 10 Saves + 20 Feats + 90 Powers = 148/150pp
2pp left
[/sblock]

ALSO, if anybody could give me some feedback on the character that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

BTW, Darwin - I noticed that Rumble has a better grapple check than you.. Maybe you should put more into that if your concept is for a grappler?
(Also, don't you get bonuses for Extra Limbs and Elongation?)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 11, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> BTW, Darwin - I noticed that Rumble has a better grapple check than you.. Maybe you should put more into that if your concept is for a grappler?
> (Also, don't you get bonuses for Extra Limbs and Elongation?)




Tendril's grapple check should be +21 (+9 base + 2 Str + 4 Super-strength + 6 Elongation)

Extra Limbs grants the benefit of Improved Grapple.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> So we have our roster for Time of Vengeance.




Sweet! 

Working on my sheet as we speak... stay tuned. 






*Fusion*

[SBLOCK=Fusion]Power Level 10
Power Points 150

Defense/Toughness Tradeoff -5/+5
Attack/Damage Tradeoff ±0/±0

Experience 0
Hero Points 5

*Abilities:*
Str 10 (+0) [_Car_ 18 (+4) / S-Str 4, _Exo_ 18 (+4) / S-Str 1]
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 14 (+2) [_Car_ 18 (+4), _Exo_ 18 (+4)]
Int 18 (+4)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 18 (+4)

_Power Points: 32_

*Combat:*
Initiative +8
Attack +0 (melee +5, ranged +0) [_Car_ melee +4, _Exo_ melee +10, _PA_ melee +10]
Defense +5 (flat-footed +3)
Damage (unarmed) +0 [_Car_ (unarmed) +4, _Exo_ (unarmed) +4, (Strike) +10, _PA_ (Strike) +10]

_Power Points: 10_

*Saves:*
Toughness Save +2 [_Car_ +15, _Exo_ +15, _PA_ +15]
Fortitude Save +6 [_Car_ +8, _Exo_ +8]
Reflex Save +10
Will Save +12

_Power Points: 20_

*Skills:*
Acrobatics +10(6)
Bluff +10(6)
Climb +5(5)
Computers +10(6)
Concentration +10(8)
Diplomacy +10(6)
Drive +15(11)
Gather Information +10(6)
Investigate +10(6)
Knowledge (Business) +5(1)
Knowledge (Current Events) +5(1)
Knowledge (Popular Culture) +5(1)
Knowledge (Streetwise) +5(1)
Knowledge (Technology) +5(1)
Notice +15(13)
Search +10(6)
Sense Motive +10(8)
Stealth +10(6) [_Car_ +6, _Exo_ +6]
Swim +2(2)

_Power Points: 25_

*Feats:*
Accurate Attack
All-Out Attack
Attack Focus (melee) 5
Attractive 2
Benefit (Status) 1
Benefit (Wealth) 6
Connected
Contacts
Defensive Attack
Distract (Bluff)
Improved Initiative 1
Luck 4
Move-By Action
Power Attack
Quick Change 2
Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Bluff, Concentration, Drive)
Well-Informed

_Power Points: 31_

*Powers:*
Array of Alternate Form 15
» Feat : Alternate Power 2

Alternate Form 10
» Duration: permanent
» Flaw : Action 2 (standard action)

» *Car Form* [50PP]
» Fast Overrun
» Improved Overrun
» Improved Trip
» Morph 1
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Flaw : Permanent
» » Feat : Innate
» Growth 4 (large size)
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Flaw : Permanent
» » Feat : Innate
» Protection 11
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» » Drawback: Noticeable
» Immovable 3
» » Extra: Unstoppable
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» Super-Strength 4
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» » Drawback: Temporary Disability 4 (no fine manipulation)
» Enhanced Defense 1
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» Speed 6

[SBLOCK=Car Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]

» *Exoskeleton Form* [50PP]
» Attack Focus (melee) 6
» Improved Critical (Strike) 2
» Takedown Attack 2
» Morph 1
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Flaw : Permanent
» » Feat : Innate
» Growth 4 (large size)
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Flaw : Permanent
» » Feat : Innate
» Protection 11
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» » Drawback: Noticeable
» Super-Strength 1
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» Enhanced Defense 1
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» Strike 6
» » Feat : Mighty 1
» » Drawback: Full Power
» Speed 2

[SBLOCK=Exoskeleton Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK]

Alternate Form 6
» Duration: permanent

» *Personal Armor Form* [30PP]
» Attack Focus (melee) 5
» Improved Critical (Strike) 2
» Protection 13
» » Feat : Innate
» » Drawback: Noticeable
» Strike 10

_Power Points: 32_

*Drawbacks:*
???

_Power Points: +0_

*Complications:*
Fame
Responsibility

*Description:*
Fiona Stark is an attractive woman in her mid twenties. She is 5'8" tall and weighs 120 lbs with a well-toned figure. Fiona has shoulder-long blonde hair and green eyes.

*Background:*
Fiona Stark, former race driver, daughter of industrial magnate Edward Stark, who also happens to be the owner of Stark Automobiles and the Stark Racing Team. Fiona is not only rich and beautiful, she also happens to be one of the best drivers in the world. Quite naturally, she had been attracted to fast cars since she was old enough to drive, and thanks to her father, she soon became a race driver in his own team with great success. Until one day, when she had that accident. Fiona was test driving a new sports car with a brand new fusion-powered engine (the first of its kind), when she lost control of the insanely fast and powerful racing car. It was one of the most disastrous accidents in the history of the motorsport, and one of the strangest as well. The car burst into iridescent flames and was entirely consumed by the blazing fire. There was no trace left of it, when the helpers arrived. Nothing at all. Just the burn marks on the asphalt... and her. Fiona must have been catapulted outside, at least that's the only explanation, noone saw exactly what happened, because apart from a few bruises and scratches she was mostly unharmed, even though unconscious. What truely happend cannot really be explained, anyways. In truth, Fiona was inside the car still, when it went afire, and throughout the whole process; a process, which changed her in a fundamental way. She became one with her car, merged with it, assimilated it; it's hard to explain what exactly happened that day.

This was one year ago. Fiona had recovered in a hospital. The low amount of radiation detected around her was explained with the explosion of the small fusion reactor and considered harmless. A month after the accident, Fiona left the hospital and went back home. She ended her career as a race driver the day after. Fiona had found something else to pursue and explore... herself. Her new self. Being merged with a car and having absolute control over its matter certainly takes some time getting used to. Being able to change into the car, but being unable to leave it, because you are part of it, or rather, being able to create the car around you, extract it from your back or spine or wherever it's coming from, is also somewhat unusual to say the least. And once you realize, that it's not just the car, but just about anything you could create with the material, you need a strong will to not go insane. Luckily, Fiona never had a problem with that...[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2007)

*Fusion*

Power Level 10
Power Points 150/150

Defense/Toughness Tradeoff -5/+5
Attack/Damage Tradeoff ±0/±0

Experience 0
Hero Points 2

*Abilities:*
Str 10 (+0) [_Car_ 18 (+4), S-Str 1, _Exo_ 10 (+0)|18 (+4), S-Str 1]
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 14 (+2) [_Car_ 18 (+4), _Exo_ 14 (+2)|18 (+4)]
Int 18 (+4)
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 18 (+4)

_Power Points: 28_

*Combat:*
Initiative +8
Attack +4 [_Car_ +3, _Exo_ +4|+3, (Strike) +10|+9]
Defense +5 (flat-footed +3) [_Car_ +5 (flat-footed +2), _Exo_ +5|+4 (flat-footed +3|+2)]
Damage (unarmed) +0 [_Car_ (unarmed) +4, (Strike) +10, _Exo_ (unarmed) +0|+4, (Strike) +10|+14]

_Power Points: 18_

*Saves:*
Toughness Save +2 [_Car_ +15, _Exo_ +15|+17]
Fortitude Save +6 [_Car_ +8, _Exo_ +6|+8]
Reflex Save +8
Will Save +10

_Power Points: 18_

*Skills:*
Acrobatics +10(6)
Bluff +10(6)
Climb +5(5)
Computers +5(1)
Concentration +10(8)
Diplomacy +8(4)
Drive +15(11)
Gather Information +10(6)
Investigate +5(1)
Knowledge (Business) +5(1)
Knowledge (Current Events) +5(1)
Knowledge (Popular Culture) +5(1)
Knowledge (Streetwise) +5(1)
Knowledge (Technology) +6(2)
Notice +10(10)
Profession (Race Driver) +10(10)
Search +10(6)
Sense Motive +8(8)
Stealth +8(4) [_Car_ +4, _Exo_ +8|+4]

_Power Points: 23_

*Feats:*
Accurate Attack
All-Out Attack
Attractive 2
Benefit (Wealthy Race Car Driver)
Connected
Defensive Attack
Distract (Bluff)
Improved Initiative 1
Luck 1
Move-By Action
Power Attack
Quick Change 2
Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Bluff, Concentration, Drive)
Well-Informed

_Power Points: 16_

*Powers:*
Array 23
» Feat : Alternate Power 1

*Car Form* [46PP]
Immunity 1 (radiation)
Alternate Form 9
» Morph 1
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Flaw : Permanent
» Features 6 (car features)
» » Drawback: Temporary Disability 4 (no fine manipulation; common/major)
» Growth 4 (large size)
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Flaw : Permanent
» Super-Strength 1
» Immovable 3
» » Extra: Unstoppable
» Protection 11
» Speed 6
» » Feat : Dodge Focus
» » Feat : Fast Overrun
» » Feat : Improved Overrun
» » Feat : Improved Trip
» » Feat : Alternate Power
» » Container 2
» » » Speed 1
» » » Strike 10
» » » » Extra: Area (Trail, general)
» » » » Flaw : Distracting
» » » » Drawback: Full Power

[SBLOCK=Car Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK]

*Exoskeleton Form* [46PP]
Immunity 1 (radiation)
Alternate Form 9
» Morph 1
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Extra: Linked to Growth
» » Flaw : Permanent
» Growth 4 (large size)
» Super-Strength 1
» Protection 13
» Speed 2
» Strike 10
» » Feat : Accurate 3
» » Feat : Improved Critical 2
» » Feat : Mighty 1
» » Drawback: Full Power

[SBLOCK=Exoskeleton Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK]

_Power Points: 47_

*Drawbacks:*
none

_Power Points: +0_

*Complications:*
Fame
Responsibility

*Description:*
Fiona Stark is an attractive woman in her mid twenties. She is 5'8" tall and weighs 120 lbs with a well-toned figure. Fiona has shoulder-long blonde hair and green eyes.

*Background:*
Fiona Stark, former race driver, daughter of industrial magnate Edward Stark, who also happens to be the owner of Stark Automobiles and the Stark Racing Team. Fiona is not only rich and beautiful, she also happens to be one of the best drivers in the world. Quite naturally, she had been attracted to fast cars since she was old enough to drive, and thanks to her father, she soon became a race driver in his own team with great success. Until one day, when she had that accident. Fiona was test driving a new sports car with a brand new fusion-powered engine (the first of its kind), when she lost control of the insanely fast and powerful racing car. It was one of the most disastrous accidents in the history of the motorsport, and one of the strangest as well. The car burst into iridescent flames and was entirely consumed by the blazing fire. There was no trace left of it, when the helpers arrived. Nothing at all. Just the burn marks on the asphalt... and her. Fiona must have been catapulted outside, at least that's the only explanation, noone saw exactly what happened, because apart from a few bruises and scratches she was mostly unharmed, even though unconscious. What truely happend cannot really be explained, anyways. In truth, Fiona was inside the car still, when it went afire, and throughout the whole process; a process, which changed her in a fundamental way. She became one with her car, merged with it, assimilated it; it's hard to explain what exactly happened that day.

This was one year ago. Fiona had recovered in a hospital. The low amount of radiation detected around her was explained with the explosion of the small fusion reactor and considered harmless. A month after the accident, Fiona left the hospital and went back home. She ended her career as a race driver the day after. Fiona had found something else to pursue and explore... herself. Her new self. Being merged with a car and having absolute control over its matter certainly takes some time getting used to. Being able to change into the car, but being unable to leave it, because you are part of it, or rather, being able to create the car around you, extract it from your back or spine or wherever it's coming from, is also somewhat unusual to say the least. And once you realize, that it's not just the car, but just about anything you could create with the material, you need a strong will to not go insane. Luckily, Fiona never had a problem with that...


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 11, 2007)

*Shaolin Beaver*

That rodentoid master of the martial arts...
[sblock=SHAOLIN BEAVER!]





*Quote:* "Shaolin is the wine of peacefulness, not the vinegar of hostility."
*Concept:* Anthropomorphised beaver kung-fu master
*Occupation:* Sifu
*Real Name:* Edward
*Legal Status:* Naturalized citizen of the United States of America with no criminal record
*Identity:* Public
*Place of Birth:* Forests of the North American Pacific Northwest
*Marital Status:* Widowed
*Living Relatives:* None known
*Height:* 3 ft. 7 in.
*Weight:* 58 lb.
*Eyes:* Dark brown
*Fur:* Golden brown with reddish highlights
*Motivation:* Goodness, quest
*Complications:* Enemy, honor, obsession

*Background:* Edward is perhaps the last member of a sentient race of humanoid beavers native to the North American Pacific Northwest. Habitat destruction, poaching, and an outbreak of deadly beaver flu have apparently destroyed this once noble people. Edward himself was captured by unscrupulous xenocollectors shortly after he buried his wife Margaret, who had died from the beaver flu.

A lapse in security let Edward escape from the xenocollectors, but his absence did not long go undetected. Pursued through the forests near Mount Ranier in Washington, Edward suffered a gunshot wound and fell several yards into a shallow stream. Injured and terrified, he still managed to elude capture, stumbling into the campsite of Mr. and Mrs. Ethan Stone of Seattle.

The Stones took Edward back to their home and nursed him to health. As fate would have it, Ethan was a student of Deng Ming Dao, a Chinese expatriate and one of the last true Shaolin masters. Edward and Deng Ming Dao became fast friends, and Edward evidenced great natural talent for the study of kung-fu.

After a long period of martial arts schooling, a sense of wanderlust possessed Edward. He donned the traditional orange robes of a Shaolin monk and traveled the land, earning his keep through a variety of odd jobs and having adventures. Throughout his travels, he remains ever-vigilant for rumors about others of his kind.

*STR* 10 (+0); *DEX* 20 (+5); *CON* 16 (+3); *INT* 11 (+0); *WIS* 18 (+4); *CHA* 11 (+0) 

*TOU* +8/+3*; *FORT* +8; *REF* +15; *WILL* +10; *INIT* +9; *KNOCKBACK* -3/+0*

* If flat-footed 

*MELEE* +15; *RANGE* +8; *GRAPPLE* +11; *DAMAGE* +5 Strike (crit 18-20); *DEFENSE* +12 

*Skills:* Acrobatics 12 (+17), Concentration 9 (+13), Craft (structural) 4 (+4), Escape Artist 10 (+15), Knowledge (theology and philosophy) 5 (+5), Notice 6 (+10), Search 6 (+6), Sense Motive 12 (+16), Stealth 4 (+13) 

*Feats:* Acrobatic Bluff, Assessment, Attack Focus 9 (melee), Attack Focus 2 (ranged), Blind-Fight, Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll 5, Evasion, Grappling Finesse, Improved Critical 2 (Strike), Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Improved Trip, Power Attack, Prone Fighting, Redirect, Set-Up, Stunning Attack, Takedown Attack 2, Trance, Ultimate Skill (Sense Motive), Uncanny Dodge (Auditory)

*Powers:*
* Shrinking 4 (_Size:_ Small; _Power Feat:_ Innate; _Flaw:_ Permanent [-1]) 
* Strike 5 
* Swimming 2 (_Speed:_ 5 MPH) 

Abilities 30 + Skills 17 (68 ranks) + Feats 38 + Powers 12 + Combat 32 + Saves 21 = 150

*Attack/Damage Tradeoff:* +5/-5 
*Defense/Toughness Tradeoff:* +2/-2[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

*Um, doesn't Shrinking 4 give you Str and Con penalties?

BTW, 







> deadly beaver flu



Almost makes me want to take Immunity: Disease.
I Hope our bucktoothed little friend isn't Rabid.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2007)

He has probably paid those off with the Attributes... since they don't add up to 30 PP. 

But I think Shrinking is only Sustained, and needs to be Continuous in order to qualify for Permanent.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok, I posted an edit that fixed the grapple problem.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm a little confused about Power Level and Attack/Damage, and not sure if I did this right. 

At PL 10 (no Tradeoff) you can have a +10 Attack Bonus and a +10 Save DC.
However, you can also have a Strength of 40, which is a +15 Strength Bonus.

Strength Bonus is the Save DC for unarmed attacks, so a Strength of 40 breaks the +10 Save DC cap for PL 10.

Does this mean, that you can only have a Strength of 40, when you use a -5/+5 Attack/Damage Tradeoff?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

ACTUALLY, under either Character creation or Abilities in the M&M 2e book, it's got a section on how Strength and Con have to be lower than the other stats BECAUSE they modify your Damage and Toughness.
CAP for stats = PL + 5 Modifier (40 @ lvl 10, +15 mod), or just straight PL Modifier for STR and CON (30 @ lvl 10, +10 mod).  
Attack/Defense trade-offs also affect them.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Okay tonight I will be going over sheets not only for points balance, but to see how concepts are represented mechanically.

Please be prepared to give me a reason **why** your character may have some things in thier build. For instance in my FTF game Luck and Evasion are two very popular feats for players to try to get, even if it isn't in thier concept. 
Also I do not like a lot of min/maxing or one build to try to cover every situation (as I said in my opening post it is EASY to do in M&M)

I don't mean to be a hard@$$ but I find it helps to not only protect my fun and that of your fellow players, but yours as well.

Thanks
H4H


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Insight,

I just went over Torque. Just a couple of things.

Torque's 30 pp of Friction Array seems very innefficient compared to the one presented in Ultimate Power.

I cant see a reason Thematically or Mechanically to make most of it a Ranged instead of Perception. You are not saving PP, nor do you have any Feats to take advantage of making some of the Powers being Ranged.

Unless you have an objection I would like to present the array like this.



> *Friction Control (Trip)* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 31 (3 * 10 + 1)
> _Power Feats:_ Dynamic
> 
> *DAP: Snare* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 2
> ...




Since you have UP you can just look these up (some are APs of Kinetic Control), but do exactly what you intended PLUS all are at Perception Range. 

Also, Immunity to all Heat Effects is 10 ranks of Immunity Heat Damage however is 5 ranks.

Lastly due to an unneeded Feat (attack specialization) and some math you have leftover PP.

Here is what I have

[sblock]"*----------Character Details---------*
*Player Name:* 
*Character Name:* 
*Character Alias:* Torque
*GM's Name:* 
*Age:* 
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Hair:* 
*Eyes:* 
*Power Level:* 10
*Power Points:* 146
*Appearance:* 
--------------------------------------

*----------Background---------*

--------------------------------------

*----------Ability Scores---------*
*Strength:* 10 (0)
*Dexterity:* 14 (+2)
*Constitution:* 13 (+1)
*Intelligence:* 14 (+2)
*Wisdom:* 11 (0)
*Charisma:* 24 (+7/+2)
--------------------------------------

*----------Saves---------*
*Toughness:* +11
*Fortitude:* +3
*Reflex:* +6
*Willpower:* +5
--------------------------------------

*----------Combat---------*
*Attack Bonus:* +6
*Damage Bonus:* Unarmed +0
*Grapple:* +6
*Defense Bonus:* +7 (+3 flat footed)
*Initiative:* +2
--------------------------------------

*----------Lifting Capacity---------*
*Light Load:* 33 lbs
*Medium Load:* 66 lbs
*Heavy Load:* 100 lbs
*Max Load:* 200 lbs
*Push/Drag:* 500 lbs
--------------------------------------

*----------Movement Rate---------*
*Base Speed:* 30 ft/r / 60 ft/r / 120 ft/r
*Leap:* 10 ft / 5 ft / 2 ft
*Speed:* 250 ft/r
--------------------------------------

*----------Skills---------*

*Bluff* - 4 (+11)
*Computers* - 4 (+6)
*Diplomacy* - 0 (+7)
*Disable Device* - 4 (+6)
*Disguise* - 0 (+7)
*Escape Artist* - 2 (+4)
*Gather Info* - 5 (+12)
*Handle Animal* - 0 (+7)
*Intimidate* - 0 (+7)
*Knowledge: Popular Culture* - 4 (+6)
*Knowledge: Technology* - 2 (+4)
*Perform: Dance* - 5 (+12)
*Perform: Singing* - 5 (+12)
*Perform: String Instruments* - 5 (+12)
*Search* - 0 (+2)
*Stealth* - 0 (+2)
--------------------------------------

*----------Feats---------*
*Attractive (2):* +8 bonus Bluff & Diplomacy people affected by your looks
*Dodge Focus (2):* +2 dodge bonus
*Favored Environment (1):* Frictionless
*Move-by Action:* Move both before and after a standard action
*Taunt:* Demoralize using Bluff rather than Intimidate
--------------------------------------

*----------Powers---------*
*Enhanced Charisma* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 10 (1 * 10)

*Pheremones* {} - Power Rank 2 - Cost 4 (2 * 2)
_Flaws:_ Limited (Opposite Sex), Limited (5' range)

*Force Field* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 10 (1 * 10)

*Friction Control (Trip)* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 31 (3 * 10 + 1)
_Power Feats:_ Dynamic

*DAP: Snare* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 2 

*AP: Blast* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 1 

*DAP: Environmental Control (Hampered Movement)* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 2 

*DAP: Environmental Control (Heat)* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 2 

*AP: Nullify (Movement)* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 1 

*AP: Penetrating* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 1 

*AP: Move Object* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 1 

*AP: Slow* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 1 

*Immunity (Own Powers, Heat Damage)* {} - Power Rank 6 - Cost 6 (1 * 6)

*Speed* {} - Power Rank 2 - Cost 2 (1 * 2)

*Super-Movement (Sure-Footed, Wall-Crawling, Water-Walking)* {} - Power Rank 3 - Cost 6 (2 * 3)
--------------------------------------


*----------Cost Summary---------*
*Abilities:* 16
*Combat:* 22
*Saves:* 11
*Skills:* 10
*Feats:* 7
*Powers:* 80
*Total Cost:* 146
--------------------------------------"[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Shayuri,

Genesis is a bit over on PP. Mostly from stats, some from your weapons array.

[sblock]"*----------Character Details---------*
*Player Name:* 
*Character Name:* 
*Character Alias:* Genesis
*GM's Name:* 
*Age:* 
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Hair:* 
*Eyes:* 
*Power Level:* 10
*Power Points:* 168
*Appearance:* 
--------------------------------------

*----------Background---------*

--------------------------------------

*----------Ability Scores---------*
*Strength:* 10 (0)
*Dexterity:* 14 (+2)
*Constitution:* 16 (+3)
*Intelligence:* 20 (+5)
*Wisdom:* 16 (+3)
*Charisma:* 14 (+2)
--------------------------------------

*----------Saves---------*
*Toughness:* +13
*Fortitude:* +6
*Reflex:* +4
*Willpower:* +6
--------------------------------------

*----------Combat---------*
*Attack Bonus:* +6
*Damage Bonus:* Unarmed +0
*Grapple:* +6
*Defense Bonus:* +6 (+3 flat footed)
*Initiative:* +2
--------------------------------------

*----------Lifting Capacity---------*
*Light Load:* 33 lbs
*Medium Load:* 66 lbs
*Heavy Load:* 100 lbs
*Max Load:* 200 lbs
*Push/Drag:* 500 lbs
--------------------------------------

*----------Movement Rate---------*
*Base Speed:* 30 ft/r / 60 ft/r / 120 ft/r
*Leap:* 10 ft / 5 ft / 2 ft
--------------------------------------

*----------Skills---------*

*Bluff* - 0 (+2)
*Computers* - 1 (+6)
*Concentration* - 0 (+3)
*Craft: Chemical* - 5 (+10)
*Craft: Electronic* - 5 (+10)
*Craft: Mechanical* - 5 (+10)
*Craft: Structural* - 5 (+10)
*Diplomacy* - 0 (+2)
*Disable Device* - 2 (+7)
*Disguise* - 0 (+2)
*Drive* - 2 (+4)
*Escape Artist* - 0 (+2)
*Gather Info* - 0 (+2)
*Handle Animal* - 0 (+2)
*Intimidate* - 0 (+2)
*Knowledge: Physical Sciences* - 1 (+6)
*Notice* - 0 (+3)
*Pilot* - 2 (+4)
*Search* - 0 (+5)
*Sense Motive* - 0 (+3)
*Stealth* - 0 (+2)
*Survival* - 0 (+3)
--------------------------------------

*----------Feats---------*
*Attractive (1):* +4 bonus Bluff & Diplomacy people affected by your looks
*Improvised Tools:* No penalty for not having tools for a skill
*Inventor:* Can create temporary devices
*Quick Change (2):* Change into any outfit at will
--------------------------------------

*----------Powers---------*
*Array (Fakematter Weapons)* {} - Power Rank  - Cost 0 (0 * )

*Blast* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 35 (3 * 10 + 5)
_Extras:_ Explosion
_Power Feats:_ Improved Range x5

*AP: Blast* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 1 (0 * 10 + 1)
_Extras:_ Autofire
_Power Feats:_ Accurate x2

*AP: Snare* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 1 (0 * 10 + 1)
_Extras:_ Area (Burst)
_Power Feats:_ Reversible

*AP: Strike* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 1 (0 * 10 + 1)
_Power Feats:_ Accurate x2, Extended Reach, Precise

*Container (Armor)* {} - Power Rank  - Cost 0 (0 * )

*Protection* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 10 (1 * 10)
_Extras:_ Duration
_Flaws:_ Duration

*Immunity (Life Support)* {} - Power Rank 9 - Cost 9 (1 * 9)
_Extras:_ Duration
_Flaws:_ Duration

*Super-Senses (Direction, Distance, Low Light, Radio, Time Sense)* {} - Power Rank 5 - Cost 5 (1 * 5)

*Variable Power (Item Creation)* {} - Power Rank 4 - Cost 32 (8 * 4)
--------------------------------------


*----------Cost Summary---------*
*Abilities:* 30
*Combat:* 24
*Saves:* 8
*Skills:* 7
*Feats:* 5
*Powers:* 94
*Total Cost:* 168
--------------------------------------"[/sblock]

Oh! and I made your protection sustained (no change in cost) due to the sfx (which I assume is Fakematter?)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh...I see what I did.

I based the cost on the MODIFIER instead of the actual value.

I must have been tired or something when I did that. My apologies. I shall fix at once. 

Also, you're wrong about the cost of the array.

The base power is 32 points, not 35. Then the cost of AP's brings the TOTAL cost to 35.

It's Blast (Autofire) 3pp/rank + Accurate x2 10 ranks = 30+2=32

Then the explosive is the same, only instead of 2 accurate, it's 2 Increased Range. Not 5.  Each rank of Increased Range moves the range increment a step up the chart, so Inc Range 1 moves it from 10xrank to 25xrank. Increased range x2 moves it from 25xrank to 50xrank.

So really, she's just 15 points over from the stat goof.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ACTUALLY, under either Character creation or Abilities in the M&M 2e book, it's got a section on how Strength and Con have to be lower than the other stats BECAUSE they modify your Damage and Toughness.




Ah, must have missed that part. Thanks, Jemal! 

Then everything is fine.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

Revised and Errataed!

CODENAME: Genesis
Concept/Archetype: Creator/Gadgeteer
Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

[sblock=To save space, not for secrecy]ABILITIES 22
STR 10 +0 (0 PP)
DEX 14 +2 (4 PP)
CON 12 +1 (2 PP)
INT 20 +5 (10 PP)
WIS 16 +3 (6 PP)
CHA 10 +0 (0 PP)

SAVES (7pp)
TOUG +11 (1 Con + 10 Power)
FORT +4 (3 Base + 1 Con) (3 PP)
REF  +4 (2 Base + 2 Dex) (2 PP)
WILL +6 (3 Base + 3 Wis) (3 PP)

COMBAT (24pp)
INIT +2
BASE DEF +6 (12 PP)
DEF 16 (10 + 6 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 13
BASE ATT +6 (12 PP)

ATTACK
Melee:Attack +8 (DC 25, 15' reach)
Ranged:Attack +10 (DC 25, 100', autofire)

SKILLS 28 SP (7 PP)
Drive +4 (2 ranks + 2 Dex)
Computers +6 (1 rank +5 Int)
Craft Mechanics +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Craft Electronics +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Craft Structural +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Craft Chemical +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Disable Device +7 (2 ranks + 5 Int)
Knowledge Physical +6 (1 rank + 5 Int)
Pilot +4 (2 ranks + 2 Dex)

LANGUAGES 
English

MOVEMENT
Ground: 30' (or per Vehicle)
Fly: 250mph

FEATS (5 PP)
Attractive 1
Inventor 1
Improvised Tools 1
Quick Change 2

POWERS 
Fakematter Weapon Array (29pp)
Assault Cannon: Blast (autofire, PF Accurate 2) +8 (26pp)
Sniper Cannon: - AP Blast (+4 Penetrating, PF Imp Range x2 (500)) +10 (26pp)
Missile Battery: - AP Blast (PF Homing x2, PF Accurate x2, Split Attack x2) +10 (26pp)
Net Gun: - AP Snare (Burst area, PF Reversible) +8 (25pp)

Armor (Container) (23pp)
- Protection +10 (10)
- Immunity: Life Support (9pp)
- Super Senses (Direction, Distance, Low Light, Radio) +4 (4pp)

Variable Gadget Pool +4 (32pp)
 - 20 pts

Sample Gadgets

Transportation:
Jet Pack
 - Flight +5 (10pp)
Motorcycle
 - As the Vehicle (9pp)

Specialized Weaponry
Flamethrower
 - Strike (Cone Area) +10 (20pp)
Detpack
 - Strike (Explosive Area, Full Round, PF Triggered 2, PF Thrown) +8 (11pp)

Defensive Gear
Generic Object (Wall, Dome, Etc)
 - Create Object (Full Round, Continuous, PF Subtle (real), PF Precise) +9 (20pp) 
Armor Reinforcement
 - Add +10 Impervious to Protection (10pp)

Survival Gear
Surveillance Gear 6pp
 - ESP (Sight and Sound, Medium ("bug")) +5 (5pp)
 - Super Sense: Tracking (Medium ("bug")) +2 (1pp)
Lamp
 - Environment Control: Light (daylight) +3 (6pp)

COST
Abilities [22]
Combat [24]
Saves [8]
Skills [7]
Feats [5]
Powers [85]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [150]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Real Name: Alexandra Davies
Gender: Female
Age: 23
Size: Medium
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 127lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Nationality: American
Ethnicity:Caucasian
Tradeoffs: Tradeoff: -4 Def +4 Toughness[/sblock]

Potential isues:

Weak saves. This is the biggest single thing I want to change for now, and it includes the somewhat lackluster Toughness save.

A bit more variety on premade gadgets. I'll work on some more tomorrow.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Darwin,

I tweaked your build a bit. All in keeping with the concept I think (switched out super-strength and strike for enhanced strength, filled out your caps more), but let me know if there is anything you do not like.

[sblock]"*----------Character Details---------*
*Player Name:* 
*Character Name:* 
*Character Alias:* Tendril
*GM's Name:* 
*Age:* 
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Hair:* 
*Eyes:* 
*Power Level:* 10
*Power Points:* 150
*Appearance:* 
--------------------------------------

*----------Background---------*

--------------------------------------

*----------Ability Scores---------*
*Strength:* 30/14 (+10/+2)
*Dexterity:* 18 (+4)
*Constitution:* 16 (+3)
*Intelligence:* 10 (0)
*Wisdom:* 12 (+1)
*Charisma:* 14 (+2)
--------------------------------------

*----------Saves---------*
*Toughness:* +7
*Fortitude:* +5
*Reflex:* +7
*Willpower:* +2
--------------------------------------

*----------Combat---------*
*Attack Bonus:* +8
*Damage Bonus:* Unarmed +2 (+10 Tendrils)
*Grapple:* +10 (+26 Tendrils)
*Defense Bonus:* +13 (+4 flat footed)
*Initiative:* +4
--------------------------------------

*----------Lifting Capacity---------*
*Light Load:* 532 lbs
*Medium Load:* 1064 lbs
*Heavy Load:* 1600 lbs
*Max Load:* 1.6 tons
*Push/Drag:* 4.0 tons
--------------------------------------

*----------Movement Rate---------*
*Base Speed:* 30 ft/r / 60 ft/r / 120 ft/r
*Leap:* 20 ft / 10 ft / 5 ft
--------------------------------------

*----------Skills---------*

*Acrobatics* - 4 (+8)
*Bluff* - 8 (+10)
*Climb* - 6 (+16)
*Concentration* - 0 (+1)
*Diplomacy* - 10 (+12)
*Disguise* - 0 (+2)
*Escape Artist* - 0 (+4)
*Gather Info* - 0 (+2)
*Handle Animal* - 0 (+2)
*Intimidate* - 0 (+2)
*Knowledge: Current Event* - 3 (+3)
*Knowledge: Popular Culture* - 5 (+5)
*Notice* - 0 (+1)
*Sense Motive* - 0 (+1)
*Stealth* - 0 (+4)
*Survival* - 0 (+1)
*Swim* - 0 (+10)
--------------------------------------

*----------Feats---------*
*Ambidexterity:* Eliminate off-hand penalties
*Attack Specialization (1):* +2 to attack w. Tendrils
*Defensive Roll (4):* +4 Toughness save bonus
*Improved Disarm (1):* +2 bonus on attack rolls to disarm
*Improved Grab:* Grapple as a free action after a successful attack
*Improved Grapple:* Make grapple checks with only one hand
*Improved Pin:* -4 penalty on grappling checks against you
*Improved Throw:* Opponent uses lesser of Str or Dex against trip attacks
*Improved Trip:* +4 bonus on trip checks, opponent can't trip you

--------------------------------------

*----------Powers---------*
*Tendrils*
*Additional Limbs* {} - Power Rank 4 - Cost 6 (1 * 4 + 2)
_Power Feats:_ Split Attack x2

*Elongation* {} - Power Rank 6 - Cost 3 (0.5 * 6)
_Flaws:_ Limited (Tendrils Only)

*Super-Movement (Swinging)* {} - Power Rank 1 - Cost 2 (2 * 1)

*Trip* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 5 (0.5 * 10)
_Flaws:_ Range

*Enhanced Strength* {} - Power Rank 16 - Cost 8 (0.5 * 16)
_Flaws:_ Limited (Tendrils Only)

*Shield* {} - Power Rank 5 - Cost 5 (1 * 5)

*Photosynthesis*
*Immunity (Own Powers, Starvation)* {} - Power Rank 2 - Cost 2 (1 * 2)

*Pollen*
*Stun* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 30 (3 * 10)
_Extras:_ Area (Cloud)

*Emotion Control * {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 1 
_Extras:_ Area (Cloud), Alternate Save (Fort), Contagious, Poison
_Flaws:_ Limited (Love only), Range x2

*Obscure (Visual, Olfactory)* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 1 
_Extras:_ Independent
_Flaws:_ Range

_*Speak with Plants*_
*Comprehend* {} - Power Rank 2 - Cost 4 (2 * 2) 

--------------------------------------


*----------Cost Summary---------*
*Abilities:* 24
*Combat:* 32
*Saves:* 6
*Skills:* 9
*Feats:* 12
*Powers:* 67
*Total Cost:* 150
--------------------------------------"[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 12, 2007)

Quick glance over it looks good... thanks.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh...I see what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhh, I thought since you had (500) listed you went from x10 rank increment to x500 which would have been Improved Range x5.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Shayuri there is actually a power in Ultimate Power called _Weapons Summoning_ which is pretty much what you are doing with your Array.

*WEAPON SUMMONING*
*Effect:* Array (Damage) *Action:* Free (active)
*Range:* Personal *Duration: * See description
*Saving Throw: * Toughness *Cost: * 2 points per rank
You can summon weapons out of nowhere. Summoned weapons
simply appear in your hand(s), ready to use. At the default level,
you can summon a weapon that provides a Ranged Damage effect
at your Weapon Summoning rank. It has the normal parameters
for such an effect and never runs out of ammunition, even if it’s
normally the sort of weapon that requires it.
Each additional weapon you can summon is acquired as an
Alternate Power feat: allocate the 2 power points per rank of your
Weapon Summoning Array to the weapon’s effects. So, for exam-
ple, you could summon grenades (Thrown Damage Explosion), a
sleep gas gun (Ranged Stun, Sleep), armor-piercing submachine
gun (Ranged Autofire Penetrating Damage), or any other suit-
able weapon, limited only by your available power points and the
Gamemaster’s approval.
You can only have one weapon in existence at a time, although
you may divide your Weapon Summoning power points to main-
tain multiple weapons at once if they’re acquired as part of the
same Alternate Power feat. If your Weapon Summoning is Dynamic
(see the Array structure description), then you can maintain mul-
tiple weapons at once, dividing your Array points among them as
you see fit each round. It takes only a free action to summon a
new weapon; any unused weapons vanish. The same happens with
any weapons taken from you or given to someone else, unless you
apply the Affects Others modifier (see Extras, following).


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

So I could just take 13 ranks of that...and free up 3 points...

Raise some saves, perhaps...

Thanks again! That's great!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> So I could just take 13 ranks of that...and free up 3 points...
> 
> Raise some saves, perhaps...
> 
> Thanks again! That's great!




Mmm actually the power requires Alternate Power Feats, so it doesnt really free up anything. 

I will take a look at the build and see if there are any tricks to beef up saves or to see if you need to fill out your caps. (Though you have a versatile character so there may be no need for the latter)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

...hahahha

So really, it's kind of what I already have...just more formal.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> ...hahahha
> 
> So really, it's kind of what I already have...just more formal.




Yep. Just thought it was kinda funny so I posted it.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2007)

The Powers in Ultimate Power are all like that... just some typical examples about what you can do with Effects and Power Structures.


And a little heads up... I will be away in a few hours and til friday, so if you want to start next week, Fusion will have to come a bit late to the opening party.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Milagroso, feel free to head over to my Mutant High if you wanna give it a try... Seems like it would be exactly the setting for someone just learning.
> 
> H4H : Here's Rumble, if you don't mind though, i'm still doing a couple little tweaks, are you planning on starting right away or do I have a day or so to fine-tune? (SPecifically I'm considering dropping Life Support).
> Also, my 'partial levitation' feature.. DO i need to take that as a feature, or could I use that as part of my Flight?
> ...




Yes you can use Flight to diminish your effects on the ground, but only as a sustained effect. With the Feature, I would allow it to be automatic.

A couple of concerns at a glance (havent actually point crunched yet.)

*Vibration Control* 2pp/rank
Area-Burst +1
Duration +1
Range -1
That should Equal 3pp per rank not 2pp per rank.

*Environmental Control/Hamper Movement * with the Flaw Limited to Targets on solid surface.
I understand what you are going for. But I dont think you would see many published builds with this Flaw on Hamper Movement. It is just implied in the SFX. If it starts to hamper you half the time I will reconsider.

*Flight* Why cant he fly in water or a vacuum? 

*Reflective * limited to physical melee. You already have to state a melee or ranged (or a tight theme) with the Reflective extra. Pretty much all melee will be physical. So this wont be an appropriate Flaw.

*Zero Base Attack and or Defense * and then buying up feats to compensate for a PP break. This is my _A number One Pet Peeve_ when looking at builds. Not to be harsh, but I dont like it. Not at all. Please change it.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yes you can use Flight to diminish your effects on the ground, but only as a sustained effect. With the Feature, I would allow it to be automatic.
> 
> A couple of concerns at a glance (havent actually point crunched yet.)
> 
> ...



You forgot Limited - 1 



> *Environmental Control/Hamper Movement * with the Flaw Limited to Targets on solid surface.
> I understand what you are going for. But I dont think you would see many published builds with this Flaw on Hamper Movement. It is just implied in the SFX. If it starts to hamper you half the time I will reconsider.



Normal Hamper Movement affects things flying, I figured an earthquake wouldn't.



> *Flight* Why cant he fly in water or a vacuum?



It just wasn't part my my view of the character.



> *Reflective * limited to physical melee. You already have to state a melee or ranged (or a tight theme) with the Reflective extra. Pretty much all melee will be physical. So this wont be an appropriate Flaw.



I figured there were 4 types (Physical Melee, Physical Ranged, Energy Melee, Energy Ranged) b/c those are the 4 types of damage listed under Immunity, and they all cost the same.



> *Zero Base Attack and or Defense * and then buying up feats to compensate for a PP break. This is my _A number One Pet Peeve_ when looking at builds. Not to be harsh, but I dont like it. Not at all. Please change it.




Hmm.. He allready has no skills, his only feats ARE those ones you don't like, and all his powers are ones required for my view of the character.  I could drop a couple Alternate Powers off Vibration control, and maybe the Hamper Movement effect, but..
Unfortuanately, It looks like I just simply can't afford this character.  I'll see if I can fix it, but I don't have my hopes very high.  gimme a day, if I haven't posted a fix, go with an alt.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> *Fusion*
> 
> [SBLOCK=Fusion]Power Level 10
> Power Points 150
> ...




Thanee,

A couple of concerns. 

How are your alternate forms giving you Attack Focus Melee, Improved Critical etc etc?
What are the Special FX behind this?

You list your Alt forms as Permanent, yet they have Alternate Powers. What is the effect you are going for by having these Permanent?

What exactly is more Noticable about your Protection then say, any other Exoskeletons and Power Armors that dont have Noticable?

Why does your third form (Personal Armor) actually increase in toughness and have such a massive Strike attack? What are the Special FX?

*Zero Base Attack* 'Nuff Said


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hmm.. He allready has no skills, his only feats ARE those ones you don't like, and all his powers are ones required for my view of the character.  I could drop a couple Alternate Powers off Vibration control, and maybe the Hamper Movement effect, but..
> Unfortuanately, It looks like I just simply can't afford this character.  I'll see if I can fix it, but I don't have my hopes very high.  gimme a day, if I haven't posted a fix, go with an alt.




No problem. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> You forgot Limited - 1
> 
> 
> .




Ahhh I didnt know you applied it to the Vibratory Control as well.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> How are your alternate forms giving you Attack Focus Melee, Improved Critical etc etc?
> What are the Special FX behind this?




Attack Focus... I probably could have used Accurate instead, but this was more straightforward. It's basically mechanical support for her attacks, kinda like a Powered Armor. She should be able to fight better with her armor than without.

Improved Critical is to represent the use of built-in/morphed weaponry. It's set to a level common weapons also are capable of.

The Overrun stuff is to give the car something special, too, other than its high Speed. Those feats seemed fitting.



> You list your Alt forms as Permanent, yet they have Alternate Powers. What is the effect you are going for by having these Permanent?




Alternate Form says either Sustained or Permanent under Duration. Since she shouldn't need to concentrate to keep it up, I picked Permanent, simply because it makes more sense. When she activates the appropriate Alternate Power, she is always in this form, until she switches the Array to another Alternate Power.



> What exactly is more Noticable about your Protection then say, any other Exoskeletons and Power Armors that dont have Noticable?




It's an Armor, that's quite Noticeable, isn't it? As I understand it, all actual armors should have this Drawback (as all Devices automatically do). Protection á la Superman isn't Noticeable.



> Why does your third form (Personal Armor) actually increase in toughness and have such a massive Strike attack? What are the Special FX?




I figured she would be able to make the material more dense, so to say, since she has less area to cover (not large as the other forms), hence the slight increase in protection, which the others make up for in size, though.

The Strike in the Personal Armor is using a variety of morphed weapons, while the Exoskeleton utilizes its greater Strength more.

Of course, it's also because the points and limits fit so nicely. 



> *Zero Base Attack* 'Nuff Said




Yeah, already saw that above. 

Fiona has had martial arts training, but never used a gun or anything, so I figured it would be fitting to give her a low ranged attack (just like an average person) and a moderate melee attack.

It's also a built-in Drawback, since she cannot make decent use of ranged attacks (she could technically get a ranged attack through Extra Effort).


Extra Effort is also one of the reasons, why I increased the Hero Points, to give her a bit of flexibility. She is technically capable of creating almost anything within the limits of her SFX, but usually keeps to stuff she knows and has experience with, therefore she has some fixed forms she uses a lot, but via Extra Effort, she could tap into her ability to do something else, every now and then. Also, she could be able to morph something in reaction to a situation, which could explain other uses of Hero Points. She doesn't do that a lot, hence it's not a common ability of her. That's about the thoughts I had there.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Attack Focus... I probably could have used Accurate instead, but this was more straightforward. It's basically mechanical support for her attacks, kinda like a Powered Armor. She should be able to fight better with her armor than without.




"Mechanical Support for her attacks" how does this work exactly? I really can't see it without A tactical Computer or Laser Sighting or Martial Arts moves downloaded onto a harddrive. Why does her skill level go up when armored?



> Improved Critical is to represent the use of built-in/morphed weaponry. It's set to a level common weapons also are capable of.




Okay so her auto/battlesuit form morphs weaponry! I missed this part of the concept.



> The Overrun stuff is to give the car something special, too, other than its high Speed. Those feats seemed fitting.




I like the overrun stuff. Flavorful and I can see the rationale.





> Alternate Form says either Sustained or Permanent under Duration. Since she shouldn't need to concentrate to keep it up, I picked Permanent, simply because it makes more sense. When she activates the appropriate Alternate Power, she is always in this form, until she switches the Array to another Alternate Power.




Permanent powers cant have altrernate powers. If you do not want her to concentrate to maintain her forms then you have to buy it up to Continuous.





> It's an Armor, that's quite Noticeable, isn't it? As I understand it, all actual armors should have this Drawback (as all Devices automatically do). Protection á la Superman isn't Noticeable.




I understand your rationale, but I am going to go with a precedent established by Published Builds (Freedom City. Instant Hero etc) and rule that it is inherent to your Alternate Form.
Unless it glows, shrieks, or is otherwise really Noticable, having a battlesuit is not enough.






> I figured she would be able to make the material more dense, so to say, since she has less area to cover (not large as the other forms), hence the slight increase in protection, which the others make up for in size, though.




I like this rationale.




> The Strike in the Personal Armor is using a variety of morphed weapons, while the Exoskeleton utilizes its greater Strength more.
> 
> Of course, it's also because the points and limits fit so nicely.




Heh! Yeah I understand it from a point crunching point of view. But not at all from a descriptor point of view.




<snip>

Bye
Thanee[/QUOTE]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> "Mechanical Support for her attacks" how does this work exactly? I really can't see it without A tactical Computer or Laser Sighting or Martial Arts moves downloaded onto a harddrive. Why does her skill level go up when armored?




Why does it have to be her skill level that goes up?

Attack Focus makes her more able to hit things. This could simply be, because she is stronger and faster. She doesn't need more skill for that. Attack Focus is just one means to achieve this among several possible options.

In D&D, if you gain Strength you also become better at hitting things. In M&M these are seperate and need to be bought up individually. That's pretty much it.



> Okay so her auto/battlesuit form morphs weaponry! I missed this part of the concept.




Well, that wasn't hard, since it wasn't written down anywhere specifically. 

Basically, if you havn't realized that by now, the concept is losely based on the Transformers from the movie. 

She could technically take on any form she wants within the limits of what material the car provides (which is far more high-tech than a typical sports car today, of course), but she typically uses forms she has experience with (the Alternate Forms listed on the sheet); others can only be used via Extra Effort. She can make minor changes, like morphing a blade out of her arm or somesuch, while in a form... that happens when she uses her Strike, for example.



> Permanent powers cant have altrernate powers.




I'm pretty sure, that Alternate Form must be an exception here... otherwise why would Alternate Form (a Power that is by definition 'Alternate') have a Duration of Permanent directly stated in the description?

I think it is meant to be like I used it, together with an Array... if you put the Array's points into the Alternate Form, it's then always on, you can't switch it on and off individually.



> I understand your rationale, but I am going to go with a precedent established by Published Builds (Freedom City. Instant Hero etc) and rule that it is inherent to your Alternate Form.
> Unless it glows, shrieks, or is otherwise really Noticable, having a battlesuit is not enough.




Take a look at Ultimate Power p. 72 right column under Drawbacks then. 

If you have a battlesuit built as a Device or as Equipment, then you do not take the Drawback, because it's already figured into the total, but this is neither a Device nor Equipment.



> Heh! Yeah I understand it from a point crunching point of view. But not at all from a descriptor point of view.




Like what else would make a Strike then, if not a weapon?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2007)

Got to go now... if there is anything you definitely want to be changed, we'll see about that on friday. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Why does it have to be her skill level that goes up?
> 
> Attack Focus makes her more able to hit things. This could simply be, because she is stronger and faster. She doesn't need more skill for that. Attack Focus is just one means to achieve this among several possible options
> 
> In D&D, if you gain Strength you also become better at hitting things. In M&M these are seperate and need to be bought up individually. That's pretty much it..




Mechanical Aid was a bit vague for me. Stating "she should be able to fight better while armored" also did not explain sufficiently. "Stronger and faster" so more effective in combat I am more apt to believe. Though it is hard for me to shake the point crunching aspect.





> I'm pretty sure, that Alternate Form must be an exception here... otherwise why would Alternate Form (a Power that is by definition 'Alternate') have a Duration of Permanent directly stated in the description?




To make permanently swarm, gaseous and metal (etc etc) characters easily.



> I think it is meant to be like I used it, together with an Array... if you put the Array's points into the Alternate Form, it's then always on, you can't switch it on and off individually.




Basically there would be no disadvantage to having it permanent then. Since you can take the points out and into something else.
I looked around. I am open to the fact that my interpretation could be incorrect, but I haven't seen any evidence to the contrary.






> Take a look at Ultimate Power p. 72 right column under Drawbacks then.
> 
> If you have a battlesuit built as a Device or as Equipment, then you do not take the Drawback, because it's already figured into the total, but this is neither a Device nor Equipment.




Thanee if it gave you ANY type of disadvantage (Like the thing) I would consider it. But it doesn't. You can turn it off...Look normal and walk into a restaurant. The frequency is therefor LESS then uncommon for this minor drawback. (page 106)

Thing has it Colossus doesn't....dig?




> Like what else would make a Strike then, if not a weapon?




You miss my point. Why do the weapons get better?? She has less strength and is smaller.
So why are they sharper/hit harder/whatever? She isn't stonger of faster in this form so why does she fight so well?

You are very good at point efficiency, I can see that. But I don't really need or want builds that are uber efficient that eke out every Power Point.

To be brutally honest. I like the concept..Not liking the build so much.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Though it is hard for me to shake the point crunching aspect.




Not sure what you mean there... how else should I do this, when I don't want to give her the whole combat ability while she is just a human?



> To make permanently swarm, gaseous and metal (etc etc) characters easily.




Ok, then I will have to see how to make it Continuous, because that's definitely necessary (makes no sense that she changes form on a lapse of concentration ).



> Basically there would be no disadvantage to having it permanent then. Since you can take the points out and into something else.
> I looked around. I am open to the fact that my interpretation could be incorrect, but I haven't seen any evidence to the contrary.




Well, I dunno.  Just saw it list Permanent and tried to figure out what it might mean.



> Thanee if it gave you ANY type of disadvantage (Like the thing) I would consider it. But it doesn't. You can turn it off...Look normal and walk into a restaurant. The frequency is therefor LESS then uncommon for this minor drawback. (page 106)
> 
> Thing has it Colossus doesn't....dig?




Actually, no.  I don't quite get it as it seems totally straightforward to me, though I think I know what you mean. It's a Power Drawback, though, not a Character Drawback. It only applies when the Power is used, obviously, just like a battlesuit Device, which is only Noticeable when you put it on. 



> You miss my point. Why do the weapons get better?? She has less strength and is smaller.
> So why are they sharper/hit harder/whatever? She isn't stonger of faster in this form so why does she fight so well?




Well, if you don't like it that way, I can put the Strike down to a lower level. Not a problem, her primary form for melee combat is the exoskeleton, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Actually, no.  I don't quite get it as it seems totally straightforward to me, though I think I know what you mean. It's a Power Drawback, though, not a Character Drawback. It only applies when the Power is used, obviously, just like a battlesuit Device, which is only Noticeable when you put it on.




My final ruling on the matter is Noticable is implicit to Alternate Form.
Being metal, shadow, gaseous etc, is all Noticable and inherent to Alt Form.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Mark,

Swapped out 2 ranks of both Melee Focus and Ranged Focus for Base Attack.

Tweaked some things to keep in line with Ultimate Power's Shrinking and still have your caps filled. Let me know what you think.

[sblock]"*----------Character Details---------*
*Player Name:* 
*Character Name:* 
*Character Alias:* Shaolin Beaver
*GM's Name:* 
*Age:* 
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Hair:* 
*Eyes:* 
*Power Level:* 10
*Power Points:* 150
*Appearance:* 
--------------------------------------

*----------Background---------*

--------------------------------------

*----------Ability Scores---------*
*Strength:* 10 (0/+2)
*Dexterity:* 20 (+5)
*Constitution:* 16 (+3)
*Intelligence:* 11 (0)
*Wisdom:* 18 (+4)
*Charisma:* 11 (0)
--------------------------------------

*----------Saves---------*
*Toughness:* +8
*Fortitude:* +8
*Reflex:* +15
*Willpower:* +10
--------------------------------------

*----------Combat---------*
*Attack Bonus:* +15 (melee), +8 (ranged)
*Damage Bonus:* Unarmed +0
*Grapple:* +16
*Defense Bonus:* +12 (+7 flat footed)
*Initiative:* +9
--------------------------------------

*----------Lifting Capacity---------*
*Light Load:* 25 lbs
*Medium Load:* 50 lbs
*Heavy Load:* 75 lbs
*Max Load:* 150 lbs
*Push/Drag:* 375 lbs
--------------------------------------

*----------Movement Rate---------*
*Base Speed:* 20 ft/r / 45 ft/r / 90 ft/r
*Leap:* 10 ft / 5 ft / 2 ft
*Swimming:* 500 ft/r
--------------------------------------

*----------Skills---------*

*Acrobatics* - 12 (+17)
*Concentration* - 9 (+13)
*Craft: Structural* - 4 (+4)
*Escape Artist* - 10 (+15)
*Intimidate* - -2 (--2)
*Knowledge: Theology and Philosophy* - 5 (+5)
*Notice* - 6 (+10)
*Search* - 6 (+6)
*Sense Motive* - 12 (+16)
*Stealth* - 8 (+13)
*Survival* - 0 (+4)
--------------------------------------

*----------Feats---------*
*Acrobatic Bluff:* Feint and trick using Acrobatics rather than Bluff
*Assessment:* Know a subject's relative offensive and defensive ability
*Attack Focus (Melee) (7):* +7 bonus to melee attack rolls
*Blind-Fight:* Re-roll miss chances from concealment
*Defensive Attack:* Reduce attack bonus to increase defense bonus
*Defensive Roll (6):* +6 Toughness save bonus
*Evasion (1):* Suffer 1/2 damage from attacks allowing a Reflex save
*Grappling Finesse:* Grapple checks use Dex & retain dodge bonus
*Improved Critical (2):* Strike
*Improved Initiative (1):* +4 bonus on initiative checks
*Improved Sunder:* +4 bonus on attack rolls to hit an object
*Improved Trip:* +4 bonus on trip checks, opponent can't trip you
*Power Attack:* Reduce attack bonus to increase damage bonus
*Prone Fighting:* No penalty for fighting while prone
*Redirect:* Trick an opponent into hitting someone else
*Set-Up:* Transfer the benefit of a combat bonus to an ally
*Stunning Attack:* Your unarmed attack can stun an opponent
*Takedown Attack (2):* Gain addtl melee attack & 5 ft step when you drop an opponent
*Trance:* Go into a deathlike trance that slows breathing
*Ultimate Effort (1):* Sense Motive
*Uncanny Dodge:* Hearing
--------------------------------------

*----------Powers---------*
*Shrinking* {} - Power Rank 4 - Cost 5 (1 * 4 + 1)
_Extras:_ Duration
_Flaws:_ Duration
_Power Feats:_ Innate

*Strike* {} - Power Rank 5 - Cost 5 (1 * 5)

*Swimming* {} - Power Rank 2 - Cost 2 (1 * 2)
--------------------------------------


*----------Cost Summary---------*
*Abilities:* 30
*Combat:* 36
*Saves:* 21
*Skills:* 17
*Feats:* 34
*Powers:* 12
*Total Cost:* 150
--------------------------------------"[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Darwin,

I forgot to add your speak w/ plants.  :\ 

I will see what I can do...


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 12, 2007)

It's ok, if you can't work it in, or you could take a little off the pollen cloud,


I was trying not to be  a point cruncher by not maxing every thing out and you seemed to go ahead and max it all anyways.



Ok, after digging through the build, have a couple of questions, and one comment

Firstly, why did you put Contagious and Poison on the Emotion Control?  Not a complaint, cool idea and I like it, just wondering why you chose to do it, and do you think it should have sense dependant (olfactory) 

Secondly,  What does the independant extra do?  I can't find it anywhere

THird, I don't really like her having Sufficate she wouldn't do that.   I guess you could put th e GM controlled flaw on it if you wanted to save it for Tendril just going nuts.


----------



## Insight (Aug 12, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Insight,
> 
> I just went over Torque. Just a couple of things.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure what version of my character you're looking at, but some of your comments make me think what you're looking at differs quite a bit from what I posted most recently.

Also, you seem to be under the belief that Dex adds to Defense and Ranged Attacks.  It does not, unless you're making a major change to the game mechanics.  So I still need Attack Spec.

Also, my Force Field ranks are too high (they break PL when combined with my normal Toughness bonus).  I'm dropping it to 7 ranks (PL max is 10 for Toughness save bonus, so that would make +10).

You're right about the 30pt array probably being overkill.  I was trying to make it so that Torque could use one power at full ranks as well as another at say half ranks, but looking at it again, that doesn't seem necessary.

I'm going to post a new version shortly.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

Allright, lets try this again...
I had to retool several things, but I think I've got it now..
BTW, was it specificallly the Hamper Movement you had a problem with 'coming from the ground'?  I dropped it completely, but still have Earthquake limited to the same thing, as I figure that IS a drawback, since it means it can't harm flying characters (ANd I can't use it while RUMBLE himself is flying either).
I dropped the Limit on Reflective, and just left it at Melee.
Also, in his Vibration control Array, I wanted to make the 'vibratory attunement' effect his Always-On effect, b/c it's the only passive one, but the vibration control 'base' effect is a blast... Can I change it so that I 'default' to the passive stuff instead, since they have the same cost and it's basically a container structure that's an alternate effect of Vibration Control?

[sblock=Rumble Revised]

STR: 30(+10)*18 Before Density* (Effective 60 for lifting)
DEX: 10(+0)
CON: 30(+10)
INT: 10(+0)
WIS: 10(+0)
CHA: 10(+0)

Defense: 16(+4 base + 2 Dodge)
Attack: +6 base (+10 Melee, +10 Shockwave)
Grapple: +22 (6 base +10 STR + 6 SuperStrength)
Saves : 
Tough: +14 (Impervious: 10 vs energy, 14 vs physical) (Reflective: Physical)
Fort +10(10con) Ref +5(5) Will +5(5)
Init : +0
Speed: 100'/round, 10 MpH (Flight), 100'/round, 10 Mph(Burrowing)
Knockback: 16

Skills: 

Feats: Attack specialization: Shockwave 2, Attack Focus:Melee 4, Dodge Focus 2

Powers: 
*Density 6 [Continuous/Permanent, Innate(1)] (19pp) 
*+12 Str, +3 Impervious Toughness, +2 Immovable, +2 Super-Strength, 6' Tall, 1000 Lbs]
Enhanced Super-Strength 4 [on top of density's 2 = 6] (8pp)
Feature: Partial Levitation [subconscoiusly uses his flight to dampen his weight when walking, so he doesn't damage floors/sidewalks. (Continuous)] (1pp)
Protection 1 [Impervious+11, Limitedhysical(4); Reflective+14, Physical] (24pp)
Flight 1 [10 Mph; Limited - Not in Vacuum or Water(-1)] (1pp)

Vibration Control 10 (22 pp + 5 Alt Powers = 27 pp)
MAIN : Earthquake [Vibration Control 10, Area:Burst, Duration: Concentration, Touch Range, Progress Area (10'/rank), Indirect (From Ground)] *Limited: contact with solid surface. (ground, building, etc).
AP: Shockwave [Vibration Control 10, normal blast]
AP: Crumble [Corrossion 10, Limited: Objects]
AP: Stun 10
AP: Trip 10
AP: Vibratory Attunement [Super-Movement(Sure-Footed 4, Water-Walking 1, Affects Others); Super-Senses (Tremorsense, Echolocation); Burrowing 4 (Ranged)]

Trade-offs: -4 Def, +4 Toughness
28 Abilities + 10 Saves + 8 Feats + 20 Combat + 80 Powers = 146/150pp
4pp left

His true past and Origin are a mystery - Even to himself. He can't remember anything earlier than about 10 years ago, during his teens. He remembers waking up one morning in a ditch, not remembering anything, and seeing blown up vehicles all around. There was some sort of monster lurching down the high way, throwing cars left and right. Someone had to stop it, and at that moment, the earth started shaking, and Rumble knew that he was that Someone.

[sblock=background possibilities]

#1 : He's an Alien from a high-gravity, high-density world. His species are all very big, dense, strong, and can fly. THe vibration power was something strange in him.. like a mutation for a human. 
#2 : Second Generation Super-Hero. He has some aspects of both of his parents (Flight/Strength), as well as powers of his own.(The Vibrations)

Either way, Rumble wouldn't know any of this, of course, since he woke up dazed and fighting a monster one day. When I decide on one of the backgrounds I'll flesh it out a bit more [/sblock]
[/sblock]
I have a couple things left I have to check, but I think that's pretty much it.


----------



## Insight (Aug 12, 2007)

*New Version of Torque*
Notes:
Increased DEX to 16 (2pp)
Increased BAB and BDB by 1 each (4pp)
Moved a few skill points around - no pp change
Added 2 ranks of Dodge Focus (Defense is now at PL cap when not flat-footed) (2pp)
Dropped Force Field to 7 (Toughness save is now at PL cap when force field is engaged (3+7) (-3pp)
Dropped Friction Control array to 10 ranks (-10pp)
Added Dynamic to the AP - Penetrating (1pp)
Dropped the AP - Nullify (Movement) - seemed to overlap with Slow and Snare (-2pp)
Increased Immunity to include all Heat effects/dmg (5pp)

***

*TORQUE [PL 10] 150pp*
*Concept*: High-school kid who’s just gained kinetic and friction control powers, and also a strange secondary mutation: pheromones that attract the opposite sex.
*Appearance*: Caucasian, 16 years old, 5’8”, 165 lbs, dyed short black hair, piercing green eyes, eyebrow ring, nose ring, tattoos side of neck, right shoulder, left forearm, back of both hands, usually wearing jeans and a black concert t-shirt of some kind or another.

[sblock=ABILITY SCORES]
*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR* 10
*DEX* 16
*CON* 13
*INT* 14
*WIS* 11
*CHA* 14/24
*Subtotal*: *18pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES]
*ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES*
*BAB* +7
*BDB* +6
*TOUGH* +3
*FORT* +3
*REFLEX* +7
*WILL* +5
*Subtotal*: *(39+18) 57pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=SKILLS]
*SKILLS*
Bluff [4] +11, Computers [4] +6, Disable Device [4] +6, Gather Information [5] +12, Knowledge (pop culture) [4] +6, Knowledge (technology) [2] +4, Perform (dance) [5] +12, Perform (singing) [6] +13, Perform (stringed) [6] +13.
_40 ranks total_
*Subtotal*: *(10+57) 67pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=FEATS]
*FEATS*
Attack Specialization – Blast [1], Attractive [2], Dodge Focus [4], Favored Environment (Frictionless), Move-by Action, Taunt.
*Subtotal*: *(10+67) 77pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=POWERS]
*POWERS*
*ENHANCED CHARISMA 10*. *10pp*.
*FORCE FIELD 7*.  *7pp*.
*FRICTION CONTROL ARRAY 10* [20pp array; Based on Trip (Ex: Area Burst (+1); Fl: No Range (-1); PF: Dynamic; 2pp/rank); PF: AP – Apply Penetrating to a Physical Attack (Ex: Loses if Applied to Other (+0), Ranged (+1); PF: Dynamic; 2pp/rank), AP – Blast (Heat; 2pp/rank), AP – Environmental Control (Hampered Movement (Half); PF: Dynamic; 1pp/rank), AP – Environmental Control (Heat; PF: Dynamic; 1 pp/rank), AP – Move Object (PF: Dynamic; 2pp/rank), AP – Paralyze (Ex: Ranged (+1); Fl: Slow (-1); 2pp/rank), AP – Snare (Ex: Area Burst (+1); Fl: No Range (-1); PF: Dynamic; 2pp/rank)].  *33pp*.  
*IMMUNITY 1* [Own Powers].  *1pp*.
*IMMUNITY 10* [all Heat Effects].  *10pp*.
*PHEROMONES 2* [Fl: Only Opposite Sex (-1), 5ft Range (-1)].  *4pp*.
*SPEED 2*.  *2pp*.
*SUPER-MOVEMENT 3* [Sure-Footed, Wall-Crawling, Water-Walking].  *6pp*.
*Subtotal*: *(73+77) 150pp*.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> It's ok, if you can't work it in, or you could take a little off the pollen cloud,
> 
> 
> I was trying not to be  a point cruncher by not maxing every thing out and you seemed to go ahead and max it all anyways.




Filling out PL caps is good for a published adventure as long as everything is thematically appropriate.





> Ok, after digging through the build, have a couple of questions, and one comment
> 
> Firstly, why did you put Contagious and Poison on the Emotion Control?  Not a complaint, cool idea and I like it, just wondering why you chose to do it, and do you think it should have sense dependant (olfactory)




You had a lot of points leftover for the Emotion Control "slot" and it seemed thematically appropriate. 



> Secondly,  What does the independant extra do?  I can't find it anywhere




ah it is in Ultimate Power

INDEPENDENT +0 MODIFIER
Applied to a sustained effect, this modifier makes its duration inde-
pendent of the user and based instead on the number of power
points in the effect. The effect occurs normally and then fades at
a rate of 1 power point of effectiveness per round until it is gone.
While it lasts, it requires no attention or maintenance from the user,
like a continuous duration effect, although it can still be countered
or nullified (also like a continuous effect). This is like a combination
of the Duration (continuous) and Fades modifiers. An Independent
Alternate Power continues to function even when the Array is
switched to a different configuration. If an effect is not sustained,
modify its duration before applying this modifier.
Independent is useful for effects like Create Object (for objects
that fade or melt away), Environmental Control (for changes to the
environment that slowly return to normal), or Obscure (for obscured
areas that slowly shrink and disappear, like the effects of a smoke
or gas grenade). The Slow Fade power feat can modify the rate at
which the Independent effect fades, and the Total Fade modifier
can keep it at full strength until its duration runs out, although the
GM should approve any increases in the fade duration as best suits
the effect and the series.

The SFX is you put out the obscuring cloud of pollen and it eventually dissappates. You dont have to concentrate to maintain it.



> THird, I don't really like her having Sufficate she wouldn't do that.   I guess you could put th e GM controlled flaw on it if you wanted to save it for Tendril just going nuts.




Its gone! Descriptively Pollen can cause people to have an allergic reaction (asthma hayfever etc)
But anything you dont want to have is nixed.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what version of my character you're looking at, but some of your comments make me think what you're looking at differs quite a bit from what I posted most recently.




Hmmm. (checking) No, it was the latest. Which comments?



> Also, you seem to be under the belief that Dex adds to Defense and Ranged Attacks.  It does not, unless you're making a major change to the game mechanics.  So I still need Attack Spec.




LOL...No. Not to toot my own horn but I am pretty familiar with 2e.

Friction Control as described in Ultimate Power is a _Perception_ Power.

This means there is no attack roll. What I was suggesting is that I would prefer you use the Power as presented in Ultimate Power (instead of rebuilding it again from the ground up) and I am allowing Kinetic Control alternate powers due to your impressive description of how your powers work.

If there is no attack roll attack specializtion is not needed.

So 10 ranks of Friction control *is* a 30pp array. With the APs already described and mathed out in the book. I really would prefer to use this version as it does everything you originally wanted w/o an attack roll.

Unless you wanted an attack roll! Players usually only make a Perception power ranged to make use of Improved Crit or Power Attack.




> Also, my Force Field ranks are too high (they break PL when combined with my normal Toughness bonus).  I'm dropping it to 7 ranks (PL max is 10 for Toughness save bonus, so that would make +10).




You are allowed a +13 toughness with a 17 defense no need to change.



> You're right about the 30pt array probably being overkill.  I was trying to make it so that Torque could use one power at full ranks as well as another at say half ranks, but looking at it again, that doesn't seem necessary.
> 
> I'm going to post a new version shortly.




Heh! As I said above Friction Control 10 *is* a 30 point array!

If you do not have Ultimate Power handy let me know.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 13, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Its gone! Descriptively Pollen can cause people to have an allergic reaction (asthma hayfever etc)
> But anything you dont want to have is nixed.




Oh I understand Pollen suffocates me... lol

I just saw it as dirty watching someone choke and die when so few other attacks in the game are lethal.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> Oh I understand Pollen suffocates me... lol
> 
> I just saw it as dirty watching someone choke and die when so few other attacks in the game are lethal.




It is dirty! Its fun sometimes as a GM, having characters try not to use any lethal force but have it at thier disposal and oh so tempting. 

More points to buy back Speak w/ plants though!


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 13, 2007)

Think I'll just drop suffocate and hang on to the 1 point..  if I get more later I can buy speak with plants.

Cuz I like her how she is, don't wanna go tampering...


I am starting to get a little worried  about one thing Torque attractive 16 year old male, with pheromone control,  Tendril, attractive 18 year old female with love inducing pollen spores....      um yeah.....


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> Think I'll just drop suffocate and hang on to the 1 point..  if I get more later I can buy speak with plants.
> 
> Cuz I like her how she is, don't wanna go tampering...
> 
> ...




Mmmhmm!  

anyway  TOO LATE! I did tinkering.
One rank of Attack Specialization Knoecked your attack bonus to a very respectable +8
(This is what attack specialization is for IMHO) gave us enough points to rebuy Comprehend

[sblock=Tendril final version?]"*----------Character Details---------*
*Player Name:* 
*Character Name:* 
*Character Alias:* Tendril
*GM's Name:* 
*Age:* 
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Hair:* 
*Eyes:* 
*Power Level:* 10
*Power Points:* 150
*Appearance:* 
--------------------------------------

*----------Background---------*

--------------------------------------

*----------Ability Scores---------*
*Strength:* 30/14 (+10/+2)
*Dexterity:* 18 (+4)
*Constitution:* 16 (+3)
*Intelligence:* 10 (0)
*Wisdom:* 12 (+1)
*Charisma:* 14 (+2)
--------------------------------------

*----------Saves---------*
*Toughness:* +7
*Fortitude:* +5
*Reflex:* +7
*Willpower:* +2
--------------------------------------

*----------Combat---------*
*Attack Bonus:* +8
*Damage Bonus:* Unarmed +2 (+10 Tendrils)
*Grapple:* +10 (+26 Tendrils)
*Defense Bonus:* +13 (+4 flat footed)
*Initiative:* +4
--------------------------------------

*----------Lifting Capacity---------*
*Light Load:* 532 lbs
*Medium Load:* 1064 lbs
*Heavy Load:* 1600 lbs
*Max Load:* 1.6 tons
*Push/Drag:* 4.0 tons
--------------------------------------

*----------Movement Rate---------*
*Base Speed:* 30 ft/r / 60 ft/r / 120 ft/r
*Leap:* 20 ft / 10 ft / 5 ft
--------------------------------------

*----------Skills---------*

*Acrobatics* - 4 (+8)
*Bluff* - 8 (+10)
*Climb* - 6 (+16)
*Concentration* - 0 (+1)
*Diplomacy* - 10 (+12)
*Disguise* - 0 (+2)
*Escape Artist* - 0 (+4)
*Gather Info* - 0 (+2)
*Handle Animal* - 0 (+2)
*Intimidate* - 0 (+2)
*Knowledge: Current Event* - 3 (+3)
*Knowledge: Popular Culture* - 5 (+5)
*Notice* - 0 (+1)
*Sense Motive* - 0 (+1)
*Stealth* - 0 (+4)
*Survival* - 0 (+1)
*Swim* - 0 (+10)
--------------------------------------

*----------Feats---------*
*Ambidexterity:* Eliminate off-hand penalties
*Attack Specialization (1):* +2 to attack w. Tendrils
*Defensive Roll (4):* +4 Toughness save bonus
*Improved Disarm (1):* +2 bonus on attack rolls to disarm
*Improved Grab:* Grapple as a free action after a successful attack
*Improved Grapple:* Make grapple checks with only one hand
*Improved Pin:* -4 penalty on grappling checks against you
*Improved Throw:* Opponent uses lesser of Str or Dex against trip attacks
*Improved Trip:* +4 bonus on trip checks, opponent can't trip you

--------------------------------------

*----------Powers---------*
*Tendrils*
*Additional Limbs* {} - Power Rank 4 - Cost 6 (1 * 4 + 2)
_Power Feats:_ Split Attack x2

*Elongation* {} - Power Rank 6 - Cost 3 (0.5 * 6)
_Flaws:_ Limited (Tendrils Only)

*Super-Movement (Swinging)* {} - Power Rank 1 - Cost 2 (2 * 1)

*Trip* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 5 (0.5 * 10)
_Flaws:_ Range

*Enhanced Strength* {} - Power Rank 16 - Cost 8 (0.5 * 16)
_Flaws:_ Limited (Tendrils Only)

*Shield* {} - Power Rank 5 - Cost 5 (1 * 5)

*Photosynthesis*
*Immunity (Own Powers, Starvation)* {} - Power Rank 2 - Cost 2 (1 * 2)

*Pollen*
*Stun* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 30 (3 * 10)
_Extras:_ Area (Cloud)

*Emotion Control * {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 1 
_Extras:_ Area (Cloud), Alternate Save (Fort), Contagious, Poison
_Flaws:_ Limited (Love only), Range x2

*Obscure (Visual, Olfactory)* {} - Power Rank 10 - Cost 1 
_Extras:_ Independent
_Flaws:_ Range

_*Speak with Plants*_
*Comprehend* {} - Power Rank 2 - Cost 4 (2 * 2) 

--------------------------------------


*----------Cost Summary---------*
*Abilities:* 24
*Combat:* 32
*Saves:* 6
*Skills:* 9
*Feats:* 12
*Powers:* 67
*Total Cost:* 150
--------------------------------------"[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 13, 2007)

awesome,   I agree Final Version...


"Let's all see if we can't have a little fun."


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Allright, lets try this again...
> I had to retool several things, but I think I've got it now..
> BTW, was it specificallly the Hamper Movement you had a problem with 'coming from the ground'?  I dropped it completely, but still have Earthquake limited to the same thing, as I figure that IS a drawback, since it means it can't harm flying characters (ANd I can't use it while RUMBLE himself is flying either).
> I dropped the Limit on Reflective, and just left it at Melee.
> ...




Looks great. 

Only a couple of minor things.

Having a 18 base strength and a 6 density makes it a 32 str total. I assume you want a 16 base strength instead?

This AP
_Vibratory Attunement [Super-Movement(Sure-Footed 4, Water-Walking 1, Affects Others); Super-Senses (Tremorsense, Echolocation); Burrowing 4 (Ranged)]_

All the permanent effects would be considered bought from permanent to sustained.

You have the affects others extra this ONLY affects others. To affect yourself and others it has to be a +1 extra and would make it too many points for the AP.

To buy burrowing to ranged from personal would be a +2 extra.

Without either of those it is 20 pp altogether in the slot. Add those extras it would be 33pp.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

> Also, in his Vibration control Array, I wanted to make the 'vibratory attunement' effect his Always-On effect, b/c it's the only passive one, but the vibration control 'base' effect is a blast... Can I change it so that I 'default' to the passive stuff instead, since they have the same cost and it's basically a container structure that's an alternate effect of Vibration Control?




You surely can switch it to that and not switch it back sure...But the Permanent powers are considered sustained so you can use them in an array.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

I am really hoping to start this week.

*Genesis* is done
*Tendril * looks done.
*Rumble* is at least _very_ close to done.
Waiting to hear from Mark Chance on *Shaolin Beaver.* (Though there really were hardly any changes there) but I think is done.
Hopefully Insight and I will come to an agreement on Friction Control for *Torque* very soon. 

Thanee however is out of town for a week and build for *Fusion* still needs work. 

I am strongly considering an alt so we dont have to wait to start playing.

Would this be a jerky thing to do?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

Given that he didn't know that would happen, it'd be a bit jerky, yeah.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Given that he didn't know that would happen, it'd be a bit jerky, yeah.




Yeah..I wish I had known earlier that there would be a week-long absence, but I don't wish to punish someone for real life.  :\ 

So then Best Case scenario would be starting the 18th-19th? (Providing we get the character done friday night)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

Alternatively, you might start with some of the cast...let us shoot the breeze IC a bit...then when everyone's ready advance the plot.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2007)

> Only a couple of minor things.
> 
> Having a 18 base strength and a 6 density makes it a 32 str total. I assume you want a 16 base strength instead?



Density is +2 str/rank.  6 X 2 = 12.  12 + 18 = 30.



> This AP
> Vibratory Attunement [Super-Movement(Sure-Footed 4, Water-Walking 1, Affects Others); Super-Senses (Tremorsense, Echolocation); Burrowing 4 (Ranged)]
> 
> All the permanent effects would be considered bought from permanent to sustained.



OK


> You have the affects others extra this ONLY affects others. To affect yourself and others it has to be a +1 extra and would make it too many points for the AP.
> To buy burrowing to ranged from personal would be a +2 extra.
> Without either of those it is 20 pp altogether in the slot. Add those extras it would be 33pp.




Actually, I DID count affects others as +1.  
Sure footed 4, water-walking 1 is 5pp normall.  Affects Others +1 on them = 10 pp.
Tremorsense and Echolocation each cost 3 ranks = 6pp.  
Burrowing is 1pp/rank = 4pp.  I screwed up on the Ranged though, so I'll just leave burrowing at normal.  that's a total of 20pp.


Also, 







> Yeah..I wish I had known earlier that there would be a week-long absence, but I don't wish to punish someone for real life.
> 
> So then Best Case scenario would be starting the 18th-19th? (Providing we get the character done friday night)



Yeah, Life can sure get in the way of fun sometimes, eh? 
18th-19th works for me... Or Shayuri's suggestion.


EDIT: ALso, anybody got ideas for what to spend my last 4 points on? (Hmm... Power Attack....)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Density is +2 str/rank.  6 X 2 = 12.  12 + 18 = 30.




stupid spreadsheet! Ya got me   




> Actually, I DID count affects others as +1.
> Sure footed 4, water-walking 1 is 5pp normall.  Affects Others +1 on them = 10 pp.
> Tremorsense and Echolocation each cost 3 ranks = 6pp.
> Burrowing is 1pp/rank = 4pp.  I screwed up on the Ranged though, so I'll just leave burrowing at normal.  that's a total of 20pp.




Super-Movement costs 2pp per rank to start so 5 ranks costs 10pp, affects others brings it to 15pp.



> Also,
> Yeah, Life can sure get in the way of fun sometimes, eh?
> 18th-19th works for me... Or Shayuri's suggestion.




Thinking about changing the opening. Or maybe run a mini encounter....


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Super-Movement costs 2pp per rank to start so 5 ranks costs 10pp, affects others brings it to 15pp.




My book has it as 1pp.  *checks* So does my Ultimate Powers book... Are you sure about that?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> My book has it as 1pp.  *checks* So does my Ultimate Powers book... Are you sure about that?




Now you are messing with me!

SUPER-MOVEMENT
Type: Movement Action: Move (active)
Range: Personal Duration: Sustained
Saving Throw: None Cost: *2 points per rank*

Yep really really sure.

You sure you are looking at Super-Movement?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

Says 2pp in mine.

Are you looking at Super Senses? It's on the facing page, and is 1pp per rank...


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Says 2pp in mine.
> 
> Are you looking at Super Senses? It's on the facing page, and is 1pp per rank...




Thx Shay.


So any ideas for the name of your Supergroup???

Anyone..anyone..Bueller?


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 13, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Waiting to hear from Mark Chance on *Shaolin Beaver.*




I'm good to go.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> So any ideas for the name of your Supergroup???




Shaolin Beaver's Super-Achievers.

Duh.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 13, 2007)

I think that starting letting us get in character and talk then start the action when he gets back is the way to go.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2007)

Super-Movement is 1pp/rank in BOTH my books, and yes I'm sure it's Super Movement.  Super Senses is on the next page.
That's really weird... OK, well you're the DM, so I can't argue with you, if you say it's 2, then It's 2 now.  I'll drop one rank of Sure-Footed, meaning it'll be...

Sure footed 3, water-walking 1 (Affects Others +1) = 12 pp.
Tremorsense and Echolocation 3 ranks each = 6pp. 
Burrowing 1pp/rank = 4pp. 
Total = 22pp.

There.

As for the name...  Does that mean we're supposed to be an established group, as opposed to a group of individual super-heroes who come together for a crisis?  
I had originally assumed we weren't allready an official "group" but that most of us had probably worked with at least one other hero and knew/knew OF each other.

While i do my last minute tweaks, I think Rumble's ready to start IC chatter.. Nothing Major's going to change, I think.


----------



## Insight (Aug 13, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am really hoping to start this week.
> 
> *Genesis* is done
> *Tendril * looks done.
> ...




Yeah, I'll get to it tonight.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 14, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll get to it tonight.




Basically the Array I proposed was straight Friction Control 10 from the book with the additional APs you wanted from Kinetic Control.

It did everything you wanted in your first draft but was at Perception range.


----------



## Insight (Aug 14, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Basically the Array I proposed was straight Friction Control 10 from the book with the additional APs you wanted from Kinetic Control.
> 
> It did everything you wanted in your first draft but was at Perception range.




That's fine.  I ran out of time last night, so assume that's what Torque will have.  No sense in waiting for me to make last minute changes to get the game started.

Do we have an RG thread?  I suppose I can repost Torque again, but I think it'd make more sense to just have our characters all in one place for updates and such.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey there! 

Unexpected, but there actually is a wireless access point here since a few weeks, so I can get online, but access is kinda spotty and limited... but at least it works. 



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Thanee however is out of town for a week and build for *Fusion* still needs work.




Yeah, sorry for the inconvenience... will see that I can make the appropriate changes to the sheet from here, so you are happy with it. 



> ...so we dont have to wait to start playing.




Just go ahead and start... I might be a bit silent during the next two days, but on friday I'm back home with full access. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Aug 15, 2007)

Absent a RG Thread, this will have to do.  New version of Torque:

*TORQUE [PL 10] 150pp*
*Concept*: High-school kid who’s just gained kinetic and friction control powers, and also a strange secondary mutation: pheromones that attract the opposite sex.
*Appearance*: Caucasian, 16 years old, 5’8”, 165 lbs, dyed short black hair, piercing green eyes, eyebrow ring, nose ring, tattoos side of neck, right shoulder, left forearm, back of both hands, usually wearing jeans and a black concert t-shirt of some kind or another.
*Trade-Offs*: +12 Toughness / +8 Defense 

[sblock=ABILITY SCORES]
*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR* 10
*DEX* 16
*CON* 13
*INT* 14
*WIS* 11
*CHA* 14/24
*Subtotal*: *18pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES]
*ATTACK, DAMAGE, SAVES*
*BAB* +6
*BDB* +6
*TOUGH* +1/+3
*FORT* +3
*REFLEX* +8
*WILL* +5
*Subtotal*: *(36+18) 56pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=SKILLS]
*SKILLS*
Bluff [4] +11, Computers [2] +4, Disable Device [2] +4, Gather Information [4] +11, Knowledge (physical sciences) [2] +4, Knowledge (pop culture) [4] +6, Knowledge (technology) [2] +4, Perform (dance) [4] +11, Perform (singing) [6] +13, Perform (stringed) [6] +13.
_36 ranks total_
*Subtotal*: *(9+54) 63pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=FEATS]
*FEATS*
Attractive [2], Defensive Roll [2], Dodge Focus [2], Favored Environment (Frictionless), Move-by Action, Taunt.
*Subtotal*: *(9+63) 72pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=POWERS]
*POWERS*
*ENHANCED CHARISMA 10*. *10pp*.
*FORCE FIELD 9*.  *9pp*.
*FRICTION CONTROL ARRAY 10* [30pp array; Based on Environmental Control (Hampered Movement (One Quarter); Ex: Perception Range (+1); 3pp/rank); PF: Dynamic (applied to array), *DAP* – Apply Penetrating to a Physical Attack (Ex: Loses if Applied to Other (+0), Perception Range (+2); 3pp/rank), *AP* – Blast (Heat; Ex: Concentration Duration (+1), Perception Range (+1); Fl: Limited (Moving Objects Only; -1); 3pp/rank), *DAP* – Environmental Control (Extreme Heat; Ex: Perception Range (+1); 3 pp/rank), *DAP* – Move Object (Ex: Perception Range (+1); 3pp/rank), *AP* – Paralyze (Ex: Perception Range (+2); Fl: Slow (-1); 3pp/rank), *AP* - Snare (Ex: Area Burst (+1), Perception Range (+1); 3pp/rank), *AP* – Trip (Ex: Area Burst (+1), Perception Range (+1); 3pp/rank)].  *41pp*.  
*IMMUNITY 6* [Own Powers, Heat Damage].  *6pp*.
*PHEROMONES 2* [Fl: Only Opposite Sex (-1), 5ft Range (-1)].  *4pp*.
*SPEED 2*.  *2pp*.
*SUPER-MOVEMENT 3* [Sure-Footed, Wall-Crawling, Water-Walking].  *6pp*.
*Subtotal*: *(78+72) 150pp*.[/sblock]

[sblock=COMPLICATIONS]
1. Secret Identity (Jared Stockwell)
2. Has Trouble Fending Off Female Attention.   [/sblock]

[sblock=BACKGROUND IN BRIEF]
Born to James and Elizabeth Stockwell, Jared has lived in Freedom City for all of his 16 years.  His father, an astrophysicist specializing in aerodynamics, is a highly sought-after consultant, and has worked for AEGIS for the past five years.  Jared's mother, Elizabeth, an independent talent scout, worked with Jared after the teenager formed his own band, and recently managed to book the band, Taunting Nietzche, on a national tour showcase featuring other teenage bands. 

During the summer between his Freshman and Sophomore years, Jared worked for his father in a number of experiments.  Following one of these experiments, Jared noticed that he was slipping and sliding a lot, often for no apparent reason.  Jared also noticed that he was faster on his skateboard, and during the school year, would sometimes have trouble holding onto things like basketballs and metal objects during shop class.

Eventually, Jared learned he could control this "slipperiness", and could even reverse the process, making things "stickier".  As Jared trained secretly on his own, sometimes in his father's lab after hours, he learned to control these powers in the area directly around him, and even to extend the area in which he could control the friction and drag coefficient.  Jared, in an effort to further understand his powers, began to study thermodynamics, and just this year, joined his father's team at AEGIS as a lab assistant.  When no one is around, Jared uses the lab to test his abilities and learn more about them.

During the past three months, with no provocation, girls started paying a LOT more attention to Jared.  While not at all hesitant to take advantage of this situation, Jared started to notice that he had to do nothing to cause this attention, and it would even happen when Jared intentionally tried to make himself physically repugnant.  This really became a problem with women Jared didn't even know would come up to him and hit on him, do him unusual favors, etc.  Jared learned about pheromones in school, and realized that he must be somehow emitting these pheromones at an unusual level.

Though he had been contemplating doing so for some time, Jared recently came up with a superhero alter-ego moniker, Torque, after encountering the Next-Gen group of teen superheroes, and helping them with a few missions in and around Freedom City.

Jared, as Torque, now seeks to use his powers to help others, and has become something of a trouble magnet, finding all sorts of interesting ways to use his abilities to stop car accidents, purse snatchers, muggings, and so forth.  Jared hopes that when the time comes, he will be able to rise to the challenge to defeat a supervillain threat on his own.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

Hahah...uh...can I propose a fairly small change to Genesis?

I wanna remove the Life Support from her armor and use the points to beef up her saves.

Then I can add a "life support system" gadget for her creation pool. Seems like that sort of thing is used rarely enough that this would be a good idea.

Thoughts?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=204076

I made us a rouges gallery


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2007)

Alright, here's a quick update for now with some of the points addressed.

I can certainly see where you are coming from with the Noticeable Drawbacks... can't really say I share that view, but that doesn't matter; you are the boss here after all! 

Removed those drawbacks and some other small and unnecessary items to cover up for the points and lowered the Strike to leave the primary combat ability to the bigger exoskeleton form.

Speaking of Drawbacks... any ideas for a fitting one for Fusion? All I could think of would fall into the Power Drawback category, and you don't seem to like those much, or would be completely unfitting.

Also changed the Alternate Form to continuous now and upped the Action once more; not the perfect choice, the standard action seemed exactly right, at least going from the movie, which isn't entirely necessary, anyways, but I couldn't think of anything else there... if you got any ideas, just let me know!

If there is anything else you definitely need to have changed just let me know that, too. 

*Fusion*

[SBLOCK=Fusion]Power Level 10
Power Points 150

Defense/Toughness Tradeoff -5/+5
Attack/Damage Tradeoff ±0/±0

Experience 0
Hero Points 5

*Abilities:*
Str 10 (+0) [_Car_ 18 (+4) / S-Str 4, _Exo_ 18 (+4) / S-Str 1]
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 14 (+2) [_Car_ 18 (+4), _Exo_ 18 (+4)]
Int 18 (+4)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 18 (+4)

_Power Points: 32_

*Combat:*
Initiative +8
Attack +0 (melee +5, ranged +0) [_Car_ melee +4, _Exo_ melee +10, _PA_ melee +10]
Defense +5 (flat-footed +3)
Damage (unarmed) +0 [_Car_ (unarmed) +4, _Exo_ (unarmed) +4, (Strike) +10, _PA_ (Strike) +5]

_Power Points: 10_

*Saves:*
Toughness Save +2 [_Car_ +15, _Exo_ +15, _PA_ +15]
Fortitude Save +6 [_Car_ +8, _Exo_ +8]
Reflex Save +10
Will Save +12

_Power Points: 20_

*Skills:*
Acrobatics +10(6)
Bluff +10(6)
Climb +5(5)
Computers +10(6)
Concentration +10(8)
Diplomacy +10(6)
Drive +15(11)
Gather Information +10(6)
Investigate +10(6)
Knowledge (Business) +5(1)
Knowledge (Current Events) +5(1)
Knowledge (Popular Culture) +5(1)
Knowledge (Streetwise) +5(1)
Knowledge (Technology) +5(1)
Notice +15(13)
Search +10(6)
Sense Motive +10(8)
Stealth +10(6) [_Car_ +6, _Exo_ +6]
Swim +2(2)

_Power Points: 25_

*Feats:*
Accurate Attack
All-Out Attack
Attack Focus (melee) 5
Attractive 2
Benefit (Status) 1
Benefit (Wealth) 6
Connected
Contacts
Defensive Attack
Distract (Bluff)
Improved Initiative 1
Luck 4
Move-By Action
Power Attack
Quick Change 2
Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Bluff, Concentration, Drive)
Well-Informed

_Power Points: 31_

*Powers:*
Array of Alternate Form 15
» Feat : Alternate Power 2

Alternate Form 10
» Extra: Duration (continuous)
» Flaw : Action 3 (full-round action)

» *Car Form* [50PP]
» Fast Overrun
» Improved Overrun
» Improved Trip
» Morph 1
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Flaw : Permanent
» » Feat : Innate
» Growth 4 (large size)
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Flaw : Permanent
» » Feat : Innate
» Protection 11
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» Immovable 3
» » Extra: Unstoppable
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» Super-Strength 4
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» » Drawback: Temporary Disability 4 (no fine manipulation)
» Enhanced Defense 1
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» Speed 6

[SBLOCK=Car Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]

» *Exoskeleton Form* [50PP]
» Attack Focus (melee) 6
» Improved Critical (Strike) 2
» Takedown Attack 2
» Morph 1
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Flaw : Permanent
» » Feat : Innate
» Growth 4 (large size)
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Flaw : Permanent
» » Feat : Innate
» Protection 11
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» Super-Strength 1
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» Enhanced Defense 1
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» Strike 6
» » Feat : Mighty 1
» » Drawback: Full Power
» Speed 2

[SBLOCK=Exoskeleton Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK]

Alternate Form 6
» Duration: permanent

» *Personal Armor Form* [26PP]
» Attack Focus (melee) 5
» Improved Critical (Strike) 2
» Protection 13
» » Feat : Innate
» Strike 5

_Power Points: 32_

*Drawbacks:*
???

_Power Points: +0_

*Complications:*
Fame
Responsibility

*Description:*
Fiona Stark is an attractive woman in her mid twenties. She is 5'8" tall and weighs 120 lbs with a well-toned figure. Fiona has shoulder-long blonde hair and green eyes.

*Background:*
Fiona Stark, former race driver, daughter of industrial magnate Edward Stark, who also happens to be the owner of Stark Automobiles and the Stark Racing Team. Fiona is not only rich and beautiful, she also happens to be one of the best drivers in the world. Quite naturally, she had been attracted to fast cars since she was old enough to drive, and thanks to her father, she soon became a race driver in his own team with great success. Until one day, when she had that accident. Fiona was test driving a new sports car with a brand new fusion-powered engine (the first of its kind), when she lost control of the insanely fast and powerful racing car. It was one of the most disastrous accidents in the history of the motorsport, and one of the strangest as well. The car burst into iridescent flames and was entirely consumed by the blazing fire. There was no trace left of it, when the helpers arrived. Nothing at all. Just the burn marks on the asphalt... and her. Fiona must have been catapulted outside, at least that's the only explanation, noone saw exactly what happened, because apart from a few bruises and scratches she was mostly unharmed, even though unconscious. What truely happend cannot really be explained, anyways. In truth, Fiona was inside the car still, when it went afire, and throughout the whole process; a process, which changed her in a fundamental way. She became one with her car, merged with it, assimilated it; it's hard to explain what exactly happened that day.

This was one year ago. Fiona had recovered in a hospital. The low amount of radiation detected around her was explained with the explosion of the small fusion reactor and considered harmless. A month after the accident, Fiona left the hospital and went back home. She ended her career as a race driver the day after. Fiona had found something else to pursue and explore... herself. Her new self. Being merged with a car and having absolute control over its matter certainly takes some time getting used to. Being able to change into the car, but being unable to leave it, because you are part of it, or rather, being able to create the car around you, extract it from your back or spine or wherever it's coming from, is also somewhat unusual to say the least. And once you realize, that it's not just the car, but just about anything you could create with the material, you need a strong will to not go insane. Luckily, Fiona never had a problem with that...[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 15, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Absent a RG Thread, this will have to do.  New version of Torque:
> 
> *TORQUE [PL 10] 150pp*
> *Concept*: High-school kid who’s just gained kinetic and friction control powers, and also a strange secondary mutation: pheromones that attract the opposite sex.
> ...




Looks pretty good. Only a couple of minor issues left.

Toughness cannot be bought like a Saving Throw. You can either buy Protection, More Force Field or Defensive Roll.
You have to make the "Base" Power of the Array Dynamic for 1pp to have any Dynamic Alternate Powers.

If you could, please list the Dynamic Alternate Powers as *DAP*s and the just the regular ones as *AP*s. It is a bit easier to find that way.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hahah...uh...can I propose a fairly small change to Genesis?
> 
> I wanna remove the Life Support from her armor and use the points to beef up her saves.
> 
> ...




That would be fine.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Alright, here's a quick update for now with some of the points addressed.
> 
> I can certainly see where you are coming from with the Noticeable Drawbacks... can't really say I share that view, but that doesn't matter; you are the boss here after all!
> 
> ...




Okay I will take a look tonight.

I appreciate your willingness to go with my stickler character creation methods even if you do not agree with all of them.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 15, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=204076
> 
> I made us a rouges gallery




I will be making my own Rogue's Gallery for my own reference (all sheets will be in same format etc) but do feel free to maintain your own. 

Mine will come when all I am done with the sheet approvals.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 15, 2007)

Actually, I just used what you had for me, and filled in the parts you left blank, age, weight etc.   Feel free to copy what I added in.     I only made mine cuz it had been asked about and got no responce.   No worries.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 15, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> Actually, I just used what you had for me, and filled in the parts you left blank, age, weight etc.   Feel free to copy what I added in.     I only made mine cuz it had been asked about and got no responce.   No worries.




Not a problem. I have been unusually busy (have a new baby daughter at home now)
so I missed the RG question until earlier today.

I dont really mind at all if you all have your own. I will maintain one for my own nefarious purpouses.


----------



## Insight (Aug 16, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good. Only a couple of minor issues left.
> 
> Toughness cannot be bought like a Saving Throw. You can either buy Protection, More Force Field or Defensive Roll.
> You have to make the "Base" Power of the Array Dynamic for 1pp to have any Dynamic Alternate Powers.
> ...




Updated.

One note: I didn't want to pay the extra 1pp to make Snare dynamic, since there's really no benefit in doing so, so I've shifted the default power to something that was already dynamic in my array - environmental control.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 16, 2007)

Okay I checked out Fusion.

I will say your math looks good and your sheet presentation is easy to follow.

*Abilities* look good. Right where I think a racedriving rich girl might be comic-book wise.
*Saves * have a nice amount of points in them.
*Combat* here is definitely where our design philosphies differ. Here we have an action oriented woman. Probably was an adrenaline junkie and definitely an athlete yet her Base Attack is the level of a small child or a paraplegic. Despite her hand-eye coordination, acrobatic prowess, and keen senses she cannot play darts, throw a frisbee, or kick a football to save her life. Yet is a trained combatant (attack focus and a load of combat feats).
There is nothing in the rules to prevent this, but it just seems like blatant point crunching.
*Skills* There a some skills that I find unexpected from her background at such high levels (+15 notice!) while others seem  missing from a racedriver background (can you say mechanics?) She seems like she has some training in espionage, or something to that degree. This is a _very_ minor gripe however.
*Feats* A LOT of them. I am pretty much okay with them (some also suggest espionage training though and _definitely _ combat training) More then one rank of Luck I reserve for concepts that need it. Leader-types, Luck manipulators, Underpowered Skilled Heroes...etc.
*Powers* Putting Action Flaws on Alternate Form is legal by RAW, but I am uncertain it is sufficiently inhibiting to get 50pp worth of traits for 30pp.
It really isn't as bad as Normal Identity restrictive wise which is worth 5pp and you saved 20pp. I also still am not in love with Feats like Attack Focus in alternate forms.

To be honest if I was GMing some friends around a table, I would crumple up the sheet and ping it off thier head for trying to point save in such ways.
(Putting feats in alt forms with flaws so I need no base attack and get the combat prowess at 60% cost).
I don't mean to be harsh or be a jerk, but I simply dont allow this type of stuff in my FTF games, and I dont really see the need to do it here.
I really didn't know the extent of problems I would have with this build until I put it into my spreadsheet, and I feel rather guilty not having caught a lot of it earlier.

_So...What do we do know H4H?_

Well we have some options.

I can let you have a go at it again (and again and again if need be) until we get something we are both happy with.

I can see what I can do on my end to make the concept work.

We can scrap the idea and have you make something else.

You can tell me I am too tight-gripped in my character generation and tell me to go F*** myself.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2007)

We're not playing newbie heroes are we? I mean, it seems reasonable that she might have gotten some of that combat training feats and skills after she became a super...

No comment on the rest.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 16, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> We're not playing newbie heroes are we? I mean, it seems reasonable that she might have gotten some of that combat training feats and skills after she became a super...
> 
> No comment on the rest.




I am fine with combat training feats after becoming a super.
That is still part of the history and the concept though.
Having zero base attack rationalizing it as having little skill in combat then having it lots of combat feats I have a problem with.

Don't get me wrong, I *want* you guys to be good in combat. I want you all to hit your caps, kick the baddies' @$$es, take names, chew bubblegum and all that good stuff.
This is why I tweaked Tendril so she would hit her caps and be better at her schtick.
I also do this to ensure a somewhat level playing field, and not have one character overshadow the other because they are better at point crunching.
I am not saying my design philosophy is better then anyone elses, but I like my players to have characters I would be proud to put in a M&M supplement.

I also want everyone to have fun! Myself included.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2007)

No no, I'm not arguing with any of that. Just saying about the combat and espionage training. The only character I've done the low-BAB thing with was a magic character who was bookish and not physically active and all her powers were perception, so she'd never had to aim anything in her life. Even Genesis, who has some Accurate powers, has a decent attack bonus...it's not PL maxed, but she's basically a brain...who makes up for her relatively shaky shootin' hand by building in cool gadgets on her guns.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 16, 2007)

I think the point that he is trying to say could be seen with a different look at what BAB is.

If we sidestep over to DND, we look at the fighter, the more he fights and trains the higher that base attack bonus gets.   BAB is not an inborn thing it's the result of all that training.    

So no matter when you picked up the combat feats before or after becoming a super doesn't matter the only way to get those feats is to train, and that training will improve your BAB you can't have those feats without having a BAB.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2007)

Yar, seems right to me.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am fine with combat training feats after becoming a super.
> That is still part of the history and the concept though.
> Having zero base attack rationalizing it as having little skill in combat then having it lots of combat feats I have a problem with.




I see her as having quite a bit of combat training, martial arts specifically, not trained to fight, like a soldier, but more as body exercise and workout program, because it's hip to do and such. After she became super, she surely had some more focused exercise.

I put the Attack Bonus at 0, because she has no formal, alround combat training, but only the martial arts, which should be melee only. The Attack Focus feats basically allow to split the Attack Bonus between melee and ranged, that's what I did there.

You could also think of it as Attack Bonus with Limited (good with melee only), because that's pretty much exactly what the feats are.

If you think she should have some natural level of ranged combat ability, as you said above, from good hand-eye coordination and general deftness, just let me know what level you would think appropriate (with no specific training), and I'll see how I can accomodate those.



> Don't get me wrong, I *want* you guys to be good in combat. I want you all to hit your caps, kick the baddies' @$$es, take names, chew bubblegum and all that good stuff.




Do we have to chew bubblegum?   



> I also do this to ensure a somewhat level playing field, and not have one character overshadow the other because they are better at point crunching.




Fusion surely isn't a powerful character, she only has very basic abilities, none of which should be problematic.

Of course, her primary combat stats (attack/defense/damage/toughness) are at the PL cap, but that's how it should be, I think, so you actually have the appropriate power level (otherwise you are just a lower PL with more points). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Combat* here is definitely where our design philosphies differ. Here we have an action oriented woman. Probably was an adrenaline junkie and definitely an athlete yet her Base Attack is the level of a small child or a paraplegic.




Yep, definitely a differing view here... I wouldn't call AB 0 paraplegic or anything, but just normal for a normal person with no actual combat experience. I see AB as pure combat, nothing else.



> Despite her hand-eye coordination, acrobatic prowess, and keen senses she cannot play darts, throw a frisbee, or kick a football to save her life. Yet is a trained combatant (attack focus and a load of combat feats).




Stuff like that would be covered by Attributes and Skills not Attack Bonus in my view.



> There is nothing in the rules to prevent this, but it just seems like blatant point crunching.




I don't see it as point crunching at all, actually... but I explained my view above already. 


Anyways, if you see Attack Bonus as more than just combat training/experience, then I can just change it, no problem, as I said already. 




> *Skills* There a some skills that I find unexpected from her background at such high levels (+15 notice!) while others seem  missing from a racedriver background (can you say mechanics?)




Notice - I figured a race driver needs good perception (and reaction) to be able to quickly react to changing situations, hence the high Notice.

Is there even a mechanic skill? Don't think I saw that... maybe up the Knowledge (tech) a bit?

Also thought about Profession (race driver), but that doesn't really seem to be a proper profession in that regard (covered by Drive and other fitting skills IMHO).



> She seems like she has some training in espionage, or something to that degree. This is a _very_ minor gripe however.




The skills are more meant to represent her 'high society' / 'VIP' background. Etiquette, intrigue, stuff like that you would find when you maneuver in these circles.



> *Feats* A LOT of them. I am pretty much okay with them (some also suggest espionage training though and _definitely _ combat training).




The 'well-connected and so on' feats are meant to cover her 'VIP' background as well... she knows a lot of different people through her father mostly, hence those feats.

Combat Training... see post above.



> More then one rank of Luck I reserve for concepts that need it. Leader-types, Luck manipulators, Underpowered Skilled Heroes...etc.




There is a reason for the Luck... I wrote something about that further above in one of my first posts after the sheet... maybe have a look there again?



> *Powers* Putting Action Flaws on Alternate Form is legal by RAW, but I am uncertain it is sufficiently inhibiting to get 50pp worth of traits for 30pp.
> It really isn't as bad as Normal Identity restrictive wise which is worth 5pp and you saved 20pp. I also still am not in love with Feats like Attack Focus in alternate forms.




Why not? It's a pretty big limit IMHO, otherwise you can just switch forms at no cost and time.



> To be honest if I was GMing some friends around a table, I would crumple up the sheet and ping it off thier head for trying to point save in such ways.
> (Putting feats in alt forms with flaws so I need no base attack and get the combat prowess at 60% cost).




That's not the point though... I just don't see her as super combat capable without the support, and thus some of her combat prowess should only apply, when she has the appropriate support through the exoskeleton, for example. It just seems a logical choice, and that's precisely the reason why they are put there. She does have some Attack Focus (melee) herself to represent her pretty normal level of combat ability (unsupported).


Must go now... will check in again later! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, it's not my char, but I do have a couple things to say. 
First off though, I'm not trying to tick anybody off, just expressing my opinion.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Combat* here is definitely where our design philosphies differ. Here we have an action oriented woman. Probably was an adrenaline junkie and definitely an athlete yet her Base Attack is the level of a small child or a paraplegic. Despite her hand-eye coordination, acrobatic prowess, and keen senses she cannot play darts, throw a frisbee, or kick a football to save her life. Yet is a trained combatant (attack focus and a load of combat feats).
> There is nothing in the rules to prevent this, but it just seems like blatant point crunching.



Just for the record, according to the rules, even a single point in BaB or base defense indicates you've had formal training, while 5 or more means you're literally a profesional.. Combat soldier/marine.  


> *Feats* A LOT of them. I am pretty much okay with them (some also suggest espionage training though and _definitely _ combat training) More then one rank of Luck I reserve for concepts that need it. Leader-types, Luck manipulators, Underpowered Skilled Heroes...etc.



 this i just don't understand, Luck isn't really "luck", it just represents someone who's more heroic than average.


> *Powers* Putting Action Flaws on Alternate Form is legal by RAW, but I am uncertain it is sufficiently inhibiting to get 50pp worth of traits for 30pp.



NOw we get into one of my major gripes - ALternate form is Useless UNLESS you're using flaws (Or alternate powers and an array), it's only purpose is to add a descriptor to how you change.  It gives you 5pp.. For 5pp... but you only get to use those powers SOME of the time, instead of ALL the time... 
The fact that Shay took it at all proves a lack of point-crunching.  If you wanted to point crunch, you spend a couple points on morph (Metamorph), and tada you not only get a buncha powers NORMAL, you can retool ALL of your pp (including those 5/rank you would've spent on Alternate Form).. And if you want to LOOK different, then make all of your effects NOTICEABLE for even MORE points.



> I also still am not in love with Feats like Attack Focus in alternate forms.



 Increased Muscle Mass/Speed/targeting computer/eyesight/co-ordination?



> To be honest if I was GMing some friends around a table, I would crumple up the sheet and ping it off thier head for trying to point save in such ways.
> (Putting feats in alt forms with flaws so I need no base attack and get the combat prowess at 60% cost).



That is rather Harsh, if I had someone do that to me, I don't think we'd be gaming together anymore, at least not until his black eye healed.  

Note Also that I didn't get pissed at you when you had similar problems with mine, but that's b/c you expressed it differently.  If you'd said "You're a damn twink, get rid of this thing", I would've told you to shove it.  No offense, but Presentation is everything, especially when you don't know each other quite so well.

With that out of the way, are there any problems with Rumble? (*grin* And no, I'm not gonna get ticked if there are, I'm just curious and trying to show/hope for no hard feelings)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2007)

Er...I just want to clarify...this was never about me.

I just butted in with what I meant to be a comment about one little thing he said...it somehow it sort of mushroomed.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

Upon looking back, I believe that may be Thanee's character under discussion... whoops.  Ah well, it makes no difference, it wasn't the character but rather the reasoning I was debating.  

And just for the record, in case it got lost, my last post was supposed to be rather Tongue-in-cheek.
And no, I've never actualy struck a friend, and I can't ACTUALLY think of how badly they'd have to tick me off before I could.. I'm exceedingly loyal and trusting of my friends, and we've had a few pretty bad arguments.. I even had a friend offer to LET me hit him once, cuz he knew how badly he'd pissed me off.  But I never actually would.  Just wanted to clear that up before some of you got the wrong idea 'bout me.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> _So...What do we do know H4H?_
> 
> Well we have some options.
> 
> ...




I would never say such mean things. 

Well, judging from the points you addressed, I see only minor issues (a couple points here and there), nothing that would require a complete rebuilt, so I don't see why we shouldn't get this to a level you and I are both happy with. 



> (have a new baby daughter at home now)




Congratulations! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 16, 2007)

I was halfway through typing up a point by point response but I scrapped it.

I don't really want to debate about design philosophy or what is or os not point crunching. Everyone has different opinions. And they are _opinions_ not right or wrong.

Perhaps I am old and set in my ways, but I like characters that are built similiar to the published material. Not exact builds mind you! Or even similiar concepts but *how* they are built. I looked over my M&M books. I found one superpowered character (a paraplegic) who had a +0 base attack. He was a PL 5 or 6.

For PL 10 characters the lowest I found was for an Illusionist who has a +3 base attack.

About 90% (or more) o fthe builds I found actually maxed out thier base attack. 

Likewise I didn't find a lot of (any) uber-efficient builds (or what I call point crunching)

Basically that is what I like to see in my game for builds, at least philosophy wise.

As for my presentation being offensive, I apologize if it was construde that way. That was not the intent.
Basically what I was saying is that if we were friends around a table I would just say "no"
to something I didnt want in my game and in a way that I am comfortable doing with my friends. Its not like I lurk around grassy knolls, crumpling up paper and throwing it strangers or anything (anymore anyway!) I had stated some things that I would've liked "fixed" for Fusion (including that lil old Pet-Peeve of mine). Some were, some were not, others were found, and that was me in a "tongue and cheek" way saying "no'".

I do appreciate everyone working with me or at the very least trying to,   
and I *really * dont like being a pain in the @$$. 
I have stated what points I dont like (and the reasoning) and what I wont allow so I won't be belaboring or debating them further.

I look forward to reaching a build both Thevshi and I will be happy with.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I would never say such mean things.
> 
> Well, judging from the points you addressed, I see only minor issues (a couple points here and there), nothing that would require a complete rebuilt




A hunk of points I noticed you can save is from Wealth. I don't use the wealth system so one rank of Benefit (Rich) is sufficient.

Mechanics I think is represented by Craft (Mechanical), but I would allow certain things to be covered by Profession (Race Car Driver) including minor work on automobiles if you think Craft would be to broad of a skill for her. Profession would also include when to Pit Stop, procedure in a pit stop, what rules for different races, possibly how different racetracks differ etc..


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK=old text]Updated the sheet with some more points addressed, like the Profession skill added back in and some skill ratings shuffled around, Luck lowered to 2, and Attack Focus swapped out for Attack Bonus (apparantly, Fiona has been to the shooting range regularily after all, now all she needs is a ranged attack ).

Left 2 points unspent for now... would it be ok to save them in order to be able to create new Alternate Forms eventually (only with the proper motivation and if you ok them then, of course)?[/SBLOCK]


*Fusion*

[SBLOCK=Fusion]Power Level 10
Power Points 146/150

Defense/Toughness Tradeoff -5/+5
Attack/Damage Tradeoff ±0/±0

Experience 0
Hero Points 3

*Abilities:*
Str 10 (+0) [_Car_ 18 (+4) / S-Str 4, _Exo_ 18 (+4) / S-Str 1]
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 14 (+2) [_Car_ 18 (+4), _Exo_ 18 (+4)]
Int 18 (+4)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 18 (+4)

_Power Points: 32_

*Combat:*
Initiative +8
Attack +5 [_Car_ +4, _Exo_ melee +10, ranged +4, _PA_ melee +10]
Defense +5 (flat-footed +3)
Damage (unarmed) +0 [_Car_ (unarmed) +4, _Exo_ (unarmed) +4, (Strike) +10, _PA_ (Strike) +5]

_Power Points: 20_

*Saves:*
Toughness Save +2 [_Car_ +15, _Exo_ +15, _PA_ +15]
Fortitude Save +6 [_Car_ +8, _Exo_ +8]
Reflex Save +10
Will Save +12

_Power Points: 20_

*Skills:*
Acrobatics +10(6)
Bluff +10(6)
Climb +6(6)
Computers +10(6)
Concentration +10(8)
Diplomacy +10(6)
Drive +15(11)
Gather Information +10(6)
Investigate +8(4)
Knowledge (Business) +5(1)
Knowledge (Current Events) +5(1)
Knowledge (Popular Culture) +5(1)
Knowledge (Streetwise) +5(1)
Knowledge (Technology) +10(6)
Notice +12(10)
Profession (Race Driver) +10(8)
Search +10(6)
Sense Motive +10(8)
Stealth +10(6) [_Car_ +6, _Exo_ +6]
Swim +5(5)

_Power Points: 28_

*Feats:*
Accurate Attack
All-Out Attack
Attractive 2
Benefit (Status) 1
Benefit (Rich) 1
Connected
Contacts
Defensive Attack
Distract (Bluff)
Improved Initiative 1
Luck 2
Move-By Action
Power Attack
Quick Change 2
Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Bluff, Concentration, Drive)
Well-Informed

_Power Points: 29_

*Powers:*
Array of Alternate Form 25
» Flaw : Unreliable
» Feat : Alternate Power 2

Alternate Form 10

» *Car Form* [50PP]
» Fast Overrun
» Improved Overrun
» Improved Trip
» Morph 1
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Flaw : Permanent
» » Feat : Innate
» Growth 4 (large size)
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Flaw : Permanent
» » Feat : Innate
» Protection 11
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» Immovable 3
» » Extra: Unstoppable
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» Super-Strength 4
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» » Drawback: Temporary Disability 4 (no fine manipulation)
» Enhanced Defense 1
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» Speed 6

[SBLOCK=Car Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]

» *Exoskeleton Form* [50PP]
» Attack Focus (melee) 6
» Improved Critical (Strike) 2
» Takedown Attack 2
» Morph 1
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Flaw : Permanent
» » Feat : Innate
» Growth 4 (large size)
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Flaw : Permanent
» » Feat : Innate
» Protection 11
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» Super-Strength 1
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» » Feat : Innate
» Enhanced Defense 1
» » Extra: Linked to Morph
» Strike 6
» » Feat : Mighty 1
» » Drawback: Full Power
» Speed 2

[SBLOCK=Exoskeleton Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK]

Alternate Form 5
» Extra: Duration (continuous)

» *Personal Armor Form* [25PP]
» Attack Focus (melee) 5
» Improved Critical (Strike) 2
» Protection 13
» Strike 5

_Power Points: 27_

*Drawbacks:*
???

_Power Points: +0_

*Complications:*
Fame
Responsibility

*Description:*
Fiona Stark is an attractive woman in her mid twenties. She is 5'8" tall and weighs 120 lbs with a well-toned figure. Fiona has shoulder-long blonde hair and green eyes.

*Background:*
Fiona Stark, former race driver, daughter of industrial magnate Edward Stark, who also happens to be the owner of Stark Automobiles and the Stark Racing Team. Fiona is not only rich and beautiful, she also happens to be one of the best drivers in the world. Quite naturally, she had been attracted to fast cars since she was old enough to drive, and thanks to her father, she soon became a race driver in his own team with great success. Until one day, when she had that accident. Fiona was test driving a new sports car with a brand new fusion-powered engine (the first of its kind), when she lost control of the insanely fast and powerful racing car. It was one of the most disastrous accidents in the history of the motorsport, and one of the strangest as well. The car burst into iridescent flames and was entirely consumed by the blazing fire. There was no trace left of it, when the helpers arrived. Nothing at all. Just the burn marks on the asphalt... and her. Fiona must have been catapulted outside, at least that's the only explanation, noone saw exactly what happened, because apart from a few bruises and scratches she was mostly unharmed, even though unconscious. What truely happend cannot really be explained, anyways. In truth, Fiona was inside the car still, when it went afire, and throughout the whole process; a process, which changed her in a fundamental way. She became one with her car, merged with it, assimilated it; it's hard to explain what exactly happened that day.

This was one year ago. Fiona had recovered in a hospital. The low amount of radiation detected around her was explained with the explosion of the small fusion reactor and considered harmless. A month after the accident, Fiona left the hospital and went back home. She ended her career as a race driver the day after. Fiona had found something else to pursue and explore... herself. Her new self. Being merged with a car and having absolute control over its matter certainly takes some time getting used to. Being able to change into the car, but being unable to leave it, because you are part of it, or rather, being able to create the car around you, extract it from your back or spine or wherever it's coming from, is also somewhat unusual to say the least. And once you realize, that it's not just the car, but just about anything you could create with the material, you need a strong will to not go insane. Luckily, Fiona never had a problem with that...[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the revision Thanee.

I appreciate you covering some of the issues I had.
However I am afraid I still am not going to allow the action flaw on the alternate form.


Edit: I browsed the Official Questions Forum to see if this has come up. Author Steve Kenson suggests  using the Action Drawback instead of the Flaw. I find that to be pretty fair.
1 point Drawback per step. So from Free to Full would be 3pp.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Thanks for the revision Thanee.
> 
> I appreciate you covering some of the issues I had.
> However I am afraid I still am not going to allow the action flaw on the alternate form.




Now, that I'm back home, I can check the book if I can find something suitable to replace it with, at least partially... and lacking that will have to see how to accomodate for the increased cost.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I browsed the Official Questions Forum to see if this has come up. Author Steve Kenson suggests  using the Action Drawback instead of the Flaw. I find that to be pretty fair.
> 1 point Drawback per step. So from Free to Full would be 3pp.




That's kinda weird, considering it's explained at length (even has its own paragraph under Container), how the Action Flaw would be applied (which is where I got it from). 

Maybe Steve has changed his mind after Ultimate Power was written/printed. 


Anyways... only thing I can see right now, which would make a pretty quick change would be to require a Skill Check (Concentration or Knowledge (tech) would be appropriate ones) for the whole Array or make it Unreliable (meaning that Fiona's control over her power is yet underdeveloped and she would probably save XP to buy it off at some point in future to show her gaining experience with it). Skill is clearly the weaker Flaw, since you can get a better chance than 50% (but costs extra points). Unreliable is just fixed, so easier to adjudicate.

How about any of those?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That's kinda weird, considering it's explained at length (even has its own paragraph under Container), how the Action Flaw would be applied (which is where I got it from).
> 
> Maybe Steve has changed his mind after Ultimate Power was written/printed.
> 
> ...




Unreliable is fine. I generally dont use "Needs Skill Check".


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2007)

so just for the Record, is Rumble Ready to Rock & Roll?

also, any indicators on start date? (is kinda excited)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok. Unless I missed something, the edited sheet above (#226) should be good now! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 19, 2007)

So are we ready to go?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok. Unless I missed something, the edited sheet above (#226) should be good now!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





Okay if I understand this correctly you applied the Flaw Unreliable to 25 ranks of Array, making it cost 25pp instead of it's base effect 10 ranks of Alternate Form which would have cost 40pp.

I don't mean to give you such a problem Thanee but I dont think I am going to play it that way for now.

I would prefer you Apply the Flaw to the base power (Alt Form) for 40pp. I am not sure I am correct by RAW in UP, but I feel more comfortable using it that way.

Also I think your skill costs may be slightly off. Unless I missed a rank somewhere.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> so just for the Record, is Rumble Ready to Rock & Roll?
> 
> also, any indicators on start date? (is kinda excited)




I believe you are all set.

I think I am going to kick off a lighter adventure this week and then spin off into Time of Vengeance.

The adventure seems like it would be a bit better if I lay some groundwork beforehand.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool.  

Also, I don't believe there was ever an answer to the question of whether/how we know each other...

Are we a pre-existing team?  Friends? Don't know each other from a hole-in-the-ground?
Will our relationships to each other be made clear during the initial adventure, or should we start working them out with each other OOC?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

I have been flip-flopping on that point.

I _think_ I will have you all be an exisitng team. But I may flip again


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay if I understand this correctly you applied the Flaw Unreliable to 25 ranks of Array, making it cost 25pp instead of it's base effect 10 ranks of Alternate Form which would have cost 40pp.
> 
> I don't mean to give you such a problem Thanee but I dont think I am going to play it that way for now.
> 
> I would prefer you Apply the Flaw to the base power (Alt Form) for 40pp. I am not sure I am correct by RAW in UP, but I feel more comfortable using it that way.




Unreliable is listed as a Flaw for the Array (which _is_ the base 'power', BTW, where everything else is under) in UP, which is where I got it from.

And, seriously, that's a _harsh_ Flaw. But it's the only of very few conceptually fitting flaws. 



> Also I think your skill costs may be slightly off. Unless I missed a rank somewhere.




I count 112 Skill Points.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Unreliable is listed as a Flaw for the Array (which _is_ the base 'power', BTW, where everything else is under) in UP, which is where I got it from.
> 
> And, seriously, that's a _harsh_ Flaw. But it's the only of very few conceptually fitting flaws.
> 
> ...




Unreliable is a _seriously_ harsh flaw. Crippling almost!
What I am saying is I dont think I like the _applying flaws to array as a whole_ interpretation.
I am not going to treat arrays as high ranked powers proced at 2pp/rank. Just not comfortable with it. I am going to talk to Steve about it for future rulings.

I have been toying with your build and  rebuilt Fusion from scratch to try to get similiar numbers but with a little different approach. 

Basically she has her _car form_ and her _hybrid form._

The hybrid form can _grow_, combine that with Morph to look more like a Transformer.

Since _temporary_ size changes arent subject to PL caps, no need for extra math.

I took out the innate/linked stuff. Linked is implied, as it is a Container. Innate didn't seem to be needed for the concept of an altered human.

Added Features to represent car features that dont have great game impact 

Added a Strike with a Trail effect that takes a full action to represent the pain of running people over. 

Had to shave some things here and there but I think it works!   

Let me know what you think and if it is okay we can start playing (Yay!!)

*Fusion*
Pl 10 150pp
--------------------------------------

*----------Background---------*

--------------------------------------

*----------Ability Scores---------*
*Strength:* 10 (0)
*Dexterity:* 18 (+4)
*Constitution:* 14 (+2)
*Intelligence:* 20 (+5)
*Wisdom:* 14 (+2)
*Charisma:* 18 (+4)
--------------------------------------

*----------Saves---------*
*Toughness:* +2 (+15 vehicle/+15 hybrid/+17 growth)
*Fortitude:* +5 (+7 vehicle/+5 hybrid/+7 growth
*Reflex:* +10
*Willpower:* +10
--------------------------------------

*----------Combat---------*
*Attack Bonus:* +4 (Vehicle +3/Hybrid's Strike +10/Growth +9)
*Damage Bonus:* Unarmed +0 (Vehicle Strike +10/Growth +14)
*Grapple:* +4 (Vehicle +13/Hybrid +4/Growth +13)
*Defense Bonus:* +5 (+3 flat footed)/Growth +4
*Initiative:* +8
--------------------------------------

*----------Lifting Capacity---------*
*Light Load:* 33/400 lbs
*Medium Load:* 66/800 lbs
*Heavy Load:* 100/1200 lbs
*Max Load:* 200/2400 lbs
*Push/Drag:* 500/6000 lbs
--------------------------------------

*----------Movement Rate---------*
*Base Speed:* 30 ft/r / 60 ft/r / 120 ft/r
*Leap:* 10 ft / 5 ft / 2 ft
--------------------------------------

*----------Skills---------*

*Acrobatics* - 6 (+10)
*Bluff* - 6 (+10)
*Climb* - 5 (+5)
*Computers* - 0 (+5)
*Concentration* - 0 (+2)
*Diplomacy* - 6 (+10)
*Disable Device* - 0 (+5)
*Disguise* - 0 (+4)
*Drive* - 11 (+15)
*Escape Artist* - 0 (+4)
*Gather Info* - 6 (+10)
*Handle Animal* - 0 (+4)
*Intimidate* - 0 (+4)
*Investigate* - 0 (+5)
*Medicine* - 0 (+2)
*Notice* - 8 (+10)
*Pilot* - 0 (+4)
*Profession: Racecar Driver* - 8 (+10)
*Ride* - 0 (+4)
*Search* - 5 (+10)
*Sense Motive* - 8 (+10)
*Sleight of Hand* - 0 (+4)
*Stealth* - 6 (+10)
*Survival* - 0 (+2)
*Swim* - 5 (+5)
--------------------------------------

*----------Feats---------*
*Accurate Attack:* Reduce damage bonus to increase attack bonus
*All-out Attack:* Reduce defense bonus to increase attack bonus
*Attractive (2):* +8 bonus Bluff & Diplomacy people affected by your looks
*Benefit (1):* Wealthy Race Car Driver
*Connected:* Make a Diplomacy check to call in favors or aid
*Jack-of-All-Trades:* Use any skill untrained
*Defensive Attack:* Reduce attack bonus to increase defense bonus
*Distract (1):* Bluff or Intimidate check to daze an opponent for 1 round
*Improved Initiative (1):* +4 bonus on initiative checks
*Luck (1):* +1 hero point
*Move-by Action:* Move both before and after a standard action
*Power Attack:* Reduce attack bonus to increase damage bonus
*Skill Mastery (1):* Choose 4 skills you can take 10 with
*Well-Informed:* Gather Information check when meeting someone
--------------------------------------

*----------Powers---------*
*Alternate Form (Car Form)* {} - Power Rank 9

*Morph * {} - Power Rank 1 

*Growth* {} - Power Rank 4 
_Extras:_ Duration
_Flaws:_ Duration

*Protection* {} - Power Rank 11 

*Speed* {} - Power Rank 6 
_Power Feats:_ Dodge Focus, Fast Overrun, Improved Overrun, Improved Trip

*Super-Strength* {} - Power Rank 1 

*Features (Car Features)* {} - Power Rank 2 
_Drawbacks:_ No Fine Manipulation

*Strike* {} - Power Rank 10 
_Extras:_ Area (Trail)
_Flaws:_ Action

*AP: Alternate Form (Mechanoid)* {} - Power Rank 9 

*Morph* {} - Power Rank 1 

*Growth* {} - Power Rank 4 

*Strike* {} - Power Rank 10 
_Power Feats:_ Accurate x3, Improved Crit x2, Mighty
_Drawbacks:_ Full Power

*Protection* {} - Power Rank 13 

*Speed* {} - Power Rank 2 

*Super-Strength* {} - Power Rank 1 
--------------------------------------


*----------Cost Summary---------*
*Abilities:* 34
*Combat:* 18
*Saves:* 17
*Skills:* 20
*Feats:* 15
*Powers:* 46
*Total Cost:* 150
--------------------------------------"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry for Hijacking the thread, but I've something that's come up in a RL game and I don't know where to turn for the answer, so I figured I'd ask here.  I'm not so much interested in opinions(We have our fair share on this end) as I am in whether anybody knows if there's an Actual rule that covers it one way or another.  While I'm fine with house-rules, I prefer to play things RAW until I have seen a rule in play and decided for myself to change it.

So here's the question:

The attack/defense trade-offs specifically say under attack-Save DC that things that DO NOT require attack rolls don't benefit from an attack/save trade-off, using the normal PL caps.  It does NOT, however, say anything about powers that use an attack roll but do not have a Save DC... 
If a character had a -2 atk/+2 DC trade-off, would they be allowed to add accurate (+2 attack) to a power that required an attack roll but did not have a save? (To bring the powers attack bonus up to their 'normal' PL cap)
Alternately, if a character had a +2 atk/-2 DC trade-off, would they use their enhanced attack roll on the power, or would they have to use the normal PL cap?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Sorry for Hijacking the thread, but I've something that's come up in a RL game and I don't know where to turn for the answer, so I figured I'd ask here.  I'm not so much interested in opinions(We have our fair share on this end) as I am in whether anybody knows if there's an Actual rule that covers it one way or another.  While I'm fine with house-rules, I prefer to play things RAW until I have seen a rule in play and decided for myself to change it.
> 
> So here's the question:
> 
> ...




which powers require an attack but not a save?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Unreliable is a _seriously_ harsh flaw. Crippling almost!
> What I am saying is I dont think I like the _applying flaws to array as a whole_ interpretation.




In UP it says, that it's meant to apply to switching between an array's configurations (IIRC, no book here).



> I am not going to treat arrays as high ranked powers proced at 2pp/rank. Just not comfortable with it. I am going to talk to Steve about it for future rulings.




Sure. The Array as a 2pp/rank power certainly is kinda weird. I wouldn't have made it like a power at all and just gave it a maximum PP to be active in one configuration, which equals its cost and no rank or anything else.



> I have been toying with your build and  rebuilt Fusion from scratch to try to get similiar numbers but with a little different approach.
> 
> Basically she has her _car form_ and her _hybrid form._
> 
> ...




I see. Thanks for all the work! 



> I took out the innate/linked stuff. Linked is implied, as it is a Container. Innate didn't seem to be needed for the concept of an altered human.




I can tell you why I used Linked and Innate, and why I find those important for the concept... Because otherwise, Fusion could activate and deactivate the powers seperately, but most of them together are meant to represent the form as a whole (i.e. the car needs Morph/Growth/Super Strength/etc. in order to actually _be_ the car). For the same reason, you shouldn't be able to negate one without the other. Hence... all Linked and all Innate. In order to negate her powers you need to negate Alternate Form (which makes sense, since that _is_ her power, the other 'powers' inside the container together are the form's benefits (and partially drawbacks)).



> Added Features to represent car features that dont have great game impact




Not sure what Features is? An Effect?



> Added a Strike with a Trail effect that takes a full action to represent the pain of running people over.




If the Strike takes a Full Action, you cannot move during the action... that makes no sense with a car, since the only way to do damage _is_ to move (into something), or am I missing something there?



> Had to shave some things here and there but I think it works!
> Let me know what you think and if it is okay we can start playing (Yay!!)




Looks good on first glance, will have to rewrite it into a (for me) better readable form, though, to see what's missing. Not familiar enough with M&M to see that on first glance. 

Will do that, when I get home from work. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Sorry for Hijacking the thread, but I've something that's come up in a RL game and I don't know where to turn for the answer, so I figured I'd ask here.  I'm not so much interested in opinions(We have our fair share on this end) as I am in whether anybody knows if there's an Actual rule that covers it one way or another.




You could also ask Steve Kenson himself... CLICK

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am going to talk to Steve about it for future rulings.




Saw your question over there on the ATT, when I looked up the URL for Jemal. 

You should probably include (-> edit into the post), that the Flaw in question is Unreliable and is meant to make switching between forms, well, unreliable, otherwise it's not very clear what the flaw is meant to apply to, which makes it hard to give an answer to the actual question.

But as I understand it, Alternate Power is not a Power Feat of Alternate Form, but of the Array, hence switching between the forms should be a function of the Array and not of Alternate Form (i.e. as I did it above). But I'm curious about Steve's answer as well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> In UP it says, that it's meant to apply to switching between an array's configurations (IIRC, no book here).
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Sure. The Array as a 2pp/rank power certainly is kinda weird. I wouldn't have made it like a power at all and just gave it a maximum PP to be active in one configuration, which equals its cost and no rank or anything else.




You are probably right on how it says it works..I am just not terribly comfortable with it. Not just for your build, but for any builds in my games.







I







> can tell you why I used Linked and Innate, and why I find those important for the concept... Because otherwise, Fusion could activate and deactivate the powers seperately, but most of them together are meant to represent the form as a whole (i.e. the car needs Morph/Growth/Super Strength/etc. in order to actually _be_ the car). For the same reason, you shouldn't be able to negate one without the other. Hence... all Linked and all Innate. In order to negate her powers you need to negate Alternate Form (which makes sense, since that _is_ her power, the other 'powers' inside the container together are the form's benefits (and partially drawbacks)).




Due to your descriptors I will rule that it is all implied. If someone wanted to negate your powers they will be going against your Alt Form Rank.

This saves on clutter and opens up some neat options like using Morph to alter your paint job.

So we will Keep it simple, your alt form looks like a Car. You have all the appropriate powers within the alt form power, so no need to go Hero System to explain it. The descriptors are good enough for me.




> Not sure what Features is? An Effect?




Page 50 Ultimate Power. This is meant for some minor car options (a trunk? a glovebox? headlights? bucket seats?) 2 ranks should be enough to cover that.





> If the Strike takes a Full Action, you cannot move during the action... that makes no sense with a car, since the only way to do damage _is_ to move (into something), or am I missing something there?




_Trail: The effect fills a line up to 10 feet per rank behind you as
you move, affecting anyone in the area you’ve moved through.
Note the action required to use the effect does not change
unless you also apply an Action modifier. *So as a default, you
have to take a standard action each round to use a Trail Area
attack effect.*_

That says to me to normally use Trail you only need a standard action.
This is how I will rule it for now. I dont see it as too Game breaking.
At rank 10 I would only allow up to 100 feet of movement or your movement mode whichever is less.



> Looks good on first glance, will have to rewrite it into a (for me) better readable form, though, to see what's missing. Not familiar enough with M&M to see that on first glance.
> 
> Will do that, when I get home from work.




Yeah the format is a little funky (from a spreadsheet) but it saves me typing.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Saw your question over there on the ATT, when I looked up the URL for Jemal.
> 
> You should probably include (-> edit into the post), that the Flaw in question is Unreliable and is meant to make switching between forms, well, unreliable, otherwise it's not very clear what the flaw is meant to apply to, which makes it hard to give an answer to the actual question.
> 
> ...




I am interested in the answer for any flaw not just unreliable. If I were to allow this it would have some ramifications in my FTF games.

If your interpretation is correct no one should _ever_ simply just buy a power with a cost higher then 2pp per rank with alternate powers. Instead they should call it an array and have much higher ranks. Then it would be more effective for using the countering rules and more cost effective when getting flaws.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am interested in the answer for any flaw not just unreliable. If I were to allow this it would have some ramifications in my FTF games.




Certainly. Was mostly worried, that you get an answer like... 'that depends on the specific flaw'. Because it does (as I understand it, anyways ).

But knowing Steve, he would probably just give an example for both. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Due to your descriptors I will rule that it is all implied. ... The descriptors are good enough for me.




Ok.



> ...so no need to go Hero System to explain it.




LOL

Sorry, I just like mechanics that match the flavor even in extreme cases (like the Negation stuff, which probably isn't all too common). 



> Page 50 Ultimate Power. This is meant for some minor car options (a trunk? a glovebox? headlights? bucket seats?) 2 ranks should be enough to cover that.




I see, so Features is small, useful abilities, that are not already covered by the form itself (i.e. the lights, which actually do something, that would otherwise be a power or a piece of equipment).



> _Trail: ..._
> That says to me to normally use Trail you only need a standard action.
> This is how I will rule it for now. I dont see it as too Game breaking.




Ah, I see, so it's basically an area move-through attack.

Thanks for the explanations! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Sorry for Hijacking the thread, but I've something that's come up in a RL game and I don't know where to turn for the answer, so I figured I'd ask here.  I'm not so much interested in opinions(We have our fair share on this end) as I am in whether anybody knows if there's an Actual rule that covers it one way or another.  While I'm fine with house-rules, I prefer to play things RAW until I have seen a rule in play and decided for myself to change it.
> 
> So here's the question:
> 
> ...






ATK/DC Tradeoffs are on a "per attack form" basis and not blanket tradeoffs.

If a character had a -2 atk/+2 DC trade-off it does not effect EVERY attack form he has just that particualr one he traded.

So one PL 10 character can have a +5 atk DC +15 punch and a +15 atk +5 damage blast.

To trade off you need two things to trade off. With attacks it would be atk roll/DC. 

Perception powers do not have an atk roll to trade off, hence they are always limited to PL.
Likewise if an attack has no save that means it *HAS NO DC* to trade and the attack roll is limited to PL.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2007)

Would 'Features' also include something like defense against Trip attacks and stuff like that? That's why I had given the car form the Immovable ranks, because it should be fairly resistent to such attempts (in a similar HERO SYSTEM-esque approach ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

[hijack]the power in question is DEFLECT, which uses an opposed attack roll to block incoming ranged attacks.[/hijack]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2007)

I would post the question in the above-linked Forum, Jemal. Only there you can get the answer you are looking for (and not just opinions ).

I would also cap it at the PL, regardless of trade-offs, simply because it makes the most sense to apply the rule both ways (specifically stated or not).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Would 'Features' also include something like defense against Trip attacks and stuff like that? That's why I had given the car form the Immovable ranks, because it should be fairly resistent to such attempts (in a similar HERO SYSTEM-esque approach ).




Immunity: Trip (2 ranks) would probably be what you want.

As for other types of attacks (Bull-rush, grapple, Knockback, etc), I don't know, as you probably aren't IMMUNE to those things, just resistant.  I can't see somebody 'tripping' a car, however. (Well, i suppose they could flip you over with an explosion or a high enough strength...)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2007)

Hence only resistance... Immovable seems pretty much perfect.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Trail: _The effect fills a line up to 10 feet per rank behind you as
> you move, affecting anyone in the area you’ve moved through.
> Note the action required to use the effect does not change
> unless you also apply an Action modifier. So as a default, you
> ...




After re-reading this and some thought, I think it works a little different than what you wrote...



> That says to me to normally use Trail you only need a standard action.
> This is how I will rule it for now. I dont see it as too Game breaking.




You need the same action as the Power needs you apply the Area Extra to. For a typical attack this is a standard action.

Now you have to use the standard action to activate the attack, which does not yet do anything.

Then you spend the move action to make a move, which will allow you to affect up to 10 feet per rank behind you, as you move past (or through) a line of potential targets.

So making the attack a full-round action to activate makes it essentially useless. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

ER, that's not how I'm reading it.. I would think that the moving is part of the attack, as that's how it seems to be described.  You move, and leave a trail of destruction behind you as a standard action.  10'/rank.  I would presume that this works outside the normal 'movement' rules, as it replaces your movement with a "10'/rank trail behind you as you move", meaning it either limits or increases your movement to said speed while using it...
If it were based off your movement, than the effect would be limited to your speed.  A normal person would have a 30' trail, whereas someone super fast could have a 20,000 foot trail.

The problem that comes in is that I don't think there are rules for moving THROUGH somebody's square... Bull rush?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright... using your sheet as a base and writing it down the way I did my one before, I made a few minor changes to accomodate for my own taste (most of those are Skill changes; dropped the Jack-of-all-Trades stuff and put the INT Skills back in, since I don't find the feat fitting; also put Quick Change back in, something Fusion definitely should be able to do... even though slightly limited due to the available materials). I also put back the Array (since that's what Alternate Form says), and since it can only give 46 not 45 PP for each configuration, I added Immunity (radiation), which totally makes sense for her to have.

The one big change I made... I put the Trail Strike + Speed 1 (wrapped together inside a Container) as an Alternate Power of Speed 6, since it surely is an alternate use of the car's speed. This also allowed me to put Immovable back in, which I find very fitting for the car form. Also changed the Action Flaw (because of what I posted above) to Distracting... you certainly can't make defensive maneuvers while driving through the mooks in a straight line, so that should be very fitting.

Hope you like the character now, so we can finally begin... 

Sorry for any delays! 


*Fusion*

[SBLOCK=Fusion]Power Level 10
Power Points 150/150

Defense/Toughness Tradeoff -5/+5
Attack/Damage Tradeoff ±0/±0

Experience 0
Hero Points 2

*Abilities:*
Str 10 (+0) [_Car_ 18 (+4), S-Str 1, _Exo_ 10 (+0)|18 (+4), S-Str 1]
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 14 (+2) [_Car_ 18 (+4), _Exo_ 14 (+2)|18 (+4)]
Int 18 (+4)
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 18 (+4)

_Power Points: 28_

*Combat:*
Initiative +8
Attack +4 [_Car_ +3, _Exo_ +4|+3, (Strike) +10|+9]
Defense +5 (flat-footed +3) [_Car_ +5 (flat-footed +2), _Exo_ +5|+4 (flat-footed +3|+2)]
Damage (unarmed) +0 [_Car_ (unarmed) +4, (Strike) +10, _Exo_ (unarmed) +0|+4, (Strike) +10|+14]

_Power Points: 18_

*Saves:*
Toughness Save +2 [_Car_ +15, _Exo_ +15|+17]
Fortitude Save +6 [_Car_ +8, _Exo_ +6|+8]
Reflex Save +8
Will Save +10

_Power Points: 18_

*Skills:*
Acrobatics +10(6)
Bluff +10(6)
Climb +5(5)
Computers +5(1)
Concentration +10(8)
Diplomacy +8(4)
Drive +15(11)
Gather Information +10(6)
Investigate +5(1)
Knowledge (Business) +5(1)
Knowledge (Current Events) +5(1)
Knowledge (Popular Culture) +5(1)
Knowledge (Streetwise) +5(1)
Knowledge (Technology) +6(2)
Notice +10(10)
Profession (Race Driver) +10(10)
Search +10(6)
Sense Motive +8(8)
Stealth +8(4) [_Car_ +4, _Exo_ +8|+4]

_Power Points: 23_

*Feats:*
Accurate Attack
All-Out Attack
Attractive 2
Benefit (Wealthy Race Car Driver)
Connected
Defensive Attack
Distract (Bluff)
Improved Initiative 1
Luck 1
Move-By Action
Power Attack
Quick Change 2
Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Bluff, Concentration, Drive)
Well-Informed

_Power Points: 16_

*Powers:*
Array 23
» Feat : Alternate Power 1

*Car Form* [46PP]
Immunity 1 (radiation)
Alternate Form 9
» Morph 1
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Flaw : Permanent
» Features 6 (car features)
» » Drawback: Temporary Disability 4 (no fine manipulation; common/major)
» Growth 4 (large size)
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Flaw : Permanent
» Super-Strength 1
» Immovable 3
» » Extra: Unstoppable
» Protection 11
» Speed 6
» » Feat : Dodge Focus
» » Feat : Fast Overrun
» » Feat : Improved Overrun
» » Feat : Improved Trip
» » Feat : Alternate Power
» » Container 2
» » » Speed 1
» » » Strike 10
» » » » Extra: Area (Trail, general)
» » » » Flaw : Distracting
» » » » Drawback: Full Power

[SBLOCK=Car Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]

*Exoskeleton Form* [46PP]
Immunity 1 (radiation)
Alternate Form 9
» Morph 1
» » Extra: Duration (continuous)
» » Extra: Linked to Growth
» » Flaw : Permanent
» Growth 4 (large size)
» Super-Strength 1
» Protection 13
» Speed 2
» Strike 10
» » Feat : Accurate 3
» » Feat : Improved Critical 2
» » Feat : Mighty 1
» » Drawback: Full Power

[SBLOCK=Exoskeleton Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK]

_Power Points: 47_

*Drawbacks:*
none

_Power Points: +0_

*Complications:*
Fame
Responsibility

*Description:*
Fiona Stark is an attractive woman in her mid twenties. She is 5'8" tall and weighs 120 lbs with a well-toned figure. Fiona has shoulder-long blonde hair and green eyes.

*Background:*
Fiona Stark, former race driver, daughter of industrial magnate Edward Stark, who also happens to be the owner of Stark Automobiles and the Stark Racing Team. Fiona is not only rich and beautiful, she also happens to be one of the best drivers in the world. Quite naturally, she had been attracted to fast cars since she was old enough to drive, and thanks to her father, she soon became a race driver in his own team with great success. Until one day, when she had that accident. Fiona was test driving a new sports car with a brand new fusion-powered engine (the first of its kind), when she lost control of the insanely fast and powerful racing car. It was one of the most disastrous accidents in the history of the motorsport, and one of the strangest as well. The car burst into iridescent flames and was entirely consumed by the blazing fire. There was no trace left of it, when the helpers arrived. Nothing at all. Just the burn marks on the asphalt... and her. Fiona must have been catapulted outside, at least that's the only explanation, noone saw exactly what happened, because apart from a few bruises and scratches she was mostly unharmed, even though unconscious. What truely happend cannot really be explained, anyways. In truth, Fiona was inside the car still, when it went afire, and throughout the whole process; a process, which changed her in a fundamental way. She became one with her car, merged with it, assimilated it; it's hard to explain what exactly happened that day.

This was one year ago. Fiona had recovered in a hospital. The low amount of radiation detected around her was explained with the explosion of the small fusion reactor and considered harmless. A month after the accident, Fiona left the hospital and went back home. She ended her career as a race driver the day after. Fiona had found something else to pursue and explore... herself. Her new self. Being merged with a car and having absolute control over its matter certainly takes some time getting used to. Being able to change into the car, but being unable to leave it, because you are part of it, or rather, being able to create the car around you, extract it from your back or spine or wherever it's coming from, is also somewhat unusual to say the least. And once you realize, that it's not just the car, but just about anything you could create with the material, you need a strong will to not go insane. Luckily, Fiona never had a problem with that...[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ER, that's not how I'm reading it...




I'm reasonably sure about it... why else the specific mentioning, that the action does not change, and that you need a standard action to use it every round. That's nothing special, if you would use it like a normal attack. But if it's only to give you the ability to use the attack by moving around, only then it makes sense, to me, anyways. 



> If it were based off your movement, than the effect would be limited to your speed.  A normal person would have a 30' trail, whereas someone super fast could have a 20,000 foot trail.




Nah, the area is at most 10 feet x rank of the power, regardless of your speed, that's quite explicit. If you move farther, the Trail still only affects that area; if you move less, the Trail is smaller (only as long as you moved, obviously).



> The problem that comes in is that I don't think there are rules for moving THROUGH somebody's square... Bull rush?




Yep. I suppose it should be assumed, that in this special case you _can_ move through opponents (it balances out with basically needing a full-round action to use the attack properly). At least the description does make mentioning of 'moving through', so it's not completely unfounded.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 21, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 21, 2007)

So if we're a pre-established super group, do we have a headquarters?

Tendril wants a gymnasium to practice swinging.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Alright... using your sheet as a base and writing it down the way I did my one before, I made a few minor changes to accomodate for my own taste (most of those are Skill changes; dropped the Jack-of-all-Trades stuff and put the INT Skills back in, since I don't find the feat fitting; also put Quick Change back in, something Fusion definitely should be able to do... even though slightly limited due to the available materials). I also put back the Array (since that's what Alternate Form says), and since it can only give 46 not 45 PP for each configuration, I added Immunity (radiation), which totally makes sense for her to have.
> 
> The one big change I made... I put the Trail Strike + Speed 1 (wrapped together inside a Container) as an Alternate Power of Speed 6, since it surely is an alternate use of the car's speed. This also allowed me to put Immovable back in, which I find very fitting for the car form. Also changed the Action Flaw (because of what I posted above) to Distracting... you certainly can't make defensive maneuvers while driving through the mooks in a straight line, so that should be very fitting.
> 
> ...




Havent crunched the points but it looks good at a glance.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 21, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> So if we're a pre-established super group, do we have a headquarters?
> 
> Tendril wants a gymnasium to practice swinging.




Nope no HQ...Yet!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Havent crunched the points but it looks good at a glance.




Great!  Points should work out correctly (I counted them up and down several times ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 21, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Nope no HQ...Yet!




"Before we can have a headquarters, we must quarter our heads in the virtue of justice."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 21, 2007)

is that from the tick or just tick-esque?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2007)

Or from the Sphinx... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

WE ARE A JUSTICE SANDWICH!!!

No toppings necessary!

Living rooms of America! Do you get my drift?!

_Do...you...DIG?_


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2007)

pssht.. All that pales before...

SPOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

You mean like, "Notintheface! Notintheface!"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2007)

*bump* 

Any plans on when/how we are going to start? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 26, 2007)

*bump*


What happened?


----------



## Insight (Aug 26, 2007)

Are we still intending to play this game?  All we've seen for the past week or so are arguments concerning one player's build and some references from The Tick.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2007)

Just been waiting to start.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm here... been waiting... ok, maybe waiting isn't the right word for checking the thread every hour.... I'm not really a patient person.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome. I appreciate the patience and enthusiasm to start.

I am planning on starting the IC thread tomorrow. I was going to format your characters first and start my RG but have been distracted by our lil one (and her Mom demanding sleep!)

But there is no real need to wait on that to start!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> ...but have been distracted by our lil one (and her Mom demanding sleep!)




Not entirely unexpected. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 28, 2007)

slight delay!


----------



## Jemal (Aug 29, 2007)

Tsk tsk.. Don't you know that I am the center of the universe and thus all that matters is catering to my every whim?

Huh, what's that?  no I'm not?  AAAAH, MY LIFE HAS BEEN A LIE!!!!!!!!!

  Don't worry bout it, we're still waiting, as patient as Imps.  
[sblock]Yep, that would be Imp-patiently.  I love bad buns.  [/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry RL intervenes I havent forgotten you though

hoping to resolve issue soon


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 2, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> sorry RL intervenes I havent forgotten you though
> 
> hoping to resolve issue soon




Ok I _think_ I have resolved my computer issue.

Show of hands for those still around?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

Yo!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2007)

*raises hand*

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 2, 2007)

In-game thread is up.

I need each of you to write an introductory post on what your character is doing and how they respond to any of the information I posted, even if its to stay in and watch TV!   

Have no fear! Whatever you decide you all will _eventually_ meet up when the action starts.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2007)

RogueHero's Gallery?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> RogueHero's Gallery?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I have to go back through the posts and retransfer them into this PC and then reformat them to my liking. As I already made you guys wait so long I figured I would just start the game and get to the RG as soon as I can.

I think Darwin did start one that you can use in the meantime.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, mostly looking for a place to store my sheet for my own reference. 

If you make the RG with your own format (which makes sense for you to be able to quickly find what you are looking for), I'll just post mine in Darwin's then and keep it up to date there.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

Are we starting off already in a supergroup? Sorry, I'm fuzzy on the specifics. Do we know each other? Are we official heroes, or unsanctioned, or do we have a choice?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 2, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Are we starting off already in a supergroup? Sorry, I'm fuzzy on the specifics. Do we know each other? Are we official heroes, or unsanctioned, or do we have a choice?




You are not a part of a supergroup but if some of you want to have previously ran across eachother that would be fine, just make sure you get eachothers' permission.

It is assumed that you are not Wanted or presumed Criminals. Freedom City is very tolerant of Superhero Activity.

But you are all relatively new to the "Biz" and are not part of any establishment (other then what you stated in your background and feats)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

Thankee!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2007)

Maybe we should all post our most current sheets to Darwin's RG, that way hero4hire does not have to hunt them down here in this thread and has them all nicely in one place, and we have a RG collection for now, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2007)

Darwin's Time of Vengeance RG

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 2, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Show of hands for those still around?




I show my hands.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm still in.

I'm also thinking that since rumble's been a super-hero for 10 years (since he "woke up" as a teen), he's probably run the other PC's... Anybody wanna say we've worked together before?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 2, 2007)

So just for the record, I posted a 'mostly' updated Rumble in Darwin's RG.  It has 3pp leftover which I'll probably be spending on skills.


----------



## Insight (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm still around.  I'll post my character in the RG thread in the next few days.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'm still around.  I'll post my character in the RG thread in the next few days.




Why not right now? It's not like it's much work to do so. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I'm also thinking that since rumble's been a super-hero for 10 years (since he "woke up" as a teen), he's probably run the other PC's... Anybody wanna say we've worked together before?




I actually like the prospect of not having met any of the others before and still being fairly new to the whole hero-biz. 

But apart from that, most of you will probably have heard of the race driver Fiona Stark already.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 2, 2007)

Kelly's pretty new to all this just getting her start getting a feel for what to do and how to go about it.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome as I said IC thread is up, some have already posted. I will give it a day or so and then move on.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 3, 2007)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

>




Hey Mark!

If you post your character sheet of the Shaolin Beaver HERE, too, we have all of them in one place, for everyone's easy reference.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 3, 2007)

Plot hole... You said april but didn't say what day of the week...   or time.

So now I've said I'm at the mall talking to teenagers while another is going to school....


----------



## Insight (Sep 3, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> Plot hole... You said april but didn't say what day of the week...   or time.
> 
> So now I've said I'm at the mall talking to teenagers while another is going to school....




We don't all have to be acting at the exact same time to begin the game.  H4H can catch us up at the appropriate moment to have it all make sense later.

Example: Hero X is doing stuff in the morning.  Hero Y needs to meet Hero X at the mall in the afternoon.  Whatever Hero X is doing in the morning continues until the afternoon when he meets Hero Y.  Done.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 4, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> Plot hole... You said april but didn't say what day of the week...   or time.
> 
> So now I've said I'm at the mall talking to teenagers while another is going to school....




Must be a Early Dismissal Day for Tendril


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 4, 2007)

She is a senior, College Prep day....    "Mom, I'm gonna take today off school and check out the campus at Freedom University, No, it's ok you don't need to drive me, I know how to get there."


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 8, 2007)

ARGH! I so badly want to GM an M&M game here. I thought running a module would be easier but it actually seems to have had the opposite effect with any time I have time to update the module is not where I am. If I am at work and I get time it is at home, I am at home and the baby decides to nap I left it at work thinking to have it in my desk. <<gnashes teeth>> Also the module has some sequenced events that if I wing it I can cause a ripple effect that screws with the entire plot of the thing. 

I really apologize guys.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Meep.

Apologize for the delay, or are you cancelling?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 8, 2007)

I am considering scrapping the module and just freestyling.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh ho!

Well, no apology needed then.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd go with the freestyle, I've never been a big fan of DMing modules for the exact problems you just talked about.. A) You have to HAVE the module when you're ready to DM, and B) You can't shoot from the hip.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Plus, I've found from the few modules I've played in, that what looks good on paper when you're reading it often doesn't play well.

Not sure why that is.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 8, 2007)

Strip what you like from it... strap anything you don't and just freestyle... 

Freestyle is always better in my opinion... I alway shoot off the cuff as I go... 

I have like 3 notes for tomorrows game and one of them is just the name of a monster... LOL


No appoligy noted just move forward however you'ld like.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 8, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> I have like 3 notes for tomorrows game and one of them is just the name of a monster... LOL




Yep, that sounds like the level of preparation I usually do (including when running a module). 

I mostly use modules for background setting... setting the stage, so to say, and get villains and their motivations and such.


Anyways, as the others said, I'm totally fine going along without the module. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S.


> If I am at work and I get time it is at home, I am at home and the baby decides to nap I left it at work thinking to have it in my desk.




That's where you need an extra copy, so you can have one at home and one at work. 

j/k


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 8, 2007)

"When you run a module, be sure it does not modulate the way you run."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> "When you run a module, be sure it does not modulate the way you run."




Dude, too deep..  I have a headache.


----------



## Insight (Sep 12, 2007)

Is anything going on with this game or are we just dropping it?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2007)

I hope not (the latter ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2007)

Hero said he wasn't scrapping the game...but that was awhile ago.

I hope he posts an update soon.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 13, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Is anything going on with this game or are we just dropping it?




Nope not dropping. I have just been either painfully slow or stupid lately.

I wont be offended though if anyone needs to drop due to my past delays with the game.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2007)

You aint gettin' rid'o me That easily.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 13, 2007)

Edward's course of action is posted. FYI, I don't have Internet access at home right now. Comcast is apparently more like Crapcast. Supposedly there is a tech guy coming to my house tomorrow evening to fix things.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 13, 2007)

No way I'm dropping.   Invested too much time into wanting to play Tendril.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 13, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> No way I'm dropping.   Invested too much time into wanting to play Tendril.




Coolcoolcool. 

I am glad you guys are still excited to play.

Darwin, a favor if you will. In future posts for Tendril could you post your intentions of escaping and changing. This applies to actions in general. Since you are surrounded by your peers and guys with rifles. To say she was automatically successful in not being spotted or prevented from leaving, and that nothing happened while she was gone was a little presumptious and I would've liked the opportunity to use your Secret ID as a complication.   

That being said Beaver has already riffed off your post and I can easily just go with the flow. But please keep this in mind for future posts so I as a GM can have a bit more freedom for storytelling without having to make you change your post. (which I will probably do in the future)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 14, 2007)

my apologies,  when i was typing it I had intended to put an ooc on there that that was my intended action success to be determined.    but then at the end I forgot to put that part.    Once again, I'm sorry.   I'll do better.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 14, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> my apologies,  when i was typing it I had intended to put an ooc on there that that was my intended action success to be determined.    but then at the end I forgot to put that part.    Once again, I'm sorry.   I'll do better.




Not a big deal at all.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 15, 2007)

Update tomorrow night folks. Was hoping to get to it tonight, but I have to monitor some auditors who are inspecting some stuff on site here.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 15, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Update tomorrow night folks. Was hoping to get to it tonight, but I have to monitor some auditors who are inspecting some stuff on site here.




"Understandable. If one doesn't monitor auditors, one soon must audit monitors."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 15, 2007)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> "Understandable. If one doesn't monitor auditors, one soon must audit monitors."




sounds like something Phong might say. 
Sorry, been rewatching Reboot.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello. I just got around to seriously comparing the old SB to your tweaked SB so that we're both working off the same page. I'm uncertain where 12 ranks of Sleight of Hand came from. It wasn't on the original at all, and it seems to have come at the expense of gutting Sense Motive, which was one of SB's higher skills.

I hate to be a pain at this juncture, but it does sort of monkey around with Assessment a bit.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> *----------Skills---------*
> **Sense Motive* - 0 (+4)
> **Sleight of Hand* - 12 (+17)


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 17, 2007)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Hello. I just got around to seriously comparing the old SB to your tweaked SB so that we're both working off the same page. I'm uncertain where 12 ranks of Sleight of Hand came from. It wasn't on the original at all, and it seems to have come at the expense of gutting Sense Motive, which was one of SB's higher skills.
> 
> I hate to be a pain at this juncture, but it does sort of monkey around with Assessment a bit.




My bad. That was a data entry mistake when I inputed your skills into the spreadsheet. The 12 ranks should have been in sense motive not sleight of hand.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 17, 2007)

Fixed

[sblock]"*----------Character Details---------*
*Player Name:* 
*Character Name:* 
*Character Alias:* Shaolin Beaver
*GM's Name:* 
*Age:* 
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Hair:* 
*Eyes:* 
*Power Level:* 10
*Power Points:* 150
*Appearance:* 
--------------------------------------

*----------Background---------*

--------------------------------------

*----------Ability Scores---------*
*Strength:* 10 (0/+2)
*Dexterity:* 20 (+5)
*Constitution:* 16 (+3)
*Intelligence:* 11 (0)
*Wisdom:* 18 (+4)
*Charisma:* 11 (0)
--------------------------------------

*----------Saves---------*
*Toughness:* +8
*Fortitude:* +8
*Reflex:* +15
*Willpower:* +10
--------------------------------------

*----------Combat---------*
*Attack Bonus:* +15 (melee), +8 (ranged)
*Damage Bonus:* Unarmed +0
*Grapple:* +16
*Defense Bonus:* +12 (+7 flat footed)
*Initiative:* +9
--------------------------------------

*----------Lifting Capacity---------*
*Light Load:* 25 lbs
*Medium Load:* 50 lbs
*Heavy Load:* 75 lbs
*Max Load:* 150 lbs
*Push/Drag:* 375 lbs
--------------------------------------

*----------Movement Rate---------*
*Base Speed:* 20 ft/r / 45 ft/r / 90 ft/r
*Leap:* 10 ft / 5 ft / 2 ft
*Swimming:* 500 ft/r
--------------------------------------

*----------Skills---------*

*Acrobatics* - 12 (+17)
*Concentration* - 9 (+13)
*Craft: Structural* - 4 (+4)
*Escape Artist* - 10 (+15)
*Intimidate* - -2 (--2)
*Knowledge: Theology and Philosophy* - 5 (+5)
*Notice* - 6 (+10)
*Search* - 6 (+6)
*Sense Motive* - 12 (+16)
*Stealth* - 8 (+13)
*Survival* - 0 (+4)
--------------------------------------

*----------Feats---------*
*Acrobatic Bluff:* Feint and trick using Acrobatics rather than Bluff
*Assessment:* Know a subject's relative offensive and defensive ability
*Attack Focus (Melee) (7):* +7 bonus to melee attack rolls
*Blind-Fight:* Re-roll miss chances from concealment
*Defensive Attack:* Reduce attack bonus to increase defense bonus
*Defensive Roll (6):* +6 Toughness save bonus
*Evasion (1):* Suffer 1/2 damage from attacks allowing a Reflex save
*Grappling Finesse:* Grapple checks use Dex & retain dodge bonus
*Improved Critical (2):* Strike
*Improved Initiative (1):* +4 bonus on initiative checks
*Improved Sunder:* +4 bonus on attack rolls to hit an object
*Improved Trip:* +4 bonus on trip checks, opponent can't trip you
*Power Attack:* Reduce attack bonus to increase damage bonus
*Prone Fighting:* No penalty for fighting while prone
*Redirect:* Trick an opponent into hitting someone else
*Set-Up:* Transfer the benefit of a combat bonus to an ally
*Stunning Attack:* Your unarmed attack can stun an opponent
*Takedown Attack (2):* Gain addtl melee attack & 5 ft step when you drop an opponent
*Trance:* Go into a deathlike trance that slows breathing
*Ultimate Effort (1):* Sense Motive
*Uncanny Dodge:* Hearing
--------------------------------------

*----------Powers---------*
*Shrinking* {} - Power Rank 4 - Cost 5 (1 * 4 + 1)
_Extras:_ Duration
_Flaws:_ Duration
_Power Feats:_ Innate

*Strike* {} - Power Rank 5 - Cost 5 (1 * 5)

*Swimming* {} - Power Rank 2 - Cost 2 (1 * 2)
--------------------------------------


*----------Cost Summary---------*
*Abilities:* 30
*Combat:* 36
*Saves:* 21
*Skills:* 17
*Feats:* 34
*Powers:* 12
*Total Cost:* 150
--------------------------------------"[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Fixed




Danke.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 17, 2007)

Ah, I see you also put up your sheet on the (inofficial ) RG now. Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 25, 2007)

The bone-chilling scream split the warm summer night in two, the first half being before the scream when it was fairly balmy and calm and pleasant for those who hadn't heard the scream at all, but not calm or balmy or even very nice for those who did hear the scream, discounting the little period of time during the actual scream itself when your ears might have been hearing it but your brain wasn't reacting yet to let you know.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 25, 2007)

? huh?


----------



## Insight (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it was his attempt at *BUMP*

Is this game dead?  What's going on?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

Not sure.

I prefer to bump the IC thread...seems like they get noticed more.

Been doing a lot of bumping lately. Seems like a bunch of PBP's are starting to wither on the vine...


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ? huh?






Like an expensive sports car, fine-tuned and well-built, Portia was sleek, shapely, and gorgeous, her red jumpsuit molding her body, which was as warm as the seatcovers in July, her hair as dark as new tires, her eyes flashing like bright hubcaps, and her lips as dewy as the beads of fresh rain on the hood; she was a woman driven--fueled by a single accelerant--and she needed a man, a man who wouldn't shift from his views, a man to steer her along the right road, a man like Alf Romeo.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 25, 2007)

I am officially bumped awake.

I am not going to tire you with my boring excuses but tomorrow promises to be a quiet night at work and if work keeps that promise I promise to update.


promises promises....


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 25, 2007)

Taking a moment from posting bizarre sentences:

I'm seriously considering starting my own PbP game using True20 rules. The setting would be pseudo-real-world circa the end of the 19th century, starting with the characters held captive in a Middle Eastern potentate's hellhole of a prison. This sort of start cramps starting character options. For example, adept roles would be right out, meaning characters would begin as either an expert or a warrior. Female characters would also be a bit of a stretch. Realistically, a woman wouldn't last long in such a prison (although an exception could be made), but regardless I'd rather leave the very unpleasant reasons why a woman would have such serious troubles unexplored in the game. I'm thinking the game would be more like an "Escape into Adventure" than a riff on The Midnight Express.

I figured since you seem like decent sorts, I'd mention the game here to give you all first shot at expressing interest before I posted a more public thread.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I decided to go a different route.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2007)

It looks interesting.

Does True 20 have an SRD?


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Does True 20 have an SRD?




Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone from this apparently defunct game who wants to continue heroic stuff, please sound off here.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 12, 2007)

I *just* got a PM that I had some angry players complaining I was ignoring them and then I saw the above post almost immediately after.

I have to apologize. A couple things happened. 

Either I or someone else _Unsuscribed me _   from the IC thread and I had no idea people were shouting at me to give them a hint at what was going on.

RL kicked me in the @$$ a bit and it has me a bit drained. So basically I put blinders on. (out of sight out of mind) to anything not popping up on my suscribed threads.

That being said I should have said "Hey guys things are still whacky here and I am having trouble finding energy for this new GMing project."

It is weird somethings online I find almost effortless and then somethings are like pulling teeth with me and I never know which is what.

<Shakes head> Anyway, regardless it was thoughtless of me and I apologize. I have been online often enough to at least have checked in and given a heads up!


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 12, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Either I or someone else _Unsuscribed me _....




How nefarious! It must be the work on an Evil Mastermind!



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> RL kicked me in the @$$ a bit....




Kick it back!

BTW, my offer to run another game for the same heroes still stands. The two games obviously won't have anything to do with each other.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 12, 2007)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> How nefarious! It must be the work on an Evil Mastermind!




Meh! I probably did it when I was clearing out other threads.




> Kick it back!




Yeah..I wish it was a person or thing. More like financial issues and health issues (much less a 3 month old w/ colic)



> BTW, my offer to run another game for the same heroes still stands. The two games obviously won't have anything to do with each other.




A most gracious offer indeed. The games I played under you had much potential. You have a lot of good and creative stuff going on so the players might actually be better off. 
I am glad this wasn't a total waste of time for you all then.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 15, 2007)

Just in case you missed the announcement, I've kick started the new game's action in this thread. Post hero reactions ASAP.


----------

